# Locals Go Legal: Offizieller Downhill- und Freeride-Spot bei Heidelberg



## Kontragonist (16. August 2010)

*Locals Go Legal: Offizieller Downhill- und Freeride-Spot bei Heidelberg*

Der KÃ¶nigstuhl bei Heidelberg erfreut sich groÃer und immer weiter wachsender Beliebtheit bei GelÃ¤nderadsportlern jeder Couleur. Besonders Freerider finden ein breites Angebot an Parcours â so sie denn wissen, wo diese zu finden sind. Zur Zeit verdanken wir das Vorhandensein der an verschiedensten Stellen im Wald errichteten Wildbauten einem Schwebezustand wÃ¤hrend der Verhandlungen um einen offiziellen Downhill- und Freeride-Spot: Bis eine endgÃ¼ltige LÃ¶sung gefunden ist, bleiben die illegal geschaufelten SprÃ¼nge vom Forstamt unangetastet. So der Deal zwischen Stadt und Szene.

*Gettinâ Serious: Mit Engagement ins Herz der Gemeinde*
Durch das Mitwirken an Aktionen wie z.B. dem Waldputztag, bei dem Biker den MÃ¼ll auflesen, den weniger umwelt- und verantwortungsbewusste Waldbesucher hinterlassen, konnte dazu beigetragen werden, das Image der MTBler geradezurÃ¼cken: So bedrohlich jemand in Fullface-Helm, Safetyjacket und Schienbeinschonern auf einem 20-Kilo-Zweirad-UngetÃ¼hm auch wirken mag â wir sind keine Horde Vandalen, die auf VerwÃ¼stung aus ist. Ein verantwortungsbewusster Auftritt unterstÃ¼tzt also die BemÃ¼hungen um offizielle Akzeptanz des Sports.




Ohne orangenes Ion, dafÃ¼r stilsicher mit ansehnlicher Warnweste und fleiÃig befÃ¼lltem MÃ¼llsack bemÃ¼ht sich Steffen um unser Ansehen bei den BehÃ¶rden.

Freilich erreichen ein paar halbstarke Halodries auf fetten FahrrÃ¤dern â so liebenswert sie auch sein mÃ¶gen â nichts bei einem Stadtrat, solange sie sich nicht in einem ordentlichen Verein organisiert haben. Ein GelÃ¤nde fÃ¼r einen Parcours bekommt man eben dann, so habe ich mir sagen lassen, wenn man ein gemeinnÃ¼tziger Verein ist, dessen Mitglieder Trainigs-MÃ¶glichkeiten brauchen um sich fÃ¼r Wettbewerbe vorbereiten zu kÃ¶nnen. Darum gibtâs den "HD-Freeride e.V." der als Verhandlungspartner auftritt und â¦ eben organisiert. Das heiÃt lange noch nicht, dass hier Vereinsmeierei betrieben wird und man sich beim wÃ¶chentlichen Stammtisch selbst feiert: lÃ¤ngst nicht alle, die sich â wie auch immer â fÃ¼r "Die Strecke" und den "KS" einsetzen sind als ordentliches Mitglied an Bord (ich zum Bleistift), surfen aber mit Begeisterung im Kielwasser mit. Die Locals soll in erster Linie die Begeisterung fÃ¼r den Sport verbinden und jeder (gern auch Nicht-Locals ), der Lust verspÃ¼rt sich einzubringen ist hier gerne gesehen.

Nach Insider-Informationen ist der Parcours auf einem guten Weg: Es hat den Anschein, dass langsam auch die Verantwortlichen der Stadt zu der Ãberzeugung gelangen, dass eine attraktive MTB-Umgebung auch der Region zugute kommt in Form von Bikern, die von auÃerhalb anreisen, vlt. einige Tage bleiben und so auch Geld in die hiesige Gastronomie spÃ¼len. Die Strecke ist im Groben abgesteckt und erste BaumaÃnahmen sind schon genehmigt bzw. durchgefÃ¼hrt worden. Es heiÃt jetzt im GesprÃ¤ch zu bleiben, weiter einen guten Eindruck zu machen und am Ball zu bleiben.







Die ersten Bauwerke, die nach Absprache mit der Stadt entstanden sind â ein ganz neues GefÃ¼hl wenn man sich deshalb nicht verstecken muss 

*Whatâs the Matter: Der Sinn dieses Threads*
So, und in diesem Kontext kann ich euch jetzt verraten, wozu dieser Thread dient: Hier soll vor allem die Werbetrommel gerÃ¼hrt werden fÃ¼r die Mitarbeit an legalem Biken in der Region Heidelberg. Hier werden Aktionen angekÃ¼ndigt, die damit in Verbindung stehen: Waldputztage, Bauaktionen oder Ereignisse wie der "Neckar Jump", der in der Regel wÃ¤hrend des jÃ¤hrlichen "Lebendiger Neckar" Festes stattfindet.

Ich hoffe, ich stoÃe damit auf euer Interesse und kann vlt. dazu beitragen, dass wir schon bald eine fertige, offizielle, ordentliche, rechtmÃ¤Ãig befahrbare Strecke haben, auf der wirâs krachen lassen kÃ¶nnen ohne irgendwen zu erschrecken â was wir natÃ¼rlich jetzt schon nicht machen, weil ja jeder weiÃ: Gegenseitiger Respekt und RÃ¼cksichtnahme sind das A und O fÃ¼r das Zusammenleben Ã¼berall.

Haut rein, Leute und Friede auf Erden 
Euer Jo


----------



## Kontragonist (16. August 2010)

*So baut man einen Sprung auf einer Downhill-Strecke*

Und schon gehts los: Am 21. August dürfen wir auf der zukünftigen Strecke bauen! Dazu solltet ihr euch zahlreich bei der Stadt Heidelberg anmelden und zwar am besten Online unter www.natuerlich.heidelberg.de

Hier gehts direkt zur Anmeldung




Aus "Natürlich Heidelberg  Veranstaltungen 2010"

Meldet euch da an und zeigt, dass das Volk die Strecke will!

Alle Macht dem Volke!
Jo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OZM (16. August 2010)

ich gratuliere Euch ganz herzlich zu Euren Bemühungen und den sich langsam einstellenden Erfolgen

Grüße aus der Pfalz

OZM


----------



## de´ AK77 (16. August 2010)

THX Jonas für dat fixe verfassen des Textes!!!

dann ma bis am Samschtach


----------



## donnersberger (16. August 2010)

das iss ja krass schön


----------



## FreeR1D3R (16. August 2010)

Find ich klasse Wird es dann nur einen Trail geben oder auch ein Trailsystem wie bisher? Ist dieser Samstag die einzige Möglichkeit mitzubauen oder gibt´s noch mehrere Gelegenheiten? Würde auch sehr gerne mitwirken, bin aber diesen Samstag auf ner Hochzeit

Gruß


----------



## Levty (16. August 2010)

Yeah!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (16. August 2010)

....Sch****, hatte mich schon angemeldet, nun muß ich feststellen

daß ich nicht zur Zielgruppe gehöre..................bis 50 Jahre....

Ok, meld´ mich wieder ab und gehe in HD bummeln.....


----------



## Sepprheingauner (17. August 2010)

Genial!! Super Sache und Glückwunsch!!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (17. August 2010)

jo, gratuliere! wir drücken die daumen.


----------



## guru39 (17. August 2010)

FreeR1D3R schrieb:


> Wird es dann nur einen Trail geben oder auch ein Trailsystem wie bisher?



Am Anfang sicher nur eine Strecke.




FreeR1D3R schrieb:


> Ist dieser Samstag die einzige Möglichkeit mitzubauen oder gibt´s noch mehrere Gelegenheiten?



Solange das mit der Genehmigung nicht durch ist gibt es nur diese Möglichkeit.


@all,
*meldet euch an, egal ob ihr kommt oder nicht, das zeigt das Bedarf besteht.*

Gruß Rainer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osama (17. August 2010)

do simma dabei des is pri i i maa.....
schahlahlahlalala....


----------



## trickn0l0gy (17. August 2010)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Meldet euch da an und zeigt, dass das Volk die Strecke will!


Wo und wie geht das denn?


----------



## guru39 (17. August 2010)

http://www.nettermine.de/netseminar...rzbezeichnung=downhill-strecke&sdfSeminarNr=&


----------



## Kontragonist (17. August 2010)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> Wo und wie geht das denn?



Ei wies do in Post #2 steht. Online:

Da drauf drücken -> *Direkter Link zur Anmeldung*

oder manuell über

www.natuerlich.heidelberg.de

Da ist rechts am Rand der dritte Link "Naturtermine mit Online-Anmeldung". Da muss man dann "Downhill" als Suchbegriff eingeben, dann kommt unser Termin, da drückt man auf "zur Anmeldung". Dann steht da noch mal worums geht und man muss noch mal einen "Anmelden"-Button anklicken, seine Daten hinterlassen und man ist am Start 


Jo


----------



## FreeR1D3R (17. August 2010)

Hallon Rainer, 

danke für die Info

Hab mich angemeldet mit der Bemerkung, dass ich nicht kann, ich aber damit mein Interesse zeigen möchte.

Gruß Martin



guru39 schrieb:


> Am Anfang sicher nur eine Strecke.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## .floe. (19. August 2010)

> Hab mich angemeldet mit der Bemerkung, dass ich nicht kann, ich aber damit mein Interesse zeigen möchte.



Das hab ich auch gemacht, die Idee von dir find ich gut. Ich bin leider am Samstag nicht in HD, wünsch euch viel Spaß bei der Aktion!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kontragonist (23. August 2010)

*Tear it down, build it up  Ein Segment der HD-DH-Strecke steht*

Wie angekündigt hatten wir vergangenen Samstag die Ehre und das Vergnügen legal auf der zugewiesenen Strecke bauen zu dürfen. Zwar haben es von den 40 Leuten, die sich Insider-Angaben zufolge angemeldet haben, nicht alle geschafft, aber es kam doch ein starkes Team voller Tatendrang zustande.

Nach einer kleinen Begehung des Ersten Streckenabschnitts stand die Entscheidung fest: wir zimmern einen Gap über einen Graben der von einer Durchfahrt mit abschließendem kleinen Drop flankiert wird. Nach reiflicher Überlegung, wie die umherliegenden Ressourcen am besten zu verwenden wären, schnappten wir uns Schaufel, Spaten, Eimer und Spitzhacke und legten los.

Für den "Chickenway" mussten die Seiten des Grabens etwas abgeflacht werden, damit man ihn auch mit Schwung noch durchfahren kann. Knapp nach der Durchfahrt bauten wir eine kleine Rampe aus Stämmen und Steinen auf eine Bodenwelle um einen kleinen Drop zu erhalten.




Der halbfertige Mini-Drop. Rechts dahinter wird an der Durchfahrt gefeilt, links im Hintergrund der Gap aus dem Boden gestampft.

Absprung und Landung des Gaps erhielten auch Verstärkung durch Stämme und Steine  allerdings in entsprechend angepasstem Maßstab. Die abgetragene Erde aus der Durchfahrt des Grabens wurde zusammen mit umherliegendem Gestein verwendet um Löcher aufzufüllen und Absprung- und Landeflächen anzuheben. Der Absprung liegt jetzt etwas über dem Niveau der zwei Komma Irgendwas Meter entfernten Landung.




Das Fundament der Landung besteht aus herumliegenden Ästen der näheren Umgebung, verfüllt mit Erde und Steinen.




Zur besseren Einschätzung der Dimensionen: Der Bursche ist grob geschätzt 1,84 m groß.

Nach stundenlangem wurzeln und ackern war dann alles im Weitesten "shaped" und bereit für den ersten Probesprung. Sowohl der eigentliche Sprung als auch die Ausweichmöglichkeit überzeugten alle Anwesenden und so wurde nach letzten kosmetischen Eingriffen und knapp fünf Stunden Arbeit das Werkzeug zusammengesucht und der Heimweg angetreten.




Weltraumaffen auf dem Weg ins All: Sprungtest #1 und #2 im Super-Photoshop-Composing.

Ein schönes Ding haben wir da hingestellt. Ich denke, sowohl fortgeschrittene Einsteiger als auch Pros haben ihren Spaß an dem Gap, der sich nicht zu martialisch präsentiert aber aufgrund der Lage hinter einem Felsenfeld, das in einen schmalen Anlieger mündet noch genügend Ansprüche an den Fahrer stellt. Gleichzeitig macht auch die alternative durch den Graben ne Menge Spaß und ist für jeden zu bewältigen.

Mehr Bilder gibts gleich hinter diesem Link

*Updates  Seit meinem letzten Artikel habe ich dazugelernt*

Die Strecke schlängelt sich parallel zur Bergbahn durch den Wald und ist knapp 1.200 Meter lang. Der Abschnitt von grob geschätzten 300 bis 500 Metern, den ich bisher gesehen habe, bietet quasi auf jedem Meter Stellen, bei denen man denkt: "Da ist mit drei Spatenstichen was draus gemacht!"
Es wird sich bei dem abgesteckten Gelände um Vereinsgelände des HD-Freeride handeln. Das heißt: Hier werden die Vereinsmitglieder ihren Sport trainieren und nur Vereinsmitglieder sind im Ernstfall versichert. Das bedeutet aber nicht, dass jeder, der hier Fahren will unbedingt den Jahresbeitrag zahlen muss (der nebenbei mit 50 Euro sehr fair bemessen ist). Es wird ein jährliches Kontingent von "Gastkarten" geben, die man beim Verein beantragen können wird.
Im Oktober werden Stadt und Forstamt die bisherigen Eingriffe in die Landschaft besichtigen und beurteilen, ob der Gebrauch des Bereichs als Downhill-Parcours dem Wald zuzumuten ist. Falls keine gravierenden Bedenken aufkommen, wovon die Beteiligten mal zuversichtlich ausgehen, wird die komplette Strecke freigegeben und kann durchgeplant und aufgebaut werden. Das geht natürlich nicht von jetzt auf gleich  davon konnte ich mich heute überzeugen: Es braucht n Haufen fleißige Hände und Zeit, was zustande zu bringen, das man auf Dauer gebrauchen kann.

Man ist auf dem richtigen Weg  und so langsam kann man sogar die Zielgerade hinter den nächsten Kehren erahnen 

Rock on
Jo


----------



## Osama (23. August 2010)

*JUHU!!!*


----------



## benn9411 (23. August 2010)

mal noch was zu dem kartensystem,
ansich ist die idee ja nicht schlecht aber wie wollt ihr kontrollieren das z.B fahrer die 1mal im jahr per zufall dahinkommen und fahren wollen auch so eine karte haben, bzw so schnell bekommen, und gibt es konsequenzen wenn ohne karte gefahren wird oder ist nur der versicherungsschutz dahin


----------



## habbadu (23. August 2010)

Osama schrieb:


> *JUHU!!!*



...Hostessenservice von der Eurobike? 
Im Wald hab' ich "sowas" zumindest noch nicht gesehen - ist auch besser so!


----------



## guru39 (23. August 2010)

benn9411 schrieb:


> .... und gibt es konsequenzen wenn ohne karte gefahren wird oder ist nur der versicherungsschutz dahin



Es gäbe nur Konsequenzen wenn das alle machen würden, und jeder der da hirnlos runterblässt, ohne sich über die Konsequenzen Gedanken zu machen, wäre schade!



benn9411 schrieb:


> mal noch was zu dem kartensystem,
> ansich ist die idee ja nicht schlecht aber wie wollt ihr kontrollieren das z.B fahrer die 1mal im jahr per zufall dahinkommen und fahren wollen auch so eine karte haben,



Mit denen hätte ich keine Probleme


----------



## everywhere.local (23. August 2010)

super geile aktion. gratuliere!


----------



## benn9411 (24. August 2010)

ja aber manche wissen net mal das es die karten gibt und z.b für mich der max 1 mal im jahr nach heidelberg kommt und auch nur spontan, ist es halt mal kaum zu verhindern das leute ohne karte fahren


----------



## Kontragonist (24. August 2010)

benn9411 schrieb:


> ja aber manche wissen net mal das es die karten gibt und z.b für mich der max 1 mal im jahr nach heidelberg kommt und auch nur spontan, ist es halt mal kaum zu verhindern das leute ohne karte fahren



Wenn du spontan sporadisch da her kommst und dich nicht gerade benimmst wie ein besoffener Nitro Circus, dann wird dir höchst wahrscheinlich keiner ans Bein pinkeln. Das mit der Versicherung bleibt aber wohl wies ist: Kein Mitglied, kein Gast, kein Versicherungsschutz.



Osama schrieb:


> *JUHU!!!*



Hey Osama: Schee Brischderl host 
Haste das Oberteil selbst gestrickt


----------



## guru39 (24. August 2010)

benn9411 schrieb:


> ja aber manche wissen net mal das es die karten gibt und z.b für mich der max 1 mal im jahr nach heidelberg kommt und auch nur spontan, ist es halt mal kaum zu verhindern das leute ohne karte fahren



Was ich meinte war: Das Leute wie Du nicht sooo schlimm sind 

Ich fände es eher schade wenn die Lokals, oda wiiiie mann das schreibt , schwarzfahren würden! 

Aba des Klappt ja eh net


----------



## Kontragonist (24. August 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> () Lokals, oda wiiiie mann das schreibt  ()





L O C A L S
eng.: Die, die do zhaus sin.

Stell dich nich so an: Der Sport ist eben vom Englischen geprägt, da muss man halt mit. Sacht ja auch keiner "ich geh bergab fahren" oder "in meiner Freizeit bin ich Freifahrer" 



guru39 schrieb:


> Ich fände es eher schade wenn die _Hiesigen Landsleute_ schwarzfahren würden! Aba des Klappt ja eh net



Das wird schon. Ein paar gehen einem natürlich immer durch die Lappen, aber davon geht die Welt nicht unter. Schau: die Filmindustrie hat die vielen Raubkopierer überlebt und der Satdtbus fährt ja auch immer noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (24. August 2010)

schau meer mal


----------



## Kontragonist (4. September 2010)

*Dont litter! Wir halten unseren Wald sauber *







Wie von guru39 schon in bester Spam-Manier (z.B. hier) verbreitet: Es gibt eine neue Aktion "Unser Wald muss sauber bleiben", bei der wir uns beteiligen wollen um dem Forstamt und dessen Leiter noch mal klar zu machen: Wir sind bereit, uns auch für den Wald einzusetzen, von dem wir ein Stück abhaben wollen!

Meldet euch an, wie immer möglichst zahlreich. Jeder kann mitmachen: Alte, Junge, Freunde, Verwandte, Schwipschwager, Klassenkameraden, Schulschwänzer, Arbeitskollegen, Arbeitslose, Manager, Hausmeister  ganz egal, hauptsache du kommst!

-> Zur Anmeldung

Peace and out
Jo


----------



## FreeR1D3R (4. September 2010)

Salut!

Hab mir den neuen Streckenverlauf mal angesehen. Sieht schonmal gar nicht so schlecht aus. Endet die Strecke dann an dem Waldweg oder ist da ne Brücke in Planung?

Wann ist der nächste Bautermin? Bzw. wie geht´s jetzt weiter?

Gruß Maddin


----------



## Kontragonist (4. September 2010)

FreeR1D3R schrieb:


> Salut!
> 
> Hab mir den neuen Streckenverlauf mal angesehen. Sieht schonmal gar nicht so schlecht aus. Endet die Strecke dann an dem Waldweg oder ist da ne Brücke in Planung?
> 
> ...



Meld dich zum Waldsäubern am 18.09. an, dann kannst du bei der Gelegenheit den Vereinsvorstand löchern 

Bis dahin:



Kontragonist schrieb:


> Im Oktober werden Stadt und Forstamt die bisherigen Eingriffe in die Landschaft besichtigen und beurteilen, ob der Gebrauch des Bereichs als Downhill-Parcours dem Wald zuzumuten ist. Falls keine gravierenden Bedenken aufkommen, wovon die Beteiligten mal zuversichtlich ausgehen, wird die komplette Strecke freigegeben und kann durchgeplant und aufgebaut werden.


----------



## FreeR1D3R (4. September 2010)

Da hab ich mich schon längst angemeldet

Danke für die Info, den Termin im Oktober hatte ich mal geschmeidig vergessen vor lauter Euphorie

Bis denn


----------



## habbadu (5. September 2010)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Meld dich zum Waldsäubern am 18.09. an, dann kannst du bei der Gelegenheit den Vereinsvorstand löchern
> 
> Bis dahin:



Sehe ich auch so! Der Vereinsvorstand ist immer gesprächsbereit und an lebhaften, produktiven Diskussionen zu diesem "Projekt" interessiert Wobei ich persönlich während der Aktion von einer Diskussion abraten würde, da die komplette Vorstandsriege ihre volle Konzentration der Betreuung der anwesenden Medienvertreter widmen wird, damit die Aktion ein voller Erfolg wird ---das ist meine persönliche Einschätzung ---


----------



## Deleted 130247 (5. September 2010)

Und das mir Alle geschniegelt und gestriegelt daherkommen........

Wollen ja einen guten Eindruck hinterlaßen.................


----------



## Levty (7. September 2010)

Hab mir das Streckenstück letztens angeschaut. Geil - back to the roots .


----------



## Sera (7. September 2010)

Wie finde ich denn zu der Strecke? War am Sonntag oben, aber die Protektoren-Fraktion war meist zu schnell weg, als dass ich den Weg hätte erahnen können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (7. September 2010)

Die Strecke (die noch gar keine ist) soll nur für Vereinsmitglieder (HD-Freeride e.V.) sein. Das Forstamt  will das so!


----------



## Kontragonist (7. September 2010)

Sera schrieb:


> Wie finde ich denn zu der Strecke? War am Sonntag oben, aber die Protektoren-Fraktion war meist zu schnell weg, als dass ich den Weg hätte erahnen können





guru39 schrieb:


> Die Strecke (die noch gar keine ist) soll nur für Vereinsmitglieder (HD-Freeride e.V.) sein. Das Forstamt  will das so!



Na na Gürü, das ist aber ganz schön aggressive Werbung 

Sera, was glaubich gemeint war ist: Im Verein HD-Freeride e.V. ist jeder gern gesehen, der Begeisterung für den Sport und den moderaten Jahresbeitrag von 50 Euro aufbringt 

Mach doch mit bei der Aktion "Wir schaffen was" am 18.09. (Post #29), dann reden wir über Verein und Strecke


----------



## Mr.Monkey (27. September 2010)

alter, ihr seid doch doof  
ich tret ganz sicher net in hd freeride ein und ich fahr auch ohne karte 
nein, spass. aber is das nich ein wenig übertrieben? einfach mal sagen nur hd freeride mitglieder dürfen fahren?
wo is die baustelle? wills mir nur mal ansehn.
ein richtig krasser downhil wär mal was schönes (so wie bad wildbad) sowas ham wir noch net und nach den fotos siehts aus als könnt man mitm dreirad runterfahrn
ps: wie gehts jetzt weiter? ich helfe gerne, nur bezahlen tu ich nich all zu gern, wenn ihr versteht


----------



## guru39 (27. September 2010)

Mr.Monkey schrieb:


> aber is das nich ein wenig Ã¼bertrieben? einfach mal sagen nur hd freeride mitglieder dÃ¼rfen fahren?




Das war nicht die Idee von HD-Freeride sondern die des Forstamtes!

Ich frage mich was ist sooo schlimm daran einem Verein beizutreten *der 50â¬ im Jahr kostet?* unter 18 Jahren, 30â¬. Das ganze kostet schlieÃlich auch Geld, Versicherung, Pacht, Werkzeug.... usw.....

Wenn man ambitioniert ist kann man sogar eine Rennlizenz Ã¼ber den Verein lÃ¶sen, wo ist da bitte das Problem 

GruÃ Guru.


----------



## Kontragonist (27. September 2010)

Mr.Monkey schrieb:


> alter, ihr seid doch doof
> ich tret ganz sicher net in hd freeride ein und ich fahr auch ohne karte
> nein, spass. aber is das nich ein wenig übertrieben? einfach mal sagen nur hd freeride mitglieder dürfen fahren?
> wo is die baustelle? wills mir nur mal ansehn.
> ...



Hey Alter,
- keine Hungerleider
- keine Schwarzfahrer
- keine antikapitalistischen Rotarmisten

Spaß, klar 

Also zur Erläuterung: Hier entsteht kein kommerzieller Bikepark wie Winterberg und auch kein öffentlicher Spielplatz wie die Halfpipe hinterm Penny! Hier gehts um eine legale Downhill-Strecke. Damit Stadt und Forstamt dieses Gelände rausrücken (und wir reden nicht bloß von ein paar Metern Wiese) müssen eben deren Bedingungen eingehalten werden und dazu gehören so ne bürokratische Sachen wie Pacht und Versicherungsschutz (beides wird aus der Vereinskasse bezahlt). Dazu kommen Kosten für Bau und Instandhaltung der Parcours-Elemente (wird auch aus der Vereinskasse bezahlt). Ob das doof ist, ist sicher auch eine Frage des Standpunkts, aber das sind die Bedingungen des Verpächters und die sind das Fundament für das ganze Projekt.

Eine Strecke gibts übrigens überhaupt nur deshalb, weil ein gemeinnütziger Verein ein Gelände zu Trainingszwecken braucht! Wäre da kein e.V. würde da auch nix passieren  außer vlt. ein Kräuterkundekurs oder wozu man so ein Sahnestück Wald sonst noch missbrauchen kann


----------



## Mr.Monkey (27. September 2010)

naja, dann würd ma halt weiter illegal rumgurken, stört doch keine sau 
naja, ich finde das ganze ne gute sache, und die paar euros im jahr gehen vielleicht noch in ordnung^^. das mit der rennlizenz wusst ich gar nich (is ja der hammer! )
also, wie gesagt, ich helfe gerne, sagt mir nur wann und wo un ich bin da.
so weit alles in ordnung

greez mr.monkey


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twenty-1 (28. September 2010)

ich bin grade per zufall auf diesen thread hier gestoßen und muss sagen...  tipp-topp, 1 mit * oder so.

ich finde die idee und auch die umsetzung lobenswert und werde, wenn ich meinen umzug nach heidelberg zum jahresende komplett über die bühne gebracht habe, wohl auch der 50-euro-fraktion betreten . 

klar... einfach so wie gehabt kann man natürlich durch den wald freireiten oder bergabfahren, aber wenn es schon leute gibt, die sich mit dem behördenkram rumschlagen, so gehört das auch zum guten ton dieses (finanziell) zu unterstützen.


----------



## habbadu (28. September 2010)

verschwendet keine Zeit um auf Mr. Monkey einzugehen - auf der Ignorier-Liste ist er am besten aufgehoben

@ Guru & Kontragonist: Danke für Eure informativen Ausführungen


----------



## Mr.Monkey (28. September 2010)

@ habbadu: was soll der scheiss? hab ich dir irgendwas getan? erklär mir das mal.
was geht dich das an, was ich mit anderen rede? ich wollte HELFEN und was kann man bitte an "scherz" nicht verstehn? wahrscheinlich hast dir nur den ersten satz durchgelesen und gedacht: naja, den flame ich einfach mal, stört ja keine sau.ehrlich, sowas kotzt mich an.
wenn ich nich so viel weiß darüber, kann ich doch mal fragen.
naja, was solls? einfach schnell vergessen


peace mr. monkey


----------



## guru39 (28. September 2010)

Twenty-1 schrieb:


> ich bin grade per zufall auf diesen thread hier gestoßen und muss sagen...  tipp-topp, 1 mit * oder so.
> 
> ich finde die idee und auch die umsetzung lobenswert und werde, wenn ich meinen umzug nach heidelberg zum jahresende komplett über die bühne gebracht habe, wohl auch der 50-euro-fraktion betreten .
> 
> klar... einfach so wie gehabt kann man natürlich durch den wald freireiten oder bergabfahren, aber wenn es schon leute gibt, die sich mit dem behördenkram rumschlagen, so gehört das auch zum guten ton dieses (finanziell) zu unterstützen.



Danke


----------



## Twenty-1 (28. September 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Danke



na, wenn das sooo einfach ist...

BITTE !!


----------



## guru39 (28. September 2010)

Twenty-1 schrieb:


> na, wenn das sooo einfach ist...
> 
> BITTE !!



sicherlich nicht!

Melde Dich bitte bei mir wenn Du in HD einschlägst 

piss denne.



Mr.Monkey schrieb:


> @ habbadu: was soll der scheiss? hab ich dir irgendwas getan? erklär mir das mal.
> was geht dich das an, was ich mit anderen rede? ich wollte HELFEN und was kann man bitte an "scherz" nicht verstehn? wahrscheinlich hast dir nur den ersten satz durchgelesen und gedacht: naja, den flame ich einfach mal, stört ja keine sau.ehrlich, sowas kotzt mich an.
> wenn ich nich so viel weiß darüber, kann ich doch mal fragen.
> naja, was solls? einfach schnell vergessen
> ...




Peace is geil


----------



## Twenty-1 (28. September 2010)

mach ich gerne. das einfachste wäre wohl, wenn ich in dieses zweiradfachgeschäft in der nähe von HD komme, oder?


----------



## guru39 (29. September 2010)

Twenty-1 schrieb:


> mach ich gerne. das einfachste wäre wohl, wenn ich in dieses zweiradfachgeschäft in der nähe von HD komme, oder?




muss net sein, per PN oder hier is auch ok.


----------



## el Zimbo (29. September 2010)

@Gürü: Ein großes piece vom peace? 

Friede auf Erden und Freiheit auf den Trails!


----------



## Mr.Monkey (29. September 2010)

das nenn ich ma ne gute einstellung  
überlege mir jetz übrigens doch, in den verein einzutreten 
naja, man sieht sich hoffentlich mal. also, einfach schreiben wann die nächste aktion is, würd ganz gern ma dabei sein un n paar leute kennen lernen. (die die ich kenn sin zum teil voll die idioten ) 

na denn, nochma [email protected]
greez mr monkey


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (25. Oktober 2010)




----------



## Kontragonist (25. Oktober 2010)

*NA ALSO !!!*

Das sind doch mal sahnige Neuigkeiten. Schade, dass jetzt die Bodenfrost-Saison losgeht, ich würd am liebsten gleich loslegen


----------



## .floe. (25. Oktober 2010)

Wunderbare Neuigkeiten!

Und jetzt nur noch die Bergbahn-Saisonkarte nur für HD-Freeride Mitglieder, zur freien Benutzung des Bergbahn-Shuttles ;-) Das wäre geil. Oder Bus. Bus geht auch


----------



## `Smubob´ (25. Oktober 2010)

Stichwort Aussichtspunkt: Man sollte die Strecke so planen, dass an interessanten Stellen (Steilstück/Sprung/Steinfeld...) ein Fußweg direkt an der Strecke vorbeiführt, so können sich die Fußgänger bei einer kleinen Pause von der Faszination des Bergab-Radsports berauschen lassen  Ggf. könnte man da sogar ein paar Bänke aufstellen


----------



## guru39 (25. Oktober 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Stichwort Aussichtspunkt: Man sollte die Strecke so planen, dass an interessanten Stellen (Steilstück/Sprung/Steinfeld...) ein Fußweg direkt an der Strecke vorbeiführt, so können sich die Fußgänger bei einer kleinen Pause von der Faszination des Bergab-Radsports berauschen lassen



Die Himmelsleiter läuft da quasi Parallel.


----------



## GravityForce (25. Oktober 2010)

Glückwunsch, da geht ja echt was 
Wo muss ich meine Anmeldung ausfüllen 

RIDE ON!


----------



## guru39 (25. Oktober 2010)

GravityForce schrieb:


> Wo muss ich meine Anmeldung ausfüllen
> 
> RIDE ON!




Fück den Smilie


----------



## habbadu (25. Oktober 2010)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> *NA ALSO !!!*
> 
> Das sind doch mal sahnige Neuigkeiten. Schade, dass jetzt die Bodenfrost-Saison losgeht, ich würd am liebsten gleich loslegen



BAUHAUS verleiht - zum Beispiel - Kettensägen saisonunabhängig
...aber eigentlich sollte Mann gleich eine kaufen, denn es gibt bestimmt viel zu tun!


----------



## FreeR1D3R (25. Oktober 2010)

Schön zu hören, wann geht´s los?

Scheiß auf die Schulter, ich will Schbassss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (25. Oktober 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Stichwort Aussichtspunkt: Man sollte die Strecke so planen, dass an interessanten Stellen (Steilstück/Sprung/Steinfeld...) ein Fußweg direkt an der Strecke vorbeiführt, so können sich die Fußgänger bei einer kleinen Pause von der Faszination des Bergab-Radsports berauschen lassen  Ggf. könnte man da sogar ein paar Bänke aufstellen




He he he, Du möchtest ja nur bestaunt werden.......


----------



## Deleted 130247 (25. Oktober 2010)

.....wie bekomme ich bloß den Rüttler und den B-Cat dorthin ......


----------



## Osama (25. Oktober 2010)

juhuu


----------



## `Smubob´ (25. Oktober 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Die Himmelsleiter läuft da quasi Parallel.


Na fein!  Kenn mich jo bei eich driwwe nit aus, vun dem her wääs ich sowas jo nit 




schildkroete58 schrieb:


> He he he, Du möchtest ja nur bestaunt werden.......


Nope, ich will nur Ersthelfer haben, falls ich mich zerlege  Und ausserdem bin ich ja eh fast nie da drüben...


----------



## Deleted 130247 (25. Oktober 2010)

`smubob´ schrieb:


> na fein!  Kenn mich jo bei eich driwwe nit aus, vun dem her wääs ich sowas jo nit
> 
> 
> nope, ich will nur ersthelfer haben, falls ich mich zerlege  Und ausserdem bin ich ja eh fast nie da drüben...





:d.........................


----------



## guru39 (25. Oktober 2010)

Osama schrieb:


> juhuu



Dafür ist es jetzt echt zu früh, ich schätze das es jetzt erst richtig los geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedbullit (26. Oktober 2010)




----------



## Wurstsalat (26. Oktober 2010)

Des schaut ja mal gut aus!


----------



## Levty (27. Oktober 2010)

Top, Jungs!


----------



## Stagebiker (28. Oktober 2010)

Jungs, Ihr seid je reichlich enthusiastisch!!. Könnt mich jetzt ruhig als Spaßbremse bezeichnen, aber ich glaube an die Strecke erst wenn sie fertig und befahrbar ist. Ist doch nur ne Frage der Zeit bis sich ne BI gegen die Strecke gründet. Die finden bestimmt noch einen ganz seltenen Feldhamster oder Käfer am Hang, der nicht gestört werden darf.....


----------



## Kontragonist (28. Oktober 2010)

Ach, Bühnenradler: aufregen kann ich mich doch immer noch, wenn mir einer ans Bein gepinkelt hat. Jetzt ist erst mal Freuen angesagt


----------



## guru39 (28. Oktober 2010)

Stagebiker schrieb:


> ....... Die finden bestimmt noch einen ganz seltenen Feldhamster oder Käfer am Hang, der nicht gestört werden darf.....




Da brauchst Du Dir keine Sorgen machen, habsch alle gekillt


----------



## Kontragonist (18. Dezember 2010)

*Latest Leaks*

Ich hab heute ein paar Insider-Informationen _assanged_ (man beachte den Zeitgeist) und trete die direkt mal breit  nicht, dass hier der Verdacht aufkommt, das Thema "Legale Strecke HD" würde ruhen oder sei gar eingeschläfert worden:

*«*Am 16.12. war nach Aussage meiner geheimen, jedoch glaubwürdigen Quelle Stichtag für Einsprüche bezüglich unseres DH Parcours  und scheinbar hat einzig das Amt für Sport und Gesundheitsförderung einen Kommentar abgeliefert, der allerdings zumindest nicht negativ für uns ausgefallen zu sein scheint. Wenn keine Einwände mehr aufgelaufen sind, wovon zum derzeitigen Zeitpunkt nicht auszugehen ist, dann wird im Januar zusammen mit dem Forstamt der Streckenverlauf exakt festgelegt und markiert.*»*


Macht was ihr wollt, aber ich mach mir n Bier auf und freu mich


----------



## Deleted 130247 (19. Dezember 2010)

..........Freudentanz.........


----------



## Osama (19. Dezember 2010)




----------



## Mr.Monkey (22. Dezember 2010)

daumen hoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kontragonist (12. Februar 2011)

*Oh je, ich hab den Anschluss verpasst 
*
Sorry, ich musste das hier etwas schleifen lassen, da ich aus beruflichen Gründen fast nicht mehr zur Recherche komme. Außerdem musste ich an fraglichem Wochenende mit meinem Bruder nach Kronberg fahren, um seinen Spontankauf (Morewood Izimu) fahrbereit zu bestücken. Also in aller Knappheit und ohne Gewähr:

Die Sache ist wohl in trockenen Tüchern: Die Strecke muss den Gerüchten zufolge genehmigt und auch schon im groben Verlauf markiert sein. Erste Arbeiten zur Flurbereinigung und so weiter sind scheinbar auch schon in Angriff genommen worden. Die Strecke kreuzt "nur" an zwei Stellen Wanderwege, dort sollen Warnschilder aufgestellt werden und irgend eine Art Schikane wäre wohl sinnvoll, damit man nicht versehentlich einen Wandersmann in den Hang einplaniert. Die Strecke ist also da  jetzt müssen nur noch Sachen drauf gebaut werden, damit sie auch rockt.

Und so sieht das ganze von oben aus:




In Zukunft hoffe ich, Bautermine usw. in Erfahrung zu bringen, _bevor_ die Aktionen gelaufen sind und veröffentliche sie dann hier.

Grüße
Jo


----------



## SiK (13. Februar 2011)

Astreine Sache, ist der Streckenverlauf unten identisch mit dem "alten Downhill" neben der Bergbahn? Oben muss es ja dann gleich neben der Himmelsleiter runter gehen - dann ist der Trainingseffekt beim Hochtragen auch da


----------



## defabjan (16. Februar 2011)

Für mich als neuling aus der pfalz ist das super zu hören das es sowas  im weiten umkreiß geben wird, gibt es den hier eine person die an die  man sich wenden kann um solch einen tagespass zu bekommen, denn gerade  als anfänger direkt in einen verein einzutretten und dann 50 zu zahlen,  davon sehe ich ab ;-)

danke schonmal für eine antwort!


----------



## Speedbullit (16. Februar 2011)

hi, wende dich an den guru39. Und die 50,00 â¬ mitgliedbeitrag hast du raus, wenn du mal ein weekend nicht feiern gehst. dafÃ¼r erhÃ¤lts du ein jahr lang unbeschwerten fahrgenuss. die kosten nutzen relation spricht da eigentlich eher fÃ¼r eine mitgliedschaft


----------



## defabjan (16. Februar 2011)

da ich halt eher vorhabe in der pfalz fahren zu gehen muss ich mir das echt durch kopf gehen lassen... wie gesagt vll komm ich nur 4 mal im jahr hin :-( 

hihi aber gute einschätzung was das feiern angeht^^z.z eher boarden ;-)


----------



## MAX01 (16. Februar 2011)

Bin heut erst wieder von so 'nem Jäger angemacht worden. Steht der Typ mit seinem Geländewagen HD-PS-23 mitten auf dem Waldweg, lässt schön die Türe offen, dass man nicht vorbei kommt und schmeisst Futter an den Wegesrand um Tiere anzulocken. Uns hat er dann gestoppt um mitzuteilen, dass wir nicht durch den Wald fahren dürfen und in 6 Wochen (was er damit meint weiß ich nicht) nimmt uns die Polizei die Räder weg.
Die fällen Bäume, bauen Jägerstände, und fahren mit dem Auto durch 'n Wald. Und wir sind dann die "Bösen". Ärgerlich find ich an der ganzen Sache, dass egal was man macht, die Leute regen sich immer auf. Fährt man mit dem Bus hoch, wird gemotzt, fährt man die breiten Forstwege mal am Sonntag oh Gott oh Gott, ganz schlimm, weil dann Fiffy ja an die Leine muss und Platz muss der Spaziergänger dann auch noch machen.


----------



## Flugrost (16. Februar 2011)

Da scheinst Du leider an einen Ignoranten geraten zu sein. Die finden sich überall. Zum Glück ist nicht jeder Waldnutzer ein Honk.


----------



## Levty (16. Februar 2011)

Passiert. Ist zum Glück nicht die Regel.
War das ein weißer Land Rover?


----------



## MAX01 (16. Februar 2011)

Ne, grüner Geländewagen irgendwas asiatisch glaube ich. Kein Benz und kein Land Rover.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardtail94 (17. Februar 2011)

der kam mir deletzt bergauf auch entgegen,aber wir haben uns beide freundlich gegrüßt...


----------



## de´ AK77 (17. Februar 2011)

defabjan schrieb:


> da ich halt eher vorhabe in der pfalz fahren zu gehen muss ich mir das echt durch kopf gehen lassen... wie gesagt vll komm ich nur 4 mal im jahr hin :-(
> 
> hihi aber gute einschätzung was das feiern angeht^^z.z eher boarden ;-)



he defabjan colles Avatar-Pic  ich hoffe Du bist diesem auch würdig

btt, siehste wie Speedbullit schon schrieb haste damit schon nen super Preis/Leistungsverh. stell Dir nur ma vor Du gehts vier mal im Jahr in nen Bikepark...
und mit den schlappen 50 p. a. haste auch noch nen Versicherungsschutz, den Du oder andere die nicht im Verein sind, leider nicht haben-so is die Vorgabe der ÄMTER.


----------



## defabjan (18. Februar 2011)

Hahaaa wie geil ist das denn :-D
Also fahrerisch bin ich nicht würdig^^

Ich versteh das schon ;-) werd das wohl auch machen... 
Frage: berghoch radeln oder wird geshuttelt?


----------



## Kontragonist (18. Februar 2011)

defabjan schrieb:


> () Frage: berghoch radeln oder wird geshuttelt?



Shuttle müsste vorerst selbst organisiert werden  aber hoch strampeln ist gesund und hält fit


----------



## Deleted 130247 (18. Februar 2011)

Ich werde schieben.......mit dem hochstrampeln habe ich es nicht so...


----------



## matiosch (20. Februar 2011)

Yeaha, da freue ich mich als Franke wenn ich meine Freundin bald eine Woche besuchen komme 

Ist der Einstieg für einen Nicht-Einheimischen auch zu finden oder braucht man beim ersten Mal jemanden an der Seite?

Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen!!

Aber RESPEKT für all die Bemühungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (21. Februar 2011)

matiosch schrieb:


> Yeaha, da freue ich mich als Franke wenn ich meine Freundin bald eine Woche besuchen komme
> 
> Ist der Einstieg für einen Nicht-Einheimischen auch zu finden oder braucht man beim ersten Mal jemanden an der Seite?
> 
> ...



Sei Respektvoll zu den Wanderen, vielleicht verraten sie den Einstieg


----------



## matiosch (22. Februar 2011)

Das bin ich, keine Angst! Ist man ja gewohnt aus den Alpen... 
Aber Danke! 

Edit: Ich werde da voraussichtlich 5 Tage sein, vielleicht fÃ¤llt in diese Zeit gerade eine Bauaktion, dann werfe ich mal Schaufel und Spaten mit ins Auto.

Gibt es da offizielle ParkplÃ¤tze oder muss ich aus Kirchheim bis hin rollen?

Sollte es einen Ansprechpartner geben, klÃ¤re ich das auch gerne per Telefon, eh ich jetzt den Thread missbrauche. Oder geht das alles Ã¼ber die HD-Freeride Page?

Da ich dieses Jahr Ã¶fter in Heidelberg sein werde und solche Projekte gerne fÃ¶rdere, habe ich mit den 50â¬ auch kein Problem.


----------



## guru39 (22. Februar 2011)

Wenn Du Dich durch meine Signatur wühlst bekommst Du sogar ne Telefonnummer


----------



## guru39 (24. Februar 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin grade eben vom Forstamt angerufen worden, es gab Beschwerden!

*Ich bitte euch darum nicht auf der Strecke zu fahren bis diese freigegeben wurde!!!!*

Das Ganze hat unseren Verein 5 Jahre Arbeit und Zeit gekostet, ich fände
es schade wenn wir so kurz vor unserem Ziel einen "Motorschaden" hätten
und die Ziellinie nicht erreichen würden!

Danke!

Gruß Rainer.


----------



## Kontragonist (24. Februar 2011)

Zusätzlich zum Verzicht, auf der eh erst angefangenen  Baustelle zu fahren, wäre es wahrscheinlich auch eine gute Idee, (wenigstens vorübergehend) mit  gesteigerter Rücksichtnahme am Berg aufzutreten und "prollige Stunts" auf  die Trails abseits der Hauptwanderrouten zu beschränken. Spaziergänger  und Aussichtsrestaurantbetreiber könnten ausgelassenes Rumalbern als Provokation auffassen  man versetze sich mal in den  Betrachtungswinkel eines verständnislosen Außenstehenden 

Ich meine besonders die Gegend um den Parkplatz und den Aussichtspunkt um den Fernsehturm.

Biomüsli für alle und sandalenmäßige Grüße 
Jo


----------



## MAX01 (24. Februar 2011)

Ja, und bitte fahrt auch nicht mehr mit dem Bus hoch, die anderen Fahrgäste und Besucher des KS fühlen sich zunehmend von den Bikern belästigt, die über die 39 und den Königstuhl herfallen.


----------



## Levty (24. Februar 2011)

Aber bauen darf man noch?


----------



## Mr.Monkey (24. Februar 2011)

Aber man darf nun mal mit dem Bus hochfahren, das ist die Regel. Deshalb bezweifel ich, dass sich da alle dran halten werden. Leider. Außerdem ist es einfach sehr praktisch den Bus zu nehmen, wenn man gerade frisch von der Arbeit/Schule kommt und nicht so viel zeit hat von daher wird man sich nicht dran halten, zumindest einige. Ich werd glaub ich trotzdem ab jetzt kein Bus mehr fahrn und hochstrampeln ist doch auch ganz lustig, was, Max?


----------



## guru39 (24. Februar 2011)

Levty schrieb:


> Aber bauen darf man noch?





Es wäre jetzt am besten wenn wir nichts mehr machen und den Ball schön flach halten


----------



## DerandereJan (24. Februar 2011)

.........nicht im Bus!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (24. Februar 2011)

Mr.Monkey schrieb:


> Aber man darf nun mal mit dem Bus hochfahren, das ist die Regel.


Das eine ist eine Regel, das andere ist eine Bitte. Und wenn jetzt Außenstehende das Projekt von den sich für die Strecke Engagierenden zunichte machen, ist es doppelt ärgerlich. Für alle.

@Roiner: Alles klar.


----------



## Speedbullit (24. Februar 2011)

Levty schrieb:


> Und wenn jetzt Außenstehende das Projekt von den sich für die Strecke Engagierenden zunichte machen, ist es doppelt ärgerlichl



und zeugt von mangelnder intelligenz


----------



## RogerRobert (24. Februar 2011)

@Guru: alles roger! Was waren das denn für Beschwerden wenn man fragen darf?

Ich werde am We bestimmt mal mit dem Tourenrad Patrouille fahren  und kontrollieren dass sich da auch jeder schön dran hält...  

Gruß,
Farby


----------



## Deleted 130247 (24. Februar 2011)

Allet klaa *Scheffe*.............


----------



## guru39 (24. Februar 2011)

RogerRobert schrieb:


> Was waren das denn für Beschwerden wenn man fragen darf?
> 
> 
> Gruß,
> Farby



Ja darf man! Ein Hund wurde fast plattgefahren(ob der jetzt angeleint war oder nicht ist egal)und Fussgänger/Wanderer wurden angepöppelt.


----------



## Flugrost (24. Februar 2011)

Ein solcher Vorfall ist auch denkbar unvorteilhaft, wenn die Strecke schon legal wäre.


----------



## Carnologe (24. Februar 2011)

RogerRobert schrieb:


> @Guru: alles roger! Was waren das denn für Beschwerden wenn man fragen darf?
> 
> Ich werde am We bestimmt mal mit dem Tourenrad Patrouille fahren  und kontrollieren dass sich da auch jeder schön dran hält...
> 
> ...



Back from CA?


----------



## guru39 (24. Februar 2011)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Ein solcher Vorfall ist auch denkbar unvorteilhaft, wenn die Strecke schon legal wäre.




Das stimmt.


----------



## guru39 (24. Februar 2011)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Back from CA?



Klar! Oder denkst Du er kommt am WE aus Canada zurück und fährt mal kurz Patrouille


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carnologe (24. Februar 2011)

Klar, in Kanda gibts halt keine gescheiten Trails


----------



## RogerRobert (24. Februar 2011)

Na, wo ich von der Strecke hier gehört habe bin ich mal lieber wieder zurück gekommen ... Damit das auch was wird


----------



## FreeR1D3R (24. Februar 2011)

Natürlich müssen solche Beschwerden zunächst mal ernst genommen werden. 

Auf der anderen Seite erscheint mir das irgendwie auch als lächerlicher Versuch von Gegnern, beim Forstamt Stimmung gegen die Strecke zu machen.

Sollte es sich tatsächlich so zugetragen haben ist das natürlich denkbar unvorteilhaft...


----------



## guru39 (24. Februar 2011)

Letztendlich ist es auch egal welche Beschwerden eingegangen sind, das schlimme ist das es sie gibt!

Ich würde euch gerne bitten aufzupassen und denen die das nicht gelesen oder verstanden haben zu erklären!

Aber bitte immer schön durch die Hose atmen


----------



## Kontragonist (24. Februar 2011)

Kennst mich ja: immer ein Botschafter des guten Benehmens


----------



## guru39 (24. Februar 2011)

Als Botschafter seh ich mich auch 

wenn hier CC Tucken mitlesen  Bitte helfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (24. Februar 2011)

Wer oder was sind " Tucken " ?????????


----------



## Carnologe (24. Februar 2011)

1. Bild + 2. Bild ohne Barbie


----------



## Deleted 130247 (24. Februar 2011)

Ahhh.........jetzt........." gebackene Stumpfhosenradfahrer ", oder so ähnlich.....


----------



## Flugrost (24. Februar 2011)

[Übersetzungsmodus]



guru39 schrieb:


> Als Botschafter seh ich mich auch.
> Wenn hier Mountainbiker jedweder Couleur mitlesen, bitte helfen.


[Übersetzungsmodus/]


----------



## lomo (25. Februar 2011)

Flugrost schrieb:


> [Übersetzungsmodus]
> ...
> [Übersetzungsmodus/]



Ah, jetzt hab ich's auch verstanden


----------



## Kelme (25. Februar 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Ah, jetzt hab ich's auch verstanden


Er hat sich nur nicht getraut "CC-Schwuletten" oder "CC-Schwucken" zu schreiben. Vielleicht wäre er ja angepöppelt (ein herrliches Wort . Muss man sich laut vorsagen) worden .


----------



## HeavyBiker (25. Februar 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> Als Botschafter seh ich mich auch
> 
> wenn hier CC Tucken mitlesen  Bitte helfen



also ich mach beides ... FR/DH aber fahre auch XC und marathon rennen...
wenn ich das mit tucken lese ärgert mich das schon vor allem weil wegen der geilen DH strecke, welche ja im vehältniss zum restlichen KS recht kurz ist, viele schöne trails für normalo biker und CC tucken gesperrt und als illegal deklariert werden.
... das mußte ich jetzt schreiben auch wenn du so viele schön smileys in deinen beitrag gemacht hast...


----------



## guru39 (25. Februar 2011)

ich mach auch beides! Wer mich kennt weiß auch das dass nicht ernst gemeint war!  

Das normale Wege gesperrt werden sollen ist mir neu!


----------



## HeavyBiker (25. Februar 2011)

wude doch auf der karte der letzten sitzung mit den behörden schon ausdiskutiert... warst doch auch dabei oder?


----------



## guru39 (25. Februar 2011)

Klar war ich dabei, du auch?

Nur weil Wege nicht in der MTB Konzeption/Karte eingetragen wurden
bedeutet das für mich nicht das man diese Wege für MTBer sperrt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (25. Februar 2011)

Sollen Wege am KS gesperrt werden?  Wie soll ich dann mit meinem CC-Radl hoch und runter kommen? Der Bus ist wohl z. Zt. tabu. Wer weiss mehr?

rmfausi


----------



## guru39 (25. Februar 2011)

Alles bleibt wie es ist, nur unsere Strecke darf nicht mehr befahren werden


----------



## Deleted 130247 (25. Februar 2011)

Dann war es das dann wohl...........


----------



## rmfausi (25. Februar 2011)

@guru
Solange wie sie nicht offiziell freigegeben ist, oder?

rmfausi


----------



## guru39 (25. Februar 2011)

jep 

ät: alte warzige Kröte, der war geil


----------



## Flugrost (25. Februar 2011)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Dann war es das dann wohl...........


Die, die schockieren sind die Besten. Well done!
Ich hätte da auch ...
...nö: Fliegeisen: Klappe halten.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (25. Februar 2011)

..was ist ein Fliegeisen *Flugrost *?


----------



## Flugrost (25. Februar 2011)

Ein Terminus vom eL.

Edith: Ich wurde auch schon "Fallgitter" genannt.

Na ja...
Ich habe halt keinen konkreten Namen. Ich heiße nicht.  


Weshalb nennst Du dich eigentlich "Schildkroete"?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (25. Februar 2011)

Ist mein Spitzname aus jungen Jahren.
Zu dieser Zeit fuhr ich Moto Cross und Motoradgeländesport und trug alles was es seinerzeit an Protektoren gab..........meine Freunde meinten ich sehe aus wie eine Schildkröte.........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carnologe (26. Februar 2011)

Tust Du auch ohne Protektoren


----------



## Deleted 130247 (26. Februar 2011)

..................


----------



## Demonhunter (26. Februar 2011)

blablabla

-Abo gelöscht


----------



## DerandereJan (26. Februar 2011)

Demonhunter schrieb:


> blablabla
> 
> -Abo gelöscht




Mach gut....


----------



## Disco82 (26. Februar 2011)

Ey,echt ich krieg in HD so das kotzen.Nirgends und ich betone dass genau,hab ich so eine ******* wie in dieser City bezüglich Biken erlebt.Holland=Bikes überall,Schweiz=wird man freundlich begrüßt,Odenwald=kommt man sogar ins Gespräch,
HD=wird man von allen am liebsten erschossen und für immer eingesperrt....
Wenn man was nicht benutzen darf,muss man das mit nem Schild kennzeichnen oder nem Absperrband(was weiß ich) und nicht in nem Forum motzen!!!
Sehe ich ein Verbotsschild,weiß ich das ich was nicht tun darf!
Ergo,kein Schild, kein Verbot!Stellt euch vor es gibt auch Leute die hier vielleicht gar nicht wohnen und auf der Strecke fahren,
weil sie bezüglich des Themas nicht up to date sind.
Die Stadt kann auch nicht Blitzen ohne Geschwinigkeitshinweise in Schildform.
Ein Grund mehr woanders zu fahren und Heidelberg nur noch als kurzen Ausflug zu betrachten,schade,sehr schade.
Ich finds toll was ihr auf die Beine gestellt habt aber ich denke:
wenn die keinen Bock drauf haben,was scheinbar wirkliche der Fall ist,dann machen die euch die Strecke halt dicht wenn sie fertig ist.Gründe finden sie immer!Einmal Notarzt vielleicht??


----------



## Levty (26. Februar 2011)

Demonhunter schrieb:


> blablabla
> 
> -Abo gelöscht


/sign


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (26. Februar 2011)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Ich heiße nicht.


----------



## Ryxxs (1. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich sag es mal so: Es KOTZT mich an...

1. Es werden sich IMMER Leute beschweren, weil sie sonst nichts zu tun haben.

2. Das jemand Gruben baut und Seile auf dem KS spannt, interessiert scheinbar nie jemanden. (Außer diejenigen die fündig werden - mein Beileid und einen schönen Krankenhaus Aufenthalt!)

3. Das Forstamt soll sich auch mal locker machen...fahren mit der Karre durch den Wald, bauen 1323233 Jägersitze (für das in Massen vorhandene Wild - HAHHAHAAHAHA), machen den Wald zur Baustelle und haben iiiiimmer was zu meckern.

4. Die ganzen Wanderer die sich so bedrängt fühlen und ihren Königsstuhl so lieben sehe ich immer nur am Wochenende im überfüllten Bus oder mit dem Auto oben - klar, Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel. (Ja, es gibt auch nette Wanderer...)

5. In diesem Forum gibt es Leute die mehr posten als fahren und zu jedem ***** ihren Senf dazu geben müssen.

6. Die Stadt Heidelberg könnte aus der ganzen Geschichte ein lukratives Geschäft machen. Ich dachte immer Geld fehlt?!

Wie dem auch sei, ich habe eigentlich keine Lust mehr so einen Schwachsinn hier zu lesen. Finde es absolut klasse dass ihr ne Strecke bauen wollt. In Zukunft werde ich trotzdem noch laut auf der Aussichtsplattform pfurzen, wenn ich die Lust dazu verspüre.

Ciao!


----------



## uphillking (1. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
vorab: ich habe von 2001 bis 2009 in HD gewohnt und war in dieser Zeit, mit Ausnahme der Wintermonate, fast jeden Tag mit dem Bike aufm Königstuhl. Bin jedoch kein Downhiller/Freerider sondern "nur" ganz normaler MTB-Biker. Trotzdem kenne ich die Problematik mit den anderen Nutzern des Waldgebietes rund um den KS. Ich habe es immer vermieden am Wochenende zur "Hauptverkehrszeit" dort zu Biken. Samstags oder gar Sonntags von 11:00-17:00 Uhr kann man vergessen wenn man nicht ständig ausgebremst oder gar übel angemacht werden will. Und selbst unter der Woche kam es immer mal wieder zu unangenehmen Begegnungen mit Wanderen/Joggern/Walkern/Hundefreunden/Jäger/Waldarbeitern/Ausflüglern und anderen Naturliebhabern. Dabei war ich immer so freundlich frühzeitig zu klingeln, mein Tempo anzupassen und beim vorbeifahren nett Hallo zu sagen oder kurz zu nicken. 
Und ihr glaubt allen Ernstes dass in solch einem belebten Waldstück eine NICHT ABGESPERRTE Downhillstrecke funktioniert? 
NIE IM LEBEN !!!!
Wie weiter vorn schon einmal bemerkt: sobald der erste Fiffi angefahren, oder der erste kniebundhosentragende Wandersmann vor Schreck sein Gebiss verloren hat wird eure Strecke wieder dicht gemacht. Und dann garantiert für immer. Die Stadt Heidelberg ist nunmal nicht auf die "handvoll jungendlicher, martialisch bepanzerter und vermummter Adrenalinjunkies" angewiesen. 
Leider oder zum Glück, je nach Standpunkt.


----------



## Kontragonist (1. März 2011)

Also ich kann zwar nur fÃ¼r mich sprechen, aber ich tuâs trotzdem mal: Ich hab durchweg und ausschlieÃlich positive Erfahrungen mit radlosen Waldbenutzern. Ich habe erst einmal ein flapsiges "Machtâs SpaÃ ?!?" vernommen, als ein Kollege im Wheely relativ dicht an einer entgegenkommenden Joggerin vorbeigefahren ist (fand ich selbst unnÃ¶tig). Wenn man halbwegs freundlich ist, dann sind die Leute auch zumindest tolerant.

Soweit ich den Streckenverlauf beurteilen kann, ist die Gefahr kreuzender SpaziergÃ¤nger verschwindend gering. Ein paar Schilder mit entsprechendem Hinweis sollten ausreichen um UnfÃ¤lle zu vermeiden. In Beerfelden stehen auch keine ZÃ¤une, soweit ich mich erinnere.

Wenn sie die Strecke nach der ersten Lappalie schlieÃen: scheiÃ drauf! Dann hat man es wenigstens auf die "ehrliche Tour" versucht, auf das Guerilla-Pferd umsatteln kann man dann ja immer noch â¦


----------



## RogerRobert (1. März 2011)

Ach jetzt seht mal alle nicht so schwarz!!! Und heult auch mal nicht so rum wie ******* doch das Radfahren in Heidelberg ist. Ich fahre hier seit über 10 Jahren am Königstuhl und weißen Stein. Ja, ich bin auch schon auf unfreundliche Nörgler gestoßen, aber allgemein sind meine Begegnungen immer freundlich und respektvoll. Wenn man sich ordentlich zusammen nimmt, langsam, also richtig langsam macht und freundlich grüßt, bekommt man eigentlich auch immer freundliches Feedback. Viele von uns Bikern schaffen das alledings nicht. Leider.
Das mit der Strecke wird super. Punkt.

Schönen Gruß noch,
Fab


----------



## FreeR1D3R (1. März 2011)

Ich seh das auch erstmal unkritisch. Warum sich über was aufregen, was noch gar nicht passiert ist.

Ich war auch schon am Weißen Stein unterwegs und hab ein Rentnerpaar beim Hochschieben freundlich gegrüßt und vorgewarnt, dass ich gleich wieder runterkomme und dass sie, wenn´s rumpelt, wenn möglich einen Schritt zur Seite machen.

Reaktion war: "Alles klar, wir schauen dann zu"

Man sieht, nicht alle sind so. Auf die Gutmenschen die wegen jedem Scheiß motzen geb ich nix, und wenn jeder, wie meine Vorredner schon sagten, ein bisschen Rücksicht nimmt, sollte das schon klappen.

Ansonsten wieder back to the roots...


----------



## guru39 (1. März 2011)

uphillking schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> vorab: ich habe von 2001 bis 2009 in HD gewohnt und war in dieser Zeit, mit Ausnahme der Wintermonate, fast jeden Tag mit dem Bike aufm Königstuhl. Bin jedoch kein Downhiller/Freerider sondern "nur" ganz normaler MTB-Biker. Trotzdem kenne ich die Problematik mit den anderen Nutzern des Waldgebietes rund um den KS. Ich habe es immer vermieden am Wochenende zur "Hauptverkehrszeit" dort zu Biken. Samstags oder gar Sonntags von 11:00-17:00 Uhr kann man vergessen wenn man nicht ständig ausgebremst oder gar übel angemacht werden will. Und selbst unter der Woche kam es immer mal wieder zu unangenehmen Begegnungen mit Wanderen/Joggern/Walkern/Hundefreunden/Jäger/Waldarbeitern/Ausflüglern und anderen Naturliebhabern. Dabei war ich immer so freundlich frühzeitig zu klingeln, mein Tempo anzupassen und beim vorbeifahren nett Hallo zu sagen oder kurz zu nicken.
> Und ihr glaubt allen Ernstes dass in solch einem belebten Waldstück eine NICHT ABGESPERRTE Downhillstrecke funktioniert?
> NIE IM LEBEN !!!!
> ...



Vorab: mein Name ist Rainer Schönfeld und ich lebe seit 1965 in Heidelberg, und liebe diese Stadt  Ich habe eben mal kurz nachgerechnet, 2x(die Woche ufm KS fahre) =104x5 Jahre = bedeutet 517 x keinen Konflikt gehabt zu haben


----------



## Deleted 130247 (1. März 2011)

Hmmm, schön ....ich fühle mich jugendlich !


----------



## guru39 (1. März 2011)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Hmmm, schön ....ich fühle mich jugendlich !



bist Du auch, meer als wie als isch


----------



## Deleted 130247 (1. März 2011)

.........." als wie Du "!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de´ AK77 (2. März 2011)

jugendlich..fast so als wie isch


----------



## mac80 (2. März 2011)

Ich find den bisherigen *Einsatz* v. Verein schon jetzt vorbildlich  Bin zuversichtlich dass das was wird! 

Auf die ganzen Abturn-Kommentare möchte ich jetzt gar nicht eingehen...

Grz.


----------



## Dddakk (2. März 2011)

..mich juckts in den Fingern hier was zu antworten, schließe mich aber lieber dem Guru an, da ich die gleichen Erfahrungen mache.
Weiter so, baut das Ding!


----------



## Levty (3. März 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> 104x5 Jahre = bedeutet 517


Rein mathematisch ist das falsch.


----------



## rootspeed (3. März 2011)

Levty schrieb:


> Rein mathematisch ist das falsch.


<br />
<br />
3 * ist er halt nicht gefahren


----------



## guru39 (3. März 2011)

ich hatte 3x Konflikte, wobei das auch nicht wirklich welche waren


----------



## Levty (4. März 2011)

Ryxxs schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich sag es mal so: Es KOTZT mich an...
> 
> Ciao!


Ich fands aber niedlich, dass die eine Wanderin dir beim Anziehen geholfen hat.


----------



## Ryxxs (4. März 2011)

Hehe ! Es gibt ja auch Ausnahmen, wie ich bereits erwähnt hatte ;-) ... Das hätten wir als Promo Video nehmen können: "Wanderer helfen Downhillern!". 

Schönes Wochenende wünsche ich dir Lev!
Gruß
Björn


----------



## freiraum (4. März 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> ... und liebe diese Stadt  ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (5. März 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aTp3zyu3ebE"]YouTube        - Torch  - WunderschÃ¶n (Kapitel 69)[/nomedia]
Torch - Heidelberg Mixtape


----------



## HeavyBiker (5. März 2011)

ja ja... der torch ... is ne coole socke aber hab den schon ewig nimmer gesehen
...damals war das noch feine muke


----------



## fairplay911 (5. März 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> Vorab: mein Name ist Rainer Schönfeld und ich lebe seit 1965 in Heidelberg, und liebe diese Stadt  Ich habe eben mal kurz nachgerechnet, 2x(die Woche ufm KS fahre) =104x5 Jahre = bedeutet 517 x keinen Konflikt gehabt zu haben


Jetzt haste aber mal komplett die Hosen runter gelassen 
Aber ich seh das auch so...es gibt halt diejenigen, die immer was zu nölen haben (sind aber in der Unterzahl) und diejenigen die damit klarkommen oder das sogar toll finden  
wenn man also Glück hat, dann trifft man nur auf die letztgenannten - manche haben halt anscheinend immer Pech 
in diesem Sinne....warten wir es ab
schönes WE - Sonne passt - ab auf Bike


----------



## guru39 (5. März 2011)

fairplay911 schrieb:


> Jetzt haste aber mal komplett die Hosen runter gelassen


----------



## Deleted 130247 (5. März 2011)

Welcher is´n doiner Roiner...................


----------



## guru39 (7. März 2011)

So, heute habe ich mit dem Forstamt telefoniert. Es sieht folgendermaßen aus: Der Vertrag wird zur Zeit erstellt und ist auch bis auf ein paar kleine Details so gut wie fertig.

Wenn alle juristischen Fragen geklärt sind kommt der Versicherungsfachmann der Stadt und trifft sich mit unserem
Versicherungsfachmann zu einer gemeinsamen Begehung.
Bei dieser Begehung werden dann die versicherungstechnischen Details besprochen und geklärt. 
Wenn das alles passiert ist werde ich den Vertrag unterschreiben und das Ganze ist dann offiziell!

Ein genauer Termin, wann das stattfindet, konnte nicht benannt werden. 


also abwarten und


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisXross85 (7. März 2011)

Das sind doch super Neuigkeiten


----------



## habbadu (7. März 2011)

Mein Dank an diejenigen, die wo sich do so reinhängen


----------



## Deleted 130247 (7. März 2011)

Von mir auch ein Danke im allgemeinen und im speziellen an den *Sektenführer*........

Wieder warten..........


----------



## Osama (7. März 2011)

ein lobpreis auf den vatta...


----------



## de´ AK77 (7. März 2011)

Chapeau


----------



## guru39 (7. März 2011)

Für irgendeine Art der Euphorie ist es noch zu früh. Ich glaube das Ganze erst wenn es soweit ist.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (7. März 2011)

Bin auch wieder runter von meinem Freudentaumel !


----------



## Osama (8. März 2011)

... ist aber kein glaubensfrage


----------



## Osama (8. März 2011)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Bin auch wieder runter von meinem Freudentaumel !


 du taumelst doch immer und bei dir nennt sich das doch tremor oder???


----------



## Deleted 130247 (8. März 2011)

Uffbasse *Börnd*...........ned frechwerde gell !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matiosch (11. März 2011)

Ich war gestern das erste mal kurz am KS, eigentlich wollte ich nur kurz durch die Stadt rollen und da hab ich ein Schild gesehen  Dann bin ich 1x hoch und hab mich verliebt  Beim nächsten Mal in Heidelberg würde ich mich freuen mit ein Paar von euch zu fahren, wenn das Ganze offiziell ist und man da wirklich fahren darf.
Aber netter Spot


----------



## Carnologe (11. März 2011)

matiosch schrieb:


> Dann bin ich 1x hoch und hab mich verliebt



Wenn das mit den Frauen auch so wäre.... ;-)


----------



## el Zimbo (11. März 2011)

Zitat Bülent Ceylan:

"Leg disch hie, isch glaab isch lieb disch!"


----------



## matiosch (12. März 2011)

So geht's mir seit 6 Jahren, seltsam aber es wird einfach immer besser  Wie mit der Performance auf nem Trail


----------



## guru39 (4. April 2011)




----------



## Kontragonist (4. April 2011)

Liest sich, als würde in Sachen Freizeit-Infrastruktur ein gewisser  Fortschritt eintreten. Den Geisberg werde ich trotzdem vermissen  warum  haben sie uns nicht einfach den gegeben, dann wär die Strecke immerhin  schon fertig und müsste nur noch abgenommen werden 

Das wird noch interessant, wenn die Vereinsstrecke dann mal da ist und trotzdem weiter wild gebaut wird (Wildbauer wirds immer welche geben)  bin gespannt, wie die Ämter darauf reagieren werden 

Blicken wir weiter optimistisch in die Zukunft: Vielleicht werden unsere Kindeskinder dereinst mal ein nach Schwierigkeitsgraden ausgewisenes Trailnetz genießen können 

Danke für den Artikel!


----------



## Osama (4. April 2011)

jetzt heisst es also auf den gemeinderat zu warten und zu hoffen


----------



## guru39 (4. April 2011)

Osama schrieb:


> jetzt heisst es also auf den gemeinderat zu warten und zu hoffen





Deshalb werde ich am Samstag den 09.04. ab 10:00-12:00 Uhr am Bismarckplatz sein und mit dem
Heidelberger OB samt Stadtrat im Rahmen der Action Waldputztag Müll sammeln.
Ich sehe darin eine gute Möglichkeit uns Free Rider wieder ein Stückchen positiver
in der Öffentlichkeit darzustellen.


----------



## Kontragonist (4. April 2011)

Bemerkt die Öffentlichkeit, dass das "Free Rider" sind, die da ihren Müll einsammeln? Vielleicht müsste man T-Shirts machen: "Mountainbike-Brutalos mit gesellschaftlichem Verantwortungsbewusstsein räumen _freiwillig_ den Wald auf"

Freiwillig ist wichtig, sonst glauben die noch: "Da schau her: jetzt ham se die Penner endlich mal zu Sozialstunden verknackt!" 

Wo wird denn Müll gesammelt? Wenn das von 10:00 bis 12:00 Uhr geht, dann ist ja die hälfte der Zeit schon futsch, wenns rauf zum KS geht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (4. April 2011)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Wo wird denn Müll gesammelt?



am Bismarckplatz.


----------



## Dddakk (4. April 2011)

..und was macht ihr für Akrobatik am Samstag?
http://heidelberg.de/servlet/PB/menu/1175952_l1/index.html


----------



## heckedotz (4. April 2011)

Weiß man schon 'was zu den geplanten Wegenetz für "Normale"-Durch-den-Wald-Fahrer?
Ein Anteil von maximal 10% Wege unter 2m Breite lässt ahnen, dass da kein großer Wurf draus werden kann. 

Wünsche auf jeden Fall viel Erfolg für die Freeridestrecke!


----------



## guru39 (4. April 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ..und was macht ihr für Akrobatik am Samstag?
> http://heidelberg.de/servlet/PB/menu/1175952_l1/index.html



Wir helfen nur Müll sammeln, also, mit ohne Akrobatik 






heckedotz schrieb:


> Weiß man schon 'was zu den geplanten Wegenetz für "Normale"-Durch-den-Wald-Fahrer?
> Ein Anteil von maximal 10% Wege unter 2m Breite lässt ahnen, dass da kein großer Wurf draus werden kann.
> 
> Wünsche auf jeden Fall viel Erfolg für die Freeridestrecke!



Mir wäre das als Aborigine total egal ob 10% oder gar weniger, dieses tourenwege Netz ist meiner Meinung eh nur für "Normale"-Durch-den-Wald-Fahrer"-"Urlauber" gedacht.


Danke


----------



## HeavyBiker (4. April 2011)

heckedotz schrieb:


> Weiß man schon 'was zu den geplanten Wegenetz für "Normale"-Durch-den-Wald-Fahrer?
> Ein Anteil von maximal 10% Wege unter 2m Breite lässt ahnen, dass da kein großer Wurf draus werden kann.
> 
> Wünsche auf jeden Fall viel Erfolg für die Freeridestrecke!



wird es auch nicht werden 
frag mal den sascha in sandhausen der kann dir da noch mehr dazu erzählen...


----------



## Joshua60 (4. April 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Mir wäre das als Aborigine total egal ob 10% oder gar weniger, dieses tourenwege Netz ist meiner Meinung eh nur für "Normale"-Durch-den-Wald-Fahrer"-"Urlauber" gedacht.
> 
> ...


 
Du hast mal wieder die CC-Tucken vergessen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (4. April 2011)

upps  gelobe Besserung


----------



## Levty (4. April 2011)

Joshua60 schrieb:


> CC-Tucken


...gleich geht's los.


----------



## HeavyBiker (5. April 2011)

hö... das mit den cc tucken will ich nicht mehr hören... wenn dan XC 
immer ihr halbstarken baggy style rambos 
wenn ich in meinen tighten tucken klamotten oben steh und mir einer schief kommt mal ich ihn rosa an...


----------



## DerandereJan (5. April 2011)

Sorry aber....:


----------



## Kontragonist (5. April 2011)

Naa, der Schorsch Michael tät in Spandex eher aussehen wie Frederic Mercury:






Und so n Spargel hat in der Klamotte doch einen stärker ausgeprägten _anderen_ Touch


----------



## Joshua60 (5. April 2011)

Für CC-Tucken sind neben Lycra auch Barends Pflicht:





CC-Doppel-Tucke


----------



## el Zimbo (5. April 2011)

Was soll den das Mikro da unten? 

Ich bin schon auf das CC doppelgespannt...
Allerdings sieht dein Nicoblei doch eher wie ein FR-Bike für zwei Wahnsinnige aus.


----------



## DEMOnstrant (6. Juni 2011)

Kann mich ganz kurz wer auf den neuesten Stand bringen, weil man mir schon sagte, fahren sei erlaubt.


----------



## guru39 (6. Juni 2011)

DEMOnstrant schrieb:


> Kann mich ganz kurz wer auf den neuesten Stand bringen, weil man mir schon sagte, fahren sei erlaubt.




Nein das befahren der Strecke ist noch nicht erlaubt! Am Mittwoch haben wir , wieder mal, eine Begehung mit dem Forstamt und dem Versicherer der Stadt.

Ich würde euch bitte das befahren zu unterlassen, bis das ganze in trockenen Tüchern ist.

 Danke


----------



## DEMOnstrant (6. Juni 2011)

Gefahrn bin ich eh net  War nur so aus Interesse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (6. Juni 2011)

Ich meinte auch nicht speziell Dich


----------



## DEMOnstrant (6. Juni 2011)

Dann is ja gut  Wann fährsch mal wieder?


----------



## guru39 (7. Juni 2011)

Vielleicht am Mittwoch um 10 soll um 12 oben sein


----------



## DEMOnstrant (7. Juni 2011)

10 anner tanke? Hab Lust mal wieder hochzuradeln, aber niemand will


----------



## Kontragonist (7. Juni 2011)

DEMOnstrant schrieb:


> 10 anner tanke? Hab Lust mal wieder hochzuradeln, aber niemand will



Ei Bub, wir müsse schaffe gehe


----------



## habbadu (7. Juni 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> Nein das befahren der Strecke ist noch nicht erlaubt! Am Mittwoch haben wir , wieder mal, eine Begehung mit dem Forstamt und dem Versicherer der Stadt.
> 
> Ich würde euch bitte das befahren zu unterlassen, bis das ganze in trockenen Tüchern ist.
> 
> Danke



Über die Strecke rutscht außer denen, die etwas dafür tun, wohl der ganze Rhein-Neckar Kreis drüber und die ganz Dummen darunter krachen an einem schönen, sonnigen Samstag über die Aussichtsplatform direkt auf die Strecke.
Die YT und Banshee Fraktion weiss bestimmt wen ich meine, obwohl ich mir bei so einem Verhalten nicht sicher bin, ob die überhaupt etwas merken!


----------



## DEMOnstrant (7. Juni 2011)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Ei Bub, wir müsse schaffe gehe


Un ich darf mich inner Schule langweilen, auch net besser .
Was ein Glück, dass ich weder YT noch Banshee fahre


----------



## Kontragonist (7. Juni 2011)

DEMOnstrant schrieb:


> Un ich darf mich inner Schule langweilen, auch net besser .



Ei, dann kannstde doch am Mittwoch selbert net 



DEMOnstrant schrieb:


> Was ein Glück, dass ich weder YT noch Banshee fahre



Und Speiseeis auch nicht mehr  wie macht sich das Last?


----------



## DEMOnstrant (8. Juni 2011)

Göttlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (8. Juni 2011)

DEMOnstrant schrieb:


> Göttlich.



...war die Begehung heute auch 

Vereinsmitglieder dürfen bauen und testen


----------



## Flugrost (9. Juni 2011)

.


----------



## Flugrost (9. Juni 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> ...war die Begehung heute auch


----------



## guru39 (9. Juni 2011)

Flugrost schrieb:


> .


----------



## Flugrost (9. Juni 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


>



Großartig!!! Nach 29 Minuten eine einzige verpeilt


----------



## RogerRobert (9. Juni 2011)

Das hört sich doch super an. Aber die Bäume die noch drinne liegen müssen wir schon selbst raus holen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kontragonist (9. Juni 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> () Vereinsmitglieder dürfen bauen und testen



 Das trifft mich völlig unvorbereitet: ich hab nicht vor dem zweiten Halbjahr mit Ernsthaftigkeiten gerechnet und noch keinen Antrag auf Mitgliedschaft gestellt! Kann ich dir den auf 1. Juli 2011 vordatierten Antrag mailen


----------



## guru39 (9. Juni 2011)

RogerRobert schrieb:


> Aber die Bäume die noch drinne liegen müssen wir schon selbst raus holen?



Das weiss ich auch nicht genau, der große Stamm der auf dem Drop lag is jedenfalls weg. Es gibt aber auch so noch ne ganze Menge zu tun


----------



## RogerRobert (9. Juni 2011)

Ich weiß, ich hab ja immerhin schon den Unteren Teil von Bäumen befreit. Der Hohlweg ganz unten ist halt noch voll mit Ästen und Bäumen. Da müsste man ja aber eh noch einer sinnvollen Linie schauen.


----------



## guru39 (9. Juni 2011)

RogerRobert schrieb:


> Ich weiß, ich hab ja immerhin schon den Unteren Teil von Bäumen befreit. Der Hohlweg ganz unten ist halt noch voll mit Ästen und Bäumen. Da müsste man ja aber eh noch einer sinnvollen Linie schauen.



Wir sollten das am besten bei mir absprechen


----------



## Kontragonist (23. Juni 2011)

Please note:

Offshore-Projekt in Heidelberg: Neckarjump 2011


----------



## Deleted 130247 (23. Juni 2011)

Es ist schon doof wenn es auf dem offiziellen Poster net erwähnt wird.......


----------



## DEMOnstrant (23. Juni 2011)

Stimmt, ich dachte zum Beispiel bis grad eben, dass das gar nicht mehr stattfindet.


----------



## Levty (23. Juni 2011)

RogerRobert schrieb:


> Da müsste man ja aber eh noch einer *sinnvollen* Linie schauen.



.


----------



## DEMOnstrant (24. Juni 2011)

Hey Lev, lang nich mehr oben gesehn?


----------



## RogerRobert (24. Juni 2011)

DEMOnstrant schrieb:


> Hey Lev, lang nich mehr oben gesehn?



Ebenso im Boulderhaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DEMOnstrant (24. Juni 2011)

Naja, egal, ich geh jetzt mal hoch


----------



## Levty (24. Juni 2011)

Leicht defekt, der Lev atm.  Kommt bald wieder...!


----------



## guru39 (24. Juni 2011)

RogerRobert schrieb:


> Ebenso im Boulderhaus



Offtopixc


----------



## Levty (7. Juli 2011)

Officially nightride proofed. Bäm!


----------



## DEMOnstrant (8. Juli 2011)

Deine Fakelampe da? Das Chinateil.


----------



## Levty (8. Juli 2011)

Eine helle Fackel.


----------



## guru39 (8. Juli 2011)

Levty schrieb:


> Officially nightride proofed. Bäm!



bin das Gedöhns heute auch mal abgerollt 

Ich hoffe das ich bald lerne die Umfahrungen zu Umfahren 

Ich würde jetzt gerne Videos von der Strecke sehn


----------



## Speedbullit (9. Juli 2011)

rogerrobert hat zwei schöne testvids, werd ihm mal bescheid geben


----------



## dooley...2010 (9. Juli 2011)

Hi, wollt grad mal kleines Feedback zur Strecke geben:
Ansich finde ich die Strecke recht spaÃig  allerdings finde ich, dass der Untergrund suboptimal ist (wofÃ¼r ja keiner was kann) weil es einfach recht sandig ist und dadurch Anlieger nicht so halten wie sie sollten bzw schnell kaputt gehenâ¦ 
Und noch ein 2. Punkt ist, nach dem 2. double kommt soeine offene rechtskurve, dann kommt ein kleiner drop und direkt danach eine Linkskurve. Den drop an dieser Stelle finde ich total unpassend gebaut, weil man durch diesen entweder mitten in den Anlieger knallt oder eben drÃ¼berrausâ¦ dadurch muss man halt extrem abbremsenâ¦ finde ich nicht besonders gutâ¦ Bin ich da der einzige oder ist das auch schon anderen aufgefallen? 

Wer ist morgen alles beim Neckarjump am Start? Und wer wÃ¼rde mir eventuell sein Fahrrad leihen um auchmal in den Neckar zu hÃ¼pfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (10. Juli 2011)

dooley...2010 schrieb:


> Den drop an dieser Stelle finde ich total unpassend gebaut, weil man durch diesen entweder mitten in den Anlieger knallt oder eben drüberraus dadurch muss man halt extrem abbremsen finde ich nicht besonders gut Bin ich da der einzige oder ist das auch schon anderen aufgefallen?
> 
> 
> 
> Wer ist morgen alles beim Neckarjump am Start? Und wer würde mir eventuell sein Fahrrad leihen um auchmal in den Neckar zu hüpfen



Bin das heut gehüpft, keine Thema 

Feinarbeiten können aber immer Besprochen werden 

bis morgen


----------



## Speedbullit (10. Juli 2011)

dooley...2010 schrieb:


> Und noch ein 2. Punkt ist, nach dem 2. double kommt soeine offene rechtskurve, dann kommt ein kleiner drop und direkt danach eine Linkskurve. Den drop an dieser Stelle finde ich total unpassend gebaut, weil man durch diesen entweder mitten in den Anlieger knallt oder eben drüberraus dadurch muss man halt extrem abbremsen P



meinst du den einstieg in das zweite stück (nach dem Starthang der Gleitschirmflieger)? wenn ja kannst du da direkt in die kurve reinspringen


----------



## dooley...2010 (10. Juli 2011)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> meinst du den einstieg in das zweite stück (nach dem Starthang der Gleitschirmflieger)? wenn ja kannst du da direkt in die kurve reinspringen


ne das mein ich nicht ich mein weiter unten diesen kleinen drop


----------



## RogerRobert (11. Juli 2011)

Da sind halt ein paar Steine, das sind natürliche Elemente der Strecke . Sonst wüsst ich nicht was du meinst.


----------



## DEMOnstrant (11. Juli 2011)

hmm ich glaubte es zu wissen, diese Zeit ist jedoch vorbei


----------



## Deleted 130247 (11. Juli 2011)

RogerRobert schrieb:


> Da sind halt ein paar Steine, *das sind* *natürliche Elemente der Strecke* . Sonst wüsst ich nicht was du meinst.




Ich bin sehr froh daß es sie gibt und nicht immer nur künstlich erstellte 
Bauwerke, von denen eh jeder ne andere Meinung hat wie sie auszusehen haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DEMOnstrant (11. Juli 2011)

ohja!


----------



## Levty (12. Juli 2011)

Da gibts Steine?


----------



## Carnologe (12. Juli 2011)

Nur für Leute die keine 200mm Federweg haben


----------



## RogerRobert (12. Juli 2011)

Levty schrieb:


> Da gibts Steine?



Wenn sie nicht schon in den letzten Tagen rausoperiert wurden um die Strecke besser fahrbar zu machen


----------



## gotboost (12. Juli 2011)

Wollte am Samstag mal in Heidelberg fahren gehen, bin sonst immer auf der Kalmit.
Wie sieht es am Königstuhl aus? bzw. wie kommt man hoch, shutteln möglich?
Vielen Dank!


----------



## dooley...2010 (13. Juli 2011)

@gotboost: Man kommt mit dem Bus hoch, der stÃ¼ndlich am Bismarckplatz abfÃ¤hrt oder eben hochradeln was eigentlich auch kein problem ist! Schutteln ist eher suboptimal, weil der Bus nur eine begrenzte Anzahl an Downhillern (wenn KinderwÃ¤gen oder RollstÃ¼hle da sind meist garkeinen) mit hoch nimmt und daher andere nicht hochkommen. 

Ich war heute, bei dem sauwetter, eine kleine Runde auf der Strecke drehen und es war echt sehr spaÃig  Hier ist auch ein kleines Videoâ¦


----------



## Levty (14. Juli 2011)

So siehts also bei Tag aus  Hüpsch!


----------



## Speedbullit (24. Juli 2011)

Heidelberg hat seinen ersten Deutschen Meister, RogerRobert hat bei den Lizens Masters den Pott geholt. Glückwunsch!


----------



## habbadu (24. Juli 2011)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> Heidelberg hat seinen ersten Deutschen Meister, RogerRobert hat bei den Lizens Masters den Pott geholt. Glückwunsch!



Glückwunsch


----------



## Deleted 130247 (24. Juli 2011)

<-------------- sich vor Freude komm noch halten kann.....

Aaaaaalter das is ja ma sauuufett.

Herzlichen Glückwunsch.............10x


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dooley...2010 (24. Juli 2011)

oh man richtig nice und ich hÃ¤tte es live miterleben kÃ¶nnenâ¦lag aber zu dem zeitpunkt mit ausgekugelter Schulter im Krankenhaus  
GlÃ¼ckwunsch aber auch von mir !!!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (24. Juli 2011)

Gute Besserung............habe da auch so meine Erfahrungen.....


----------



## DEMOnstrant (24. Juli 2011)

Dieses Wochenende war Pech pur... Gehirnerschütternung...ich wär sooooo gern gestartet...trotzdem nochmal alle gute.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (24. Juli 2011)

Was hast´n geschafft ?


----------



## DEMOnstrant (24. Juli 2011)

Am Gang Bang voll auf den Kopf geknallt.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (24. Juli 2011)

....man man, du schaffst sachen.


----------



## HeavyBiker (24. Juli 2011)

HERZLICHEN GLÜHSTRUMPF


----------



## guru39 (24. Juli 2011)

Sauber Farby


----------



## RogerRobert (24. Juli 2011)

Jungs, danke für die Glückwünsche. War echt ein fettes Rennen. Leider gabe es auch wieder richtig viele Verletzungen. Den armen Jungs und Mädels wünsch ich auf jeden Fall gute Besserung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (24. Juli 2011)

Dicke Sache Mann, Glückwunsch!

An die Opfer: Gute Besserung .


----------



## guru39 (27. Juli 2011)

Da hier ja, leider, nicht jedes Vereinsmitglied bei uns im Forum mitliest..... nochmal hier.

Da ich heute, mal wieder, ins Forstamt berufen wurde und ich über den neusten Stand der Dinge unterrichtet wurde brauchen wir als nächstes eine
"Ausserordentliche Vereinssitzung"

Tagespunkte sollten sein:

1.) Änderung der Vereinssatzung. 
2.) Kennzeichnung der Vereinsmitglieder (Ausweis und Kennzeichnung des Rades).
3.) Beschilderung
4.) Absperrung der Himmelsleiter zur Strecke.
5.) Keine Tages/Gastkarten an Jugentliche u-16.
6.) U-16 Mitglieder brauchen eine Einverständnisserklärung ihrer Eltern (Fälschungssicher).
7.) Kosten der Gastkarten.
8.) Bessere Absprache der Baumaßnahmen.

Das ganze wird vermutlich dann erst  ab 2012 Legal werden, was uns aber Latte sein kann da wir ja geduldet werden und weiterhin bauen und testen dürfen  


Das sollte erstmal alles gewesen sein! Jetzt hoffe ich das wir uns schnell auf einen Termin einigen können.

Als Termin der Vereinssitzung sollten wir Mitte/Ende August anpeilen.

Gruß Guru.

Edit: hier geht´s weiter: http://www.hd-freeride.de/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&p=24883#p24883


----------



## donnersberger (27. Juli 2011)

noch ein Klüggwunsch wegen dem FDW, cool Königstuhl-Pic auf der IBC-Frontseite zu sehen


----------



## dooley...2010 (28. Juli 2011)

@Guru39: finde ich super, dass mal was passiert, wÃ¤re auf jeden fall gerne bei der Sitzung dabeiâ¦ oder ist das nur fÃ¼r bestimmte Vereinsmitglieder erlaubt ?!

@donnersberger: danke, hat uns auch sehr gefreut


----------



## Dddakk (28. Juli 2011)

Donnerstag, 16 Uhr.
Owwach! Extrem Stöckchen-Leger auf der "neuen" WS-Abfahrt und auf dem Blütenweg (zwischen DO und Schriese).
Bauten zerstört, Stämme und Steine in Landezonen....war leider zu erwarten.


----------



## habbadu (31. Juli 2011)

dooley...2010 schrieb:


> @Guru39: finde ich super, dass mal was passiert, wäre auf jeden fall gerne bei der Sitzung dabei oder ist das nur für bestimmte Vereinsmitglieder erlaubt ?!



klar ist die Sitzung für ALLE Mitglieder, es wäre klasse, wenn Du dabei wärst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dooley...2010 (1. August 2011)

habbadu schrieb:


> klar ist die Sitzung für ALLE Mitglieder, es wäre klasse, wenn Du dabei wärst



Ok cool wenn ichs nicht verpenn bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei  Datum wird hier denke ich dann auch bekannt gegeben oder?


----------



## Evolve4.1 (4. August 2011)

@donnersberger

gibts das Bild auch in groß? Ist ja in HD gell?


----------



## donnersberger (4. August 2011)

ja, hier bzw. unter "Größen" kannste Dir das Bild noch fetter angucken  Ja ist in HD am Königstuhl, ich bin aber weder Rider noch Knipser, sondern nur Bewundererer


----------



## dooley...2010 (5. August 2011)

Halloooo ich bin der Knipser  wenn ihrs in gaanz guter auflösung wollt könnt ihr mir auch ne pn mit eurer e-mailadresse schicken und ich schicks euch  Freut mich, dass es geällt


----------



## guru39 (2. Oktober 2011)

Heute haben wir die ersten Schilder (Prototypen) angebracht.


----------



## RogerRobert (2. Oktober 2011)

Wo, das ist ja schonmal cool. Aber woher kommt der Text? War der vorgegeben?


----------



## guru39 (2. Oktober 2011)

Text ist vom Forstamt!

Wir hatten aber auch eigene Vorschläge.


----------



## Hardtail94 (3. Oktober 2011)

Tipp, damit das Papier (?) innen länger hält:
Macht den Plastikrand breiter und schlagt die Nägel nicht mehr durchs Papier, dann sind die wirklich komplett luft dich drin, so kann Wasser reinlaufen.


----------



## guru39 (3. Oktober 2011)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> Tipp, damit das Papier (?) innen länger hält:
> Macht den Plastikrand breiter und schlagt die Nägel nicht mehr durchs Papier, dann sind die wirklich komplett luft dich drin, so kann Wasser reinlaufen.



Manchmal muss man auch improvisieren können


----------



## dooley...2010 (10. Oktober 2011)

Servus, seit einiger Zeit wird der Sport hier in HD und auf unserer Strecke immer populÃ¤rer... das ist ja im Grunde richtig gut! Allerdings ist es oft so, dass es viele sind, die an der Haltestelle stehen und sich dann zum einen um alles in der Welt auch in den noch so vollen Bus quetschen mÃ¼ssen und zum anderen und da bin ich mir zu 90% sicher keine Mitglieder sind trotzdem die offizielle Strecke fahren. Wenn man sie daraufhin anspricht wird man entweder total dumm angemacht oder man bekommt garkeine Antowrt. 
AuÃerdem schadet es meiner Meinung nach auch unserem Image gegenÃ¼ber der Busgesellschaft und vorallem bei den Passanten! 
Meine Frage wÃ¤re jetzt, ob ihr irgendwelche Ideen habt, was man dagegen machen kannâ¦ finde das nÃ¤mlich so wie es teilweise im Moment lÃ¤uft nicht besonders gut! 
GruÃ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (10. Oktober 2011)

dooley...2010 schrieb:


> Servus, seit einiger Zeit wird der Sport hier in HD und auf unserer Strecke immer populärer... das ist ja im Grunde richtig gut! Allerdings ist es oft so, dass es viele sind, die an der Haltestelle stehen und sich dann zum einen um alles in der Welt auch in den noch so vollen Bus quetschen müssen und zum anderen und da bin ich mir zu 90% sicher keine Mitglieder sind trotzdem die offizielle Strecke fahren. Wenn man sie daraufhin anspricht wird man entweder total dumm angemacht oder man bekommt garkeine Antowrt.
> Außerdem schadet es meiner Meinung nach auch unserem Image gegenüber der Busgesellschaft und vorallem bei den Passanten!
> Meine Frage wäre jetzt, ob ihr irgendwelche Ideen habt, was man dagegen machen kann finde das nämlich so wie es teilweise im Moment läuft nicht besonders gut!
> Gruß



Hallo Tom,

das ist betriebsintern. Du solltest deine Frage lieber hier stellen 

Smilie klicken.


----------



## RogerRobert (11. Oktober 2011)

dooley...2010 schrieb:


> Außerdem schadet es meiner Meinung nach auch unserem Image gegenüber der Busgesellschaft und vorallem bei den Passanten!
> Meine Frage wäre jetzt, ob ihr irgendwelche Ideen habt, was man dagegen machen kann finde das nämlich so wie es teilweise im Moment läuft nicht besonders gut!
> Gruß



Finde ich aber ausgesprochen wichtig die Frage. Früher hat der VRN das selbst geregelt und dann garkeine Biker mehr mitgenommen. Dann mal wieder nur einen oder zwei und im Moment anscheinend wieder jeden.


----------



## Kontragonist (11. Oktober 2011)

RogerRobert schrieb:


> Finde ich aber ausgesprochen wichtig die Frage. Früher hat der VRN das selbst geregelt und dann garkeine Biker mehr mitgenommen. Dann mal wieder nur einen oder zwei und im Moment anscheinend wieder jeden.



Das ist nach meiner Erfahrung abhängig vom Fahrer und der menge "normaler" Fahrgäste.



guru39 schrieb:


> Hallo Tom,
> 
> das ist betriebsintern. Du solltest deine Frage lieber hier stellen
> 
> Smilie klicken.



Das Thema betrifft die Strecke nur am Rand, da gehts um mehr  ihr solltet daher mal hier reinlesen und euch dann konstruktiv beteiligen 

http://www.hd-freeride.de/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=653


----------



## DEMOnstrant (15. Oktober 2011)

Wie läufts so mit der Strecke, ich will mal ein update ^^ Hab mir mal den Fred im HD-freeride Forum durchgelesen. Das mit der Facebookseite sollte zum Beispiel echt mal gemacht werden. Ist nicht viel Aufwand, bringt aber einiges, vor allem wenn man versucht, Jugendliche anzuwerben. Die kann man dann immer auf die Facebookseite verweisen. Wenn ich ehrlich bin, muss ich sagen, dass ich, als ich das erste mal von HD-Freeride gehört hab danach auch Facebook gesucht hab. Nur so ne kleine Anregung... 
Ciao und Liebe Grüße von der anderen Seite des großen Teiches,
Simon


----------



## Kontragonist (15. Oktober 2011)

Please like us in large numbers:

HD-Freeride on facebook


----------



## DEMOnstrant (15. Oktober 2011)

So ists brav


----------



## Speedbullit (16. Oktober 2011)

i like


----------



## moritz98 (16. Oktober 2011)

Hey,
ich habe mal eine kleine Frage: Ist es eigentlich erlaubt, die Strecke einmal ohne Mitgliedschaft einmal zu fahren? Wäre cool, da ich mir erstmal anschauen möchte, ob ich auf der Strecke mit meinem noch nicht sehr hohem fahrerischen Können fahren kann.
MfG Moritz

Edit: Tut mir leid, wenn das schon oft gefragt wurde, will nur nochmal auf Nummer sicher gehen, dass ich da nicht verboten fahre.


----------



## Speedbullit (16. Oktober 2011)

gemäß den vorgaben der stadt hd ist es nur den mitgliedern gestattet. lediglich diese besitzen einen sondergenehmigung. alle anderen handeln ordnungswidrig. 

hört sich spießig an, ist aber so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DEMOnstrant (16. Oktober 2011)

Hey, Moritz.
Ich will jetzt nicht blöde klingen oder so, aber speedbullit hat völlig recht, du handelst ordnungswidrig, wenn du die Strecke ohne Mitgliedschaft fährst. Mitglied sein hat allerdings mehr vor- als Nachteile: Du bist versichert, darfst die Strecke fahren, lernst (meist)nette Leute zum fahren und trainieren kennen. Das alles für einen SEHR niedrigen Mitgliedsbeitrag (im Vergleich zu einem Tennisverein bspw.) Werd einfach Mitglied Ich hab persönlich auch ne Weile lang gedacht, das bringt nixfür mich, aber mitlerweise bin ich voll und ganz überzeugt!
liebe Grüße von der anderen Seite des großen Teiches
Simon


----------



## Guent (16. Oktober 2011)

Huhu! 
Ich bin auch Mitglied, obwohl ich eher selten auf der DH fahren werde, da ich oft keine Zeit hab und viel mit meinen Kapellen unterwegs bin.

Ich hab mich da hauptsächlich angemeldet um die Jungs in Ihrem seit Jahren dauernden Kampf gegen Vorurteile der Ämter und damit verbundene Streckenabrisse/Sperrungen zu supporten und damit die Stadtverwaltung endlich sieht und kapiert: Da sind ein Haufen Verrückte, die müssen wir ernst nehmen und denen die Strecke genehmigen! 
Ausserdem sind in dem Verein echt nette und lustige Leute, jeder hilft jedem (sei es mit Rat/Tat/Material) und mir als blutiger Radfaaahranfänger wurde auch super die Strecke erklärt und gezeigt, quasi Fahrtechniktraining vom Feinsten!
Ausserdem ist die DH-Vereinsstrecke deswegen so geil, weil sie permanent von den Jungs und Mädels des Vereins repariert und gewartet wird...allein deswegen schon ein dreifaches Hut ab und Bier druff & dewedda!


----------



## Kontragonist (16. Oktober 2011)

moritz98 schrieb:


> Hey,
> ich habe mal eine kleine Frage: Ist es eigentlich erlaubt, die Strecke einmal ohne Mitgliedschaft einmal zu fahren? Wäre cool, da ich mir erstmal anschauen möchte, ob ich auf der Strecke mit meinem noch nicht sehr hohem fahrerischen Können fahren kann.
> MfG Moritz
> 
> Edit: Tut mir leid, wenn das schon oft gefragt wurde, will nur nochmal auf Nummer sicher gehen, dass ich da nicht verboten fahre.



Hi Moritz,
wir können das Ding gerne mal zusammen ablaufen, aber eigentlich kann die Strecke jeder Fahren, der schon mal ein MTB über einen einfachen Trail gescheucht hat, da man alle schwierigeren Stunts umfahren kann oder ein weniger schwieriges Hindernis daneben wählen kann.

Übrigens: wenn du dich jetzt entschließt, Mitglied zu werden kostet der Beitrag für dieses Jahr nur noch die Hälfte (Erwachsene 25,/Jugendliche unter 18 Jahren 15, Euro)  und als Sonderaktion zeigen ich und evtl. ein paar Kollegen dir, wie man an einem Stück nach unten kommt  Ein faires Schnupperangebot, oder nicht?


----------



## moritz98 (16. Oktober 2011)

Wow, ihr seid ja echt fix hier. Gelten die 15 euro dann nurnoch bis zum 31.12.2011?
Werde mich dann schnellstmÃ¶glich um eine Mitgliedschaft kÃ¼mmern, muss man da auÃer den 30â¬ fÃ¼r Jugendliche im Jahr sonst noch irgendwas kÃ¶nnen Ã¶.Ã.?
GruÃ Moritz


----------



## Kontragonist (16. Oktober 2011)

moritz98 schrieb:


> Gelten die 15 euro dann nurnoch bis zum 31.12.2011?



Jep, für 2012 wird dann wieder der volle Betrag fällig.



moritz98 schrieb:


> Werde mich dann schnellstmöglich um eine Mitgliedschaft kümmern, muss man da außer den 30 für Jugendliche im Jahr sonst noch irgendwas können ö.Ä.?



Nö, wir wollen nur deine Kohlen  Natürlich wäre es schön, wenn du ab und an auch mal bei den angekündigten Bau- und Reparaturmaßnahmen dabei bist oder bei den von Stadt und Forstamt organisierten Waldputzaktionen mitmachst, die wir als Verein meist unterstützen. Das sind aber Freiwillige Leistungen


----------



## moritz98 (16. Oktober 2011)

Dann werde ich mich vorraussichtlich erst 2012 anmelden können, da ich mich die 2½ Monate auch noch auf den anderen Trails austoben kann, würde mich trotzdem freuen, wenn mir Anfang 2012 jemand von euch die Strecke mal zeigen könnte. 

Bei Bau- und Reparaturmaßnahmen/Waldputzaktionen würde ich mich, wenn sie hier im Forum angekündigt werden, gerne beteiligen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donnersberger (23. Oktober 2011)

so, vom sonnigen Spaziergang zurück, hier ein paar Herbstimpressionen, der Rest ist im Album, Grüße an die mir größtenteils unbekannten Rider:




PA231514.jpg von _blendi auf Flickr




PA231516.jpg von _blendi auf Flickr




PA231511.jpg von _blendi auf Flickr




PA231518.jpg von _blendi auf Flickr




PA231524.jpg von _blendi auf Flickr




PA231504.jpg von _blendi auf Flickr


----------



## DEMOnstrant (23. Oktober 2011)

Schöne Fotos, vor allem das erste


----------



## HolziMSP (23. Oktober 2011)

War dieses Wochenende bei meiner Freundin, die in Heidelberg studiert, und war auch mehrmals am Bismarkplatz und bin auch mal mit dem Bus hoch zum Königsstuhl gefahren.
Finde es sehr cool das in Heidelberg freeriden so populär ist (auch wenn die Busfahrer und älteren Wanderer nicht so tolerant sind).
Werde mich ab nächstem Jahr dann auch als Mitglied beim HD-Freeride anmelden und Wochenends ab und zu fahren!
Coole Sache!Respekt das ihr sowas auf die Beine gestellt habt!


----------



## Festerfeast (25. Oktober 2011)

Guent schrieb:


> Ich hab mich da hauptsächlich angemeldet um die Jungs in Ihrem seit Jahren dauernden Kampf gegen Vorurteile der Ämter und damit verbundene Streckenabrisse/Sperrungen zu supporten und damit die Stadtverwaltung endlich sieht und kapiert: Da sind ein Haufen Verrückte, die müssen wir ernst nehmen und denen die Strecke genehmigen!



Das ist gut, darüber hab ich bis jetzt gar nicht nachgedacht. Habe bis jetzt die Entscheidung ob Mitglied werden oder nicht immer an der Strecke festgemacht, aber Guents Darlegung zerstreut meine Zweifel gerade total!


----------



## MAX01 (25. Oktober 2011)

Mich interessiert was die ganzen XC-Fahrer machen sollen, wenn die 2m Regelung in Heidelberg durchgesetzt wird. Ich seh da mal ganz provokativ zwei Möglichkeiten. a) Sie werden Mitglied in HD-Freeride und fahren auch die DH hoch und runter, wie es auf den nicht legalen Strecken der Fall ist. b) Sie zeigen sich unbeeindruckt bis es eine Strafe gibt.
Und was machen die Freerider, die nicht im Verein sind? Ballern die dann sonntags zu zehnt an den Leuten auf den Forstwegen vorbei?
Dann noch ne logistische Frage: Wie kommen all die Mitglieder und Gastkarteninhaber auf den KS? Wäre es nicht geschickt was aus Vereinsmitteln zu organisieren z.B. Shuttle oder mit Meyer/RNV zu reden wg. Radträger für den Bus? In anderen Ländern is es ja normal, dass ein Fahrradträger am Bus montiert ist, selbst wenn's nicht den Berg hoch geht.


----------



## Speedbullit (26. Oktober 2011)

MAX01 schrieb:


> Wie kommen all die Mitglieder und Gastkarteninhaber auf den KS? Wäre es nicht geschickt was aus Vereinsmitteln zu organisieren z.B. Shuttle



schreite mit gutem beispiel voran und lass dem verein eine großzügige spende zukommen, damit so etwas aus vereinsmittel bezahlt werden kann.


----------



## Kontragonist (26. Oktober 2011)

MAX01 schrieb:


> Mich interessiert was die ganzen XC-Fahrer machen sollen, wenn die 2m Regelung in Heidelberg durchgesetzt wird. Ich seh da mal ganz provokativ zwei Möglichkeiten. a) Sie werden Mitglied in HD-Freeride und fahren auch die DH hoch und runter, wie es auf den nicht legalen Strecken der Fall ist. b) Sie zeigen sich unbeeindruckt bis es eine Strafe gibt.



Nicht meine Baustelle, aber das Radwegenetz soll ja ausgebaut werden und auch ein paar Prozent Singletrail enthalten  hab ich gehört. Gibt es für diese Fraktion nicht auch einen Verein in oder um Heidelberg?



MAX01 schrieb:


> Und was machen die Freerider, die nicht im Verein sind? Ballern die dann sonntags zu zehnt an den Leuten auf den Forstwegen vorbei?



Das dürfte den wenigsten Erfüllung verschaffen. Ich hoffe ja, dass die meisten Mitglieder werden und so die Sache unterstützen.



MAX01 schrieb:


> Dann noch ne logistische Frage: Wie kommen all die Mitglieder und Gastkarteninhaber auf den KS? Wäre es nicht geschickt was aus Vereinsmitteln zu organisieren z.B. Shuttle oder mit Meyer/RNV zu reden wg. Radträger für den Bus? In anderen Ländern is es ja normal, dass ein Fahrradträger am Bus montiert ist, selbst wenn's nicht den Berg hoch geht.



Ich hab mir so einen Mechanismus an mein Sportgerät anbringen lassen, der mittels einer per Fußpedalen angetriebenen Kette das Hinterrad dreht 

Ernsthaft: Vereinsmittel sind gar nicht so sehr viele vorhanden. Laufende Kosten fressen die recht hungrig auf. Das wir da also z.B. jemanden einstellen, der einen Shuttlebus rauf- und runterfährt ist eher ausgeschlossen.

Aber es wird gemunkelt und getuschelt. Ich kann jetzt noch nix verraten, weil einfach noch nichts dabei rausgekommen ist und ich keine Gerüchte streuen will  aber es gibt da an interessanter Stelle Interessen und es werden Gespräche angestrebt  Man schaue erwartungsvoll aber geduldig in die Zukunft und warte ab


----------



## sic_ (26. Oktober 2011)

Gerade für die XCler gibts doch genug Vereine.
Mir fallen jetzt spontan schon 4 Stück um Weinheim ein..

Ein Ausbau des Mountainbike Streckennetzes halt ich für eine "gewollt und nicht gekonnt" aktion. Die ganze Sache hätte richtig Potential haben können. Allein der vordere Odenwald bietet wirklich gute Strecken für XC oder FR. Was jetzt dabei rauskam ist aber, dass sich viele Gemeinden als Zukunftsverweigerer sehen und generell gegen die Strecken waren.
Die Strecken die dann letztendlich ausgeschildert wurden, sind ungefähr so reizvoll wie 200km Autobahn. Da wird sich rein auf Waldautobahnen und langweilige Trails beschränkt. Ich finds eigentlich traurig das man da nicht bestehende Strecken ins Wegenetz integriert. Hirschkopf, Eichelberg usw..


----------



## RogerRobert (26. Oktober 2011)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> ...aber eigentlich kann die Strecke jeder Fahren, der schon mal ein MTB über einen einfachen Trail gescheucht hat, da man alle schwierigeren Stunts umfahren kann oder ein weniger schwieriges Hindernis daneben wählen kann.



Also an ein paar Stellen muss da noch ne bessere Umfahrung her für nächstes Jahr. Richtig anfängertauglich ist anders  Downhillanfänger vielleicht. Winter ist ja die richtige Jahreszeit zum bauen


----------



## guru39 (26. Oktober 2011)

MAX01 schrieb:


> Mich interessiert was die ganzen XC-Fahrer machen sollen, wenn die 2m Regelung in Heidelberg durchgesetzt wird



Wer bitte erzählt denn sowas? Und wer sollte das kontrollieren?

CC Fahrer können nach wie vor am Berg fahren und das machen was sie schon seit Jahren tun, illegal Trail´s fahren.

Ich persönlich fühle mich in Heidelberg als Radfahrer sehr wohl da die Akzeptanz der Wanderer/Tagesausflügler deutlich gestiegen ist.

Mach dir also bitte keinen Kopp.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (27. Oktober 2011)

..ich denke auch das die XC/CC-Fahrer an der 2-Meter-Regel schuld sind. Die bösen die!


----------



## freiraum (27. Oktober 2011)

Genau, nieder mit der CC-Fraktion 

Spaß bei Seite:
Wir stehen gerade vor einem Umbruch. Der Gentleman genießt schweigend und hilft wo er kann. 

Also locker am Ball bleiben und nicht rumlamentieren was hätte sein können wenn...


----------



## Kontragonist (27. Oktober 2011)

Be exellent to each other â and party on !!!


----------



## knut1105 (28. Oktober 2011)

freiraum schrieb:


> ....... gerade vor einem Umbruch. ......



wie, was - werden denn die politischen 2m nun auf die realen 30cm erweitert???  (size matters doch!!!)


----------



## freiraum (28. Oktober 2011)

Damit war die anstehende Legalisierung der ersten Stecke gemeint!


----------



## knut1105 (28. Oktober 2011)

^ achso ;-)

hab gedacht die legalisierung wär schon längst durch und sozusagen schon in trockenen tüchern. [die 2m regelung ist ja nicht in granit gemeiselt, da gibts luft nach oben wie nach unten. mir fällt jetzt momentan aber nur'n schlechtes beispiel ein, wo'se im südschwarzwald die 2m auf 3m erweitert haben.]


----------



## dooley...2010 (1. November 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich fühle mich in Heidelberg als Radfahrer sehr wohl da die Akzeptanz der Wanderer/Tagesausflügler deutlich gestiegen ist.
> 
> Mach dir also bitte keinen Kopp.



Kann ich nur bestätigen es gibt immer mehr Leute, die interessiert fragen... Allerdings auch einge Stinkstiefel die einen extrem unfreundlich anstressen aber damit kann man ja leben 

Wollte hier auchnoch bemerken, dass ich heute, aufgrund meiner schulterverletzung, seit langem (ca 2 Monaten) wieder das 1. mal aufm KS war und an der Strecke hat sich einiges verändert und ich finde sie immer spaßiger zu fahren


----------



## MAX01 (1. November 2011)

Nur mal so zur Akzeptanz der Leute: Standen heute an der Aussichtsplattform und haben an der Himmelsleiter auf die hinaufgehenden Leute gewartet, um dann unsere Bikes nach unten zu tragen, als uns direkt wieder Leute angemault haben. Und wohl gemerkt standen wir neben den Bikes ohne die geringste Intention die Treppe zu fahren. Es waren aber auch sehr aufgeschlossene Leute da, die sich nett mit uns unterhalten haben oder Fotos gemacht haben.


----------



## guru39 (1. November 2011)

MAX01 schrieb:


> Nur mal so zur Akzeptanz der Leute: Standen heute an der Aussichtsplattform und haben an der Himmelsleiter auf die hinaufgehenden Leute gewartet, um dann unsere Bikes nach unten zu tragen, als uns direkt wieder Leute angemault haben.



Die haben scheinbar gewusst das ihr nicht im Verein seid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (1. November 2011)

ha ha ... eigentor


----------



## guru39 (3. November 2011)

http://ww1.heidelberg.de/buergerinfo/to0040.asp?__ksinr=4313&toselect=47411

http://ww1.heidelberg.de/buergerinfo/to0040.asp?__ksinr=4313&toselect=47411


----------



## Guent (3. November 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> http://ww1.heidelberg.de/buergerinfo/to0040.asp?__ksinr=4313&toselect=47411
> 
> http://ww1.heidelberg.de/buergerinfo/to0040.asp?__ksinr=4313&toselect=47411




Am 8.11. ist dann hoffentlich Weihnachten...


----------



## freiraum (3. November 2011)

> Der Umweltausschuss und der Haupt- und Finanzausschuss empfehlen dem Gemeinderat, dem Abschluss des in Anlage 01 beigelegten Gestattungsvertrags mit dem Verein Heidelberg Freeride e.V. zuzustimmen. Mit diesem Vertrag wird dem Verein gestattet, auf dem dort genannten Waldgelände eine Freeride-Trainingsstrecke zu errichten und zu betreiben.



 

Quelle: Beschlussvorlage (PDF)


----------



## Quente (3. November 2011)

...so eine schei§§e 30,-- hat die bu..... von mir kassiert und ich wollte die strecke nur testen...


----------



## Osama (3. November 2011)

*JUHUU!!!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schocos (3. November 2011)

Ja Glückwunsch an den HD Freeride e.V. Da werde ich mich wohl mal wieder in der Wurzelpassage blicken lassen. Achtung am WE wird geblitzt


----------



## Festerfeast (3. November 2011)

Wie kann ich mich denn als Mitglied ausweisen wenn mal jemand nach fragt? Nur mein Wort zählt ja an sich nicht.


----------



## guru39 (3. November 2011)

Du bekommst bald ein I-Mehl in der die Mitglieder aufgefordert werden unZ ein (Pass) Foddo zu schicken, nein es muss nicht Biometrisch sein, 
dann bekommst du einen Ausweis der dich und alle anderen Mitglieder 10 kostet. Mit dem kannst du dich dann als Member outen


----------



## Flugrost (3. November 2011)

Ich denke ja schon seit langer Zeit über eine Mitgliedschaft nach... Wäre mein Forumsavatar statt Passbild auch genehm? Der is eh viel hübscher als ich in Natura...


----------



## Quente (3. November 2011)

...frisch gekämmt kannst ja mal linda fragen ob sie dich foddografünft...


----------



## guru39 (3. November 2011)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Ich denke ja schon seit langer Zeit über eine Mitgliedschaft nach... Wäre mein Forumsavatar statt Passbild auch genehm? Der is eh viel hübscher als ich in Natura...



Dein Avatar is eh besser als wie ein Bild von dich


----------



## Flugrost (3. November 2011)

Quente schrieb:


> ...frisch gekämmt kannst ja mal linda fragen ob sie dich foddografünft...


Hat sie schon - nur war da auch ein äußerst dicker, schwarzer Balken zu sehen...


guru39 schrieb:


> Dein Avatar is eh besser als wie ein Bild von dich



Irgendeine meiner 32 gespaltenen Persönlichkeiten sagte ebendies bereits so ich mich nicht irre. Trotzdem Danke fürs erinnern.


----------



## floom (4. November 2011)

Quente schrieb:


> ...so eine schei§§e 30,-- hat die bu..... von mir kassiert und ich wollte die strecke nur testen...



ernsthaft?! erzähl mal mehr.


----------



## Joshua60 (4. November 2011)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Ich denke ja schon seit langer Zeit über eine Mitgliedschaft nach... Wäre mein Forumsavatar statt Passbild auch genehm? Der is eh viel hübscher als ich in Natura...



Naechstes Jahr wird Familienmitgliedschaft beantragt, gerne auch mit Avatarbilder, die sehen dem Ratt auch aehnlicher als wie ich


----------



## rmfausi (9. November 2011)

Hi,
sehe ich das richtig? 10 Ja Stimmem, 0 Nein, 2 Enthaltungen?

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (9. November 2011)

ja das siehst du richtig.

http://www.heidelberg.de/servlet/PB...NG=Freeride%u0020Strecke%u0020K%u00f6nigstuhl


----------



## RogerRobert (9. November 2011)

Sehr schön. Damit ist die erste Hürde ja genommen


----------



## Dddakk (10. November 2011)

Heute auch in der RNZ:
http://rnz.de/z10/00_20111110071550_Den_quotFreeridernquot_eine_eigene_Abfahrt_.html


----------



## Guent (10. November 2011)

Dämlicher kann man nicht mehr berichten als die RNZ...


----------



## Kontragonist (10. November 2011)

HÃ¤? Den Pulitzer Preis gibtâs dafÃ¼r sicher nicht, aber was da steht ist doch inhaltlich weder *BLÃD*-mÃ¤Ãig subjektiv noch gelogen, oder doch?


----------



## HeavyBiker (10. November 2011)

... das beste ist der text unter dem bild  ... woher wollen die das wissen ?


----------



## Kontragonist (10. November 2011)

Oh, das hab ich überlesen  das könnte zwei oder drei "Sportkollegen" in ihrer Ehre kränken 

Aber immerhin haben sie ein einigermaßen passendes Foto gewählt. Besser als so ne Spandex-verpackte CC-Tuc lassen wir das, das hatten wir schon


----------



## Guent (10. November 2011)

Das fängt schon mit der Bildunterschrift an und hört damit auf das es so klingt wie wenn die Strecke auf Idee von den Forstkollegen gebaut wird...


----------



## Sera (10. November 2011)

Wo wird es denn die Gästetickets geben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (10. November 2011)

Ich wusste noch gar nicht, dass DH-ler keine MTBiker sind, und dass das Forstamt die glorreiche Idee einer legalen Strecke hatte!
Man lernt halt immer noch dazu - also lest alle fleißig die lokalen Zeitungen, dann habt ihr voll den Durchblick... 

Aber immerhin - die Strecke kommt und bleibt! (zumindest vorerst)


----------



## Kontragonist (10. November 2011)

Stimmt schon, der Text ist recht Laienhaft, aber die lokale Journallie kann ja kaum MTB-Vollprofi sein. Ich verstehe den Bericht auch eher so, dass die Strecke eine gemeinsame Idee von Stadt, Forst und Verein ist â was ja so nicht falsch ist. KÃ¶nnte mir vorstellen, dass es in der Form bei der BevÃ¶lkerung eher so ankommt:

"Ah schÃ¶n, die grenzen das Rumgehopse in ein kontrollierbares Gebiet ein"

Als so:

"Freeride-Verein bettelt um noch mehr Platz am Berg und kriegt ihn auch noch".

Regt mich jetzt nicht so auf


----------



## Dddakk (10. November 2011)

Ja, man kann eine süffisant negative Einstellung erkennen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Es gibt bei RNZ.de eine Kommentar-Funktion. Da sollte man aber höflich und sachlich bleiben. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Etwas Lob, etwas dezente Kritik ist nie verkehrt.


----------



## guru39 (10. November 2011)




----------



## guru39 (10. November 2011)

Sera schrieb:


> Wo wird es denn die Gästetickets geben?




Im Puff


----------



## Guent (10. November 2011)

Ich glaub der Herr "Münstermann" hat komische Hobbies...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sera (10. November 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> Im Puff



Die Gründe deinen Laden doch mal zu besuchen häufen sich. Ich seh schon...


----------



## HeavyBiker (10. November 2011)

ich glaub das ganze ist nur marketing und werbung damit noch mehr kaputte typen in den puff gehen... ich rieche verschwörung


----------



## donnersberger (10. November 2011)

@HeavyB: da gibt's schöne breite Lenker


----------



## Levty (10. November 2011)

Top, Jungs, top!


----------



## Osama (10. November 2011)

mal was anderes...

ich habe neulich einen bullizisten und eine bullitese gesehen die an einem (oder DEM) Parkplatz um die autos geschlichen sind
und anschliesend sind die in den wald in richtung der strecke marschierten.

Als ich dann gerade losfahren wollte (die strecke versteht sich)
quatschten die mich an als ich schon am rollen war, irgendwas von wegen 'Ausweis' und 'Mitglied'...
hab's dann aber lieber mal laufen lassen


----------



## DEMOnstrant (11. November 2011)

Die RNZ ist echt das größte Scheißblatt, fehlen nur noch Titten, dann is se auf Bildniveau. Wie auch immer, ich freu mich ein Loch in den Arsch, dass es eine schöne legale Strecke gibt, wenn ich zurück komm.


----------



## Kontragonist (11. November 2011)

DEMOnstrant schrieb:


> Die RNZ ist echt das größte Scheißblatt, fehlen nur noch Titten, dann is se auf Bildniveau. Wie auch immer, ich freu mich ein Loch in den Arsch, dass es eine schöne legale Strecke gibt, wenn ich zurück komm.



Jungejunge, die Kanadier scheinen kein guter Umgang für dich zu sein: was ist das für eine vulgäre Ausdrucksweise 

Nothing but foul language and toilet humor:


----------



## donnersberger (11. November 2011)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Jungejunge, die Kanadier scheinen kein guter Umgang für dich zu sein: was ist das für eine vulgäre Ausdrucksweise



iss de DEMOnstrant in Kanada? In Whistler?? Boarden oder Biken in Whistler???


----------



## DEMOnstrant (11. November 2011)

Ja gut, dass mach allerdings Sinn... aber recht hab ich ja wohl trotzem. Es sind einfach nur die Deutschkenntnisse die jeden Tag schwinden.


----------



## donnersberger (11. November 2011)

Hi Demo, wo bist'n Du in Kanada? Ich bin grad bissl am Planen für 2012


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DEMOnstrant (11. November 2011)

Squamish, das ist ideal, kann ich dir sagen. Man kommt morgens mit dem Bus nach Whistler und abends zurück, squamish hat ebenfalls saugeile trails (der 2-fache Masters Weltmeister Schaums March hat mal gesagt, es wäre der beste Ort zum Leben, als Mountainbiker) Und nach Vancouver ist auch nicht wirklich weit.


----------



## Kontragonist (11. November 2011)

STOP!







Dieser Thread soll geil machen auf Biken in *Heidelberg* und nicht zum Auswandern nach Kanada animieren


----------



## DEMOnstrant (11. November 2011)

...Aber Heidelbeg ist auch geil! Ende der Geschichte. Wenn sie nich gestorben sind dann biken sie noch heute


----------



## Kontragonist (11. November 2011)

Donât take it too serious, budday


----------



## donnersberger (11. November 2011)

kä problem, bin jo dieses Jahr erst nach Hoidälbärk ausgewandert


----------



## DEMOnstrant (11. November 2011)

Dos is Schääää


----------



## Dddakk (11. November 2011)

Heh!  Nuthole ist nicht Highedelbährg!


----------



## DEMOnstrant (12. November 2011)

Naja, gibt schlimmeres.


----------



## guru39 (18. November 2011)

Ab Montag den 21.11.2011 ist die Strecke ab dem Blockhausweg wegen Forstarbeiten auf unbestimmte Zeit gesperrt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (18. November 2011)

DEMOnstrant schrieb:


> Naja, gibt schlimmeres.


.


----------



## Festerfeast (18. November 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ab Montag den 21.11.2011 ist die Strecke ab dem Blockhausweg wegen Forstarbeiten auf unbestimmte Zeit gesperrt!



Der Blockhausweg selber ist aber noch befahrbar?


----------



## guru39 (18. November 2011)

ja.


----------



## guru39 (25. November 2011)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Sorry, aber könntet ihr das wirklich nicht in nem eigenen Thread ausdiskutieren?!



Danke für den Tipp 




guru39 schrieb:


> 1.) Das auf unserer Strecke nur Vereinsmitglieder fahren dürfen war nicht unsere Idee, sondern Bedingung der Stadt. Diese Entscheidung kann ich jetzt sehr gut nachvollziehen da es hier um
> versicherungstechnische Belange geht und die Stadt nicht dafür haftbar gemacht werden möchte wenn etwas passiert!
> 
> 2.) Ja das mit dem Streckenrückbau ist so richtig, hat aber auch einen Hintergrund den ich jetzt hier erörtern werde.
> ...


----------



## DEMOnstrant (26. November 2011)

Punkt?


----------



## Stefan3500 (9. Dezember 2011)

ich würde mir eure Strecke gerne anschauen (morgen z.B )

Gibt es dazu eine Möglichkeit?

Ein Vereinsmitglied könnte Sie mir ja zeigen

Das wäre suuuuuper


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (9. Dezember 2011)

Wenn morgen das Wetter passen sollte fahren wir. Du kannst gerne um 13:00 Uhr zu mir in den Puff kommen, oder 13:30-14:00 Uhr an der Shell Tanke in der Weststadt auf uns warten. Ich kann halt nicht genau sagen wann meine Scheffs mich raus lassen


----------



## Stefan3500 (10. Dezember 2011)

Danke Guru für das Angebot, hört sich klasse an.
Das einzige was doof ist: Wenn wir dann wohl erst nach 14Uhr an der Strecke sind (und auch hochschieben müssen), lohnt sich das überhaupt noch. Ich meine um 16Uhr ist Kuhnacht im Wald und die erste Fahrt dient ja eher zur Streckenbesichtigung. 

Ich fahre halt 1:30 bis Heidelberg

Aber ich komme vielleicht trotzdem

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## guru39 (16. Dezember 2011)

Die Strecke wurde gestern genehmigt


----------



## Kontragonist (16. Dezember 2011)

*Affentittengeil !!!
*






*Und damit rückst du erst heute raus ?!?*


----------



## guru39 (16. Dezember 2011)

habs selbst erst erfahren.


----------



## Guent (16. Dezember 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jShm7Zmv0nA"]Otto Waalkes - Wir Haben Grund Zum Feiern (Saufen)      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## RogerRobert (16. Dezember 2011)

Sehr gut, das ist ja glatt ein Grund zu feiern  Gibts jetzt ein Barbecue an der Strecke?


----------



## Levty (16. Dezember 2011)

Barbecue an der Strecke!

Glückwunsch, Mädels!


----------



## HeavyBiker (16. Dezember 2011)

extremst coole sache, glühstrumpf


----------



## donnersberger (16. Dezember 2011)

YEAH 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 gürü for president


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (16. Dezember 2011)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> *Affentittengeil !!!
> **Und damit rückst du erst heute raus ?!?*



Das hab ich ja schon lange nicht mehr gehört! Back to the 80's/90's... 

Mucho Gratulacion auch von el Zimbo!


----------



## rmfausi (16. Dezember 2011)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an alle Beteiligten für die ganze Arbeit über die langen Jahre.



Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Osama (16. Dezember 2011)

war ja fast nicht anders zu erwarten...


----------



## HeavyBiker (16. Dezember 2011)

also wenn ihr im winter auch schnee räumt auf dem track bin ich gleich im puff und unterschreib


----------



## Kontragonist (16. Dezember 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Das hab ich ja schon lange nicht mehr gehört! Back to the 80's/90's...



Ich bin von da(mals)  hab ich son breiten Dialekt


----------



## ChrisXross85 (16. Dezember 2011)

Sau geil, endlich wurde es geschafft


----------



## matiosch (17. Dezember 2011)

Ich mach es kurz: Respekt das Ihr das auf die Beine gestellt habt!  Manchmal lohnt sich Engagement doch noch!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (17. Dezember 2011)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch !

Dem Gründer und Macher des HD-Freeride  und der Strecke am Königsstuhl werden wir wohl Alle jeden Tag von nun an  die Füße küssen müßen......was sage ich, Alle die den DH-Sport ausüben.
Diese Genehmigung ist einzigartig und wird hoffentlich viele Nachahmer finden.

Somit und in diesem Sinne, vielen Dank Rainer

Gruß Gerdi


----------



## guru39 (17. Dezember 2011)

Danke Gerd 

Die Füsse von irgendwen müssen aber bestimmt nicht geküsst werden 

Ich bin einfach nur happy das sich da mal was bewegt und dabei helfen konnte.

Gruß Roiner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freiraum (18. Dezember 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DV4N4NP_AgQ"]sven vÃ¤th guuude launne @ TDK Timewarp 2006      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Osama (18. Dezember 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PFGf_y4JyOA"]Joseph Beuys  -  Ja Ja Ja Ne Ne Ne Excerpt      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## DEMOnstrant (18. Dezember 2011)

Es gibt einen Gott, danke Jebus 
Vielen, vielen Dank von mir an euch, die sich schon so lange fuer die Strecke einsaetzen, ihr seid die besten


----------



## BejayMTB (18. Dezember 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kdTRwnZgvKg"]J.B.O. Ein Fest      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## schocos (20. Dezember 2011)

Die Strecke wurde gestern genehmigt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Glückwunsch!! Ist damit die Probezeit von einem Jahr bereits ausgesetzt ?


----------



## guru39 (20. Dezember 2011)

schocos schrieb:


> Glückwunsch!! Ist damit die Probezeit von einem Jahr bereits ausgesetzt ?



Danke! Nein die Probezeit beginnt erst ab Januar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (21. Dezember 2011)

http://www.heidelberg.de/servlet/PB/menu/1219261/index.html


----------



## der unfassbare (21. Dezember 2011)

< polemik! >
soo: mir dessen bewusst, dass jetzt alle hier, trunken eines vordergründigen sieges, voll der heldenverehrung und mitten in der denkmalsplanung, jetzt gleich: "kreuziget ihn!" schreien werden, mal ein paar worte über (etwas mehr als) wermutstropfen: schon bevor die strecke genehmigt war und nun auch stehenden fußes danach werden die (in den augen eines - hm, sagen wir mal enduro-fahrers - fahre also genau so gerne zackig hoch wie heftig runter...) flowigeren, heftig-durchsetzt-aber-halt-nicht-ausschließlich-hardcore-strecken konsequent platt gemacht. heut morgen hat mir der anblick der gaisberg-strecke (noch nicht alles, steht aber zu erwarten, dass der rest folgt) schon mal die tränen in die augen getrieben. als - wie oben erwähnt - kein ausschließlich-freeride-fahrer und dem vereinsgemeiere grundsätzlich abhold (wobei sich der verein, wenns denn dann tatsächlich nur um die nutzung von EINER strecke geht ja eh' keine option ist...) wird es im heidelberger wald wohl ziemlich traurig werden, da die stadt ja wohl ihren gedankengang sehr eindeutig postuliert hat: 

"Dem Landeswaldgesetz nach ist Fahrradfahren nur auf Waldwegen von über zwei Metern Breite gestattet. In den vergangenen Jahren sind dennoch insbesondere Mountainbiker und Downhillfahrer vermehrt auf schmaleren Wegen und in Waldbeständen unterwegs. Dies führte vermehrt zu unerlaubtem Fahren, wilden Streckenbauten im Wald und immer wieder zu gefährlichen Situationen beim Zusammentreffen mit Wanderern." - das stimmt wohl, und NOCH NIE hats mountain-biken in heidelberg mehr spaß gemacht als im vergangenen jahr - und das zugunsten NUR EINER (zwar, wenn ich adrenalin brauche, bisweilen sehr lustigen) - dann aber legalen - strecke aber: wie toll ist DAS DENN: KS hoch und entweder forst - oder (verbotenerweise) wanderwege runter oder als mitglied eine alternativen kaninchenzüchtervereins IMMER DIE SELBE STRECKE???

für mich hat sich das ganze schon im vorfeld immer ein bisserl nach "seele verkaufen" angehört, aber dass ES so schnell und entschieden zurückschlägt, hat mich schon ein wenig geschockt...
< /polemik >

vielleicht ein wenig ungerecht, aber das machen die tränen in den augen...
der_U!

...und jetzt: feuer frei!!


----------



## sic_ (21. Dezember 2011)

Die 2m Regel wurde/wird doch praktisch von jedem Mountainbiker im Wald ignoriert oder seit wann sind die Trails um HD legal?

Klar werden Strecken zurückgebaut, das ist aber nicht auf HD-Freeride zurückzuführen! Wo ist aber das problem die Strecken einfach wieder zu restaurieren?

Früher hats euch nicht gejuckt und jetzt plötzlich auf Anstandswauau machen. 
Letztendlich ändert sich doch eh nix.
Wer Trails schreddern will, fährt weiterhin auf den vorhanden & pflegt die ein bisschen...


Btw.
Die Strecken am Weißen Stein und teile in Weinheim sind zurückgebaut/zerstört worden. Und da hat HD-FR bestimmt nix mit zu tun.
Das läuft einfach bei den Waldarbeiten parallel nebenbei mit.


----------



## Speedbullit (21. Dezember 2011)

wie bereits zuvor geschrieben wurde, wurden die illegalen strecken auf grund der verhandlungen nicht zurückgebaut. der fahrspass der vergangen jahre ist daher auch auf die bemühungen des vereins zurückzuführen, da ansonsten breits seit jahren die trails unfahrbahr gemacht worden wären.

Und was hindert den unfassbaren daran sich jetzt einen eigen spaten in die hand zu nehmen und irgendwo im wald für sich alleine einen trail anzulegen. vielleicht hast du glück und der trail wird nicht entdeckt, so dass du auch in den kommenden jahren noch viel spass haben wirst.

auch bleibt erst einmal abzuwarten was denn überhaupt vom forst zurückgebaut wird. nur weil ein trail, der zugegebenermaßen äußerts adrett war, rekultiviert wurde, bedeutet dies noch lange nicht, dass sämtlich trails zerstört werden.


----------



## sic_ (21. Dezember 2011)

Selbst Trails restaurieren/anlegen/pflegen macht Arbeit 
Ich glaub nicht, dass das Forstamt jetzt jeden auch nur erdenklichen Trail am Königstuhl und Gaisberg zurückbaut. Wohl eher werden ein paar Trails mit der Gefahr einer Begegnung mit Wanderern dicht gemacht und fertig.
Ansonsten Spaten in den Rucksack und Feuer Frei! 


Um dem ganzen gejammere zuvorzukommen, die Strecke ist auch mit 120mm Hardtails fahrbar..
Es braucht kein 180/200 Freerider um da runterzukommen.


----------



## Kontragonist (21. Dezember 2011)

der unfassbare schrieb:


> < polemik! >



Ich kann dich gut verstehen  zumindest inhaltlich  den ersten Absatz mit all den Nebensätzen, Klammern und Bindestrich-Wort-Güterzügen konnte ich nur mit Kreuterbitter verdauen 

Am Gaisberg hab ich mit dem MTB angefangen und die Strecke immer geliebt. Ich fahr besser nicht dort vorbei, sonst fang ich auch an zu flennen. Dass die Strecke schon jetzt eingeebnet wurde schockiert mich ehrlich gesagt auch ein bisschen  ich hätte ihr gern im Frühjahr noch mal nen Abschiedskuss aufgedrückt. Immerhin feier ich dort seit Jahren den Beginn der Flugsaison. Allerdings war der Spot auch sehr modelliert. Ich glaube, die HD-FR-Strecke bietet da einen passablen Ersatz.

Was die Auswahl an Trails angeht: ich sehe da optimistisch in die Zukunft! Der Umgang der Stadt mit dem "alternativen Kleintierzüchterverein" zeigt ja, dass man sich der MTB-Szene öffnet. Wer weiß, was man da noch ewrreichen kann  entsprechendes Engagement vorausgesetzt. Die DH-Fraktion hat durch beharrliches Betteln eine Strecke bekommen. Wenn sich genügend Enduristen zusammentun, gibts vielleicht irgendwann ein ansprechendes Trail-Netz. Ich unterschreibe jede Petition und würde sogar in einem zweiten Verein maiern 

Alles wird gut


----------



## sic_ (21. Dezember 2011)

Au ja, HD-Enduro.

Fehlt noch HD-CrossCountry und HD-Rennrad


----------



## HeavyBiker (21. Dezember 2011)

HDXC mach ich dann... dort gibts die schmalen trails nur bergauf und runter über forstwege


----------



## Kontragonist (21. Dezember 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> () und runter über forstwege



Aber schön schieben, nicht die Spaziergänger umlatzen


----------



## HeavyBiker (21. Dezember 2011)

alternativ geht für XC auch die linie 39 ... wenn die typen mit ritterrüstung aus steigen steigen die XC´ler einfach ein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kontragonist (21. Dezember 2011)

Darüber können wir verhandeln


----------



## sic_ (21. Dezember 2011)

lass das mal machen 

Mit den XC Feilen hochfahren, mit der 39 zum Bismarkplatz und wieder hoch 

Für den Spaß würd ich das XC Radl sogar wieder herrichten


----------



## HeavyBiker (21. Dezember 2011)

sic_ schrieb:


> lass das mal machen
> 
> Mit den XC Feilen hochfahren, mit der 39 zum Bismarkplatz und wieder hoch
> 
> Für den Spaß würd ich das XC Radl sogar wieder herrichten



bin dabei , du nennst ort und zeit 

...achja, angemessene kleidung ist 100% pflicht





nur noch was für die arme dazu


----------



## Dddakk (22. Dezember 2011)

..mit den Armen bringst du auch den Fahrer der 39 zum schweigen!


----------



## HeavyBiker (22. Dezember 2011)

ha ha


----------



## Kontragonist (22. Dezember 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> bin dabei , du nennst ort und zeit
> 
> ...achja, angemessene kleidung ist 100% pflicht



Das wär den Gag schon mal wert  ich hab fürs neue Jahr ein Hardtail auf dem Budget-Plan, damit schaff ich das vielleicht sogar zweimal rauf 

Wenn ihr das hier oder im Freeride Hardtail Treffen verabredet, schalt ich mich ggf. wieder dazu


----------



## HeavyBiker (22. Dezember 2011)

klaro ... irgendwo wirds bestimmt stehen  ... und das wird dann auch dokumentiert für die nachwelt


----------



## BejayMTB (22. Dezember 2011)

Das klingt irgendwie witzig....erinnert mich an die Extrem-Uphiller aus dem Foto Thread...


----------



## HeavyBiker (22. Dezember 2011)

lustig wäre auch mal so ne art staffel lauf race... ein team sind ein uphiller und ein downhiller... übergabe des "stocks" ist oben und wer gewinnt bekommt ein mc menu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (22. Dezember 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> ...wer gewinnt bekommt ein mc menu


Soll ein Gewinn nicht motivieren?


----------



## HeavyBiker (22. Dezember 2011)

dann halt n ..... von mir   ... schlag du mal nen motivator vor


----------



## Tobsn (22. Dezember 2011)

sic_ schrieb:


> ....Mit den XC Feilen hochfahren, mit der 39 zum Bismarkplatz und wieder hoch ..



Da finden sich doch sicher ein paar DH'ler, die für Euch das Auto hoch fahren. 
Und das sicher auch ein paar Mal hintereinander. 
Wenn ihr lieb fragt bekommt ihr sogar deren Bus.


----------



## sic_ (22. Dezember 2011)

Car Sharing aufm KS.

Wär ne geile Geschäftsidee 

Theoretisch müsste sich doch sogar schon n extra Shuttleservice rentieren. Ganz nebenbei kriegt man so sogar einige Schwarzfahrer


----------



## Levty (22. Dezember 2011)

tobsn schrieb:


> da finden sich doch sicher ein paar dh'ler, die für euch das auto hoch fahren.
> Und das sicher auch ein paar mal hintereinander.
> Wenn ihr lieb fragt bekommt ihr sogar deren bus.


1.


----------



## guru39 (24. Dezember 2011)

der unfassbare schrieb:


> < polemik! >
> soo: mir dessen bewusst, dass jetzt alle hier, trunken eines vordergründigen sieges, voll der heldenverehrung und mitten in der denkmalsplanung, jetzt gleich: "kreuziget ihn!" schreien werden, mal ein paar worte über (etwas mehr als) wermutstropfen: schon bevor die strecke genehmigt war und nun auch stehenden fußes danach werden die (in den augen eines - hm, sagen wir mal enduro-fahrers - fahre also genau so gerne zackig hoch wie heftig runter...) flowigeren, heftig-durchsetzt-aber-halt-nicht-ausschließlich-hardcore-strecken konsequent platt gemacht. heut morgen hat mir der anblick der gaisberg-strecke (noch nicht alles, steht aber zu erwarten, dass der rest folgt) schon mal die tränen in die augen getrieben. als - wie oben erwähnt - kein ausschließlich-freeride-fahrer und dem vereinsgemeiere grundsätzlich abhold (wobei sich der verein, wenns denn dann tatsächlich nur um die nutzung von EINER strecke geht ja eh' keine option ist...) wird es im heidelberger wald wohl ziemlich traurig werden, da die stadt ja wohl ihren gedankengang sehr eindeutig postuliert hat:
> 
> "Dem Landeswaldgesetz nach ist Fahrradfahren nur auf Waldwegen von über zwei Metern Breite gestattet. In den vergangenen Jahren sind dennoch insbesondere Mountainbiker und Downhillfahrer vermehrt auf schmaleren Wegen und in Waldbeständen unterwegs. Dies führte vermehrt zu unerlaubtem Fahren, wilden Streckenbauten im Wald und immer wieder zu gefährlichen Situationen beim Zusammentreffen mit Wanderern." - das stimmt wohl, und NOCH NIE hats mountain-biken in heidelberg mehr spaß gemacht als im vergangenen jahr - und das zugunsten NUR EINER (zwar, wenn ich adrenalin brauche, bisweilen sehr lustigen) - dann aber legalen - strecke aber: wie toll ist DAS DENN: KS hoch und entweder forst - oder (verbotenerweise) wanderwege runter oder als mitglied eine alternativen kaninchenzüchtervereins IMMER DIE SELBE STRECKE???
> ...



Dir auch ne Schöne Weihnacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 221402 (1. Januar 2012)

Hab ich das jetzt richtig mitgekricht,die Gästekarten gibts in der Wurzelpassage?


----------



## guru39 (1. Januar 2012)

Das steht noch nicht zu 100% fest, vielleicht gibt es auch eine online Lösung.


----------



## DEMOnstrant (2. Januar 2012)

Was soll ich eigentlich machen, wenn ich den Mitgliedsausweis noch nich brauche. Hab naemlich diese email da gekroegt... Einfach warten bis zum naechsten Jahr?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (15. Januar 2012)




----------



## roischiffer (15. Januar 2012)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


>



Erkennungsfaktor is ja   aber is das nich ein bißchen unhandlich als Gästekarte ... und der cw-Wert erst


----------



## DEMOnstrant (16. Januar 2012)

Gut aussehn tut das Teil aber.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (16. Januar 2012)

roischiffer schrieb:


> Erkennungsfaktor is ja  aber is das nich ein bißchen unhandlich als Gästekarte ... und der cw-Wert erst


 

...wird es als miniaturversion für/mit/auf den helm geben !


----------



## Deleted 130247 (16. Januar 2012)

DEMOnstrant schrieb:


> Gut aussehn tut das Teil aber.


 

alles,wirklich alles auf dem hd-freeride steht sieht gut aus......

........warte mal........iwo hab´ ich noch was wo hd-freeride draufsteht........
...........


----------



## Deleted 130247 (16. Januar 2012)

isch hab´s gfunne, do isses.........


----------



## DEMOnstrant (17. Januar 2012)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> isch hab´s gfunne, do isses.........


Gefaellt, besonders das Shirt find ich gut! Finds auch zuemlich schlau, dass man die Hose so wegdingsen kann mit Reissverschluss. 
Ach ja, du solltest echt als Model arbeiten, machst das super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankowitsch (17. Januar 2012)

Servus zusammen!
Ich hab das mal ne Frage: Aufgrund meines Studiums bin ich ab April in Mannheim unterwegs und hätte mal derbe Bock auf Freeride in HD. Da ist ja nur immer der Versicherungsschutz bei solchen Strecken und eine Mitgliedschaft für 3 Monate (länger bin ich leider nicht da...) macht so ziemlich wenig sinn. Ich würde mich über ein Statement euerseits freuen, ob man den trotzdem das Ganze irgendwie regeln kann/könnte 

Beste Grüße aus Niedersachsen.


----------



## guru39 (17. Januar 2012)

Hallo frankowitsch,

sehr gerne würden wir dich als Mitglied begrüßen dürfen.
Was hälst du davon, wenn du dir auf unserer Homepage ein Mitgliedsantrag herunterlädst, ausfüllst und den Hinweis notierst, dass du nur bis Juni Mitglied sein möchtest. Wir würden dann für das 1. HJ nur 25,00 EUR einziehen.

Herzliche Grüße

i.A. Rainer Ensins (Kassenwart)


----------



## frankowitsch (17. Januar 2012)

Klingt nach einem guten und fairen Weg  Ich werde das Ende März dann mal alles in die Wege leiten, wenn ich weiß, wie ich mein Bike in den Süden bekommen 

Danke erstmal


----------



## Levty (28. Januar 2012)

Danke Jungs, unglaublich geil war's!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (28. Januar 2012)

...........was habe ich den jetzt schon wieder verpaßt........?


----------



## RogerRobert (28. Januar 2012)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> ...........was habe ich den jetzt schon wieder verpaßt........?



Shuttle-Äääktschn 

Jop, schön wars!!!


----------



## guru39 (28. Januar 2012)

RogerRobert schrieb:


> Shuttle-Äääktschn
> 
> Jop, schön wars!!!



könntet ihr mich mal mitnehmen wenn ihr das macht?


----------



## RogerRobert (29. Januar 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> könntet ihr mich mal mitnehmen wenn ihr das macht?



Können wir bestimmt mal machen. Kommt nur leider viel zu selten vor. Aber ich suche schon nach einem Bus zum Eigengebrauch


----------



## guru39 (29. Januar 2012)

Ich hab da ne Idee  

Es gibt da einen Fahrradladen in Heidelberg der massiv gegen uns arbeitet. Seine Kunden möchten aber auch auf die Strecke und nicht "zwangsvermitgliedschaftet"  werden! Nun sollen diese Leute eine Jahresgastkarte erhalten die dann 100 im Jahr kostet.

Meine letzte Info zu dem Thema war das da ca. 50 Personen Interesse dran hätten, würde bedeuten unser Verein hat 5000 über und von diesem Geld könnte man ja einen gebrauchten Transporter kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (29. Januar 2012)

gibts unter den HD freeridern eigentlich auch hinten HART fahrer? ... wenn ja könnt ja mal hier rein schauen 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=556543


----------



## Deleted 130247 (29. Januar 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ich hab da ne Idee
> 
> Es gibt da einen Fahrradladen in Heidelberg der massiv gegen uns arbeitet. Seine Kunden mÃ¶chten aber auch auf die Strecke und nicht "zwangsvermitgliedschaftet"  werden! Nun sollen diese Leute eine Jahresgastkarte erhalten die dann 100â¬ im Jahr kostet.
> 
> Meine letzte Info zu dem Thema war das da ca. 50 Personen Interesse dran hÃ¤tten, wÃ¼rde bedeuten unser Verein hat 5000â¬ Ã¼ber und von diesem Geld kÃ¶nnte man ja einen gebrauchten Transporter kaufen.


 

Wer hat da etwas gegen die Vereinsmitgliedschaft, der Radladen oder deren Kunden ?

Zu viele Ausnahmegenehmigungen find ich kontraproduktiv.........iwan mÃ¶chte die Oma eines 
Enkels eine Genehmigung zur Streckenbegehung haben um ihm beim Fahren zuzuschauen.


----------



## guru39 (29. Januar 2012)

geb mir mal deine I-mehl Adresse kleine warzige Kröte.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (29. Januar 2012)

.............der Scheff...........


----------



## Kontragonist (29. Januar 2012)

Just two cents of mine:

Mitglieder des HD-Freeride e.V. werden *NICHT* in der Wahl ihrer HÃ¤ndler limitiert! Sie kÃ¶nnen weiterhin Kaffee trinken, kaufen, mieten, reparieren lassen, online bestellen etc. wo immer sie wollen.

Mitglieder mÃ¼ssen auch kein Gang-Tattoo stechen lassen oder einen bestimmten Dresscode einhalten â und wenn jemand austreten will, muss niemand einen Messerkampf gegen den stÃ¤rksten gewinnen 

DafÃ¼r *dÃ¼rfen* Mitglieder ihre Ideen einbringen und bei BeschlÃ¼ssen mit abstimmen (muss aber nicht sein).

Nur mal laut gedacht â¦

Peace!


----------



## guru39 (29. Januar 2012)

ey... denk das nicht so laut Kontra, sonst können wir uns den Bus nicht leisten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freiraum (29. Januar 2012)

Das mit dem Gang-Tattoo find ich gar nicht so schlecht =;o)


----------



## Deleted 130247 (29. Januar 2012)

.....jo, Uniform haben wir auch schon.......


----------



## Kontragonist (29. Januar 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> ey... denk das nicht so laut Kontra, sonst können wir uns den Bus nicht leisten



Glaub mir, nach meiner Asthma-Diagnose will niemand so sehr einen Bus wie ich 



freiraum schrieb:


> Das mit dem Gang-Tattoo find ich gar nicht so schlecht =;o)



Alles kann, nichts muss 



schildkroete58 schrieb:


> .....jo, Uniform haben wir auch schon.......



siehe "Gang-Tattoo"


----------



## sic_ (29. Januar 2012)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Mitglieder müssen auch kein Gang-Tattoo stechen lassen oder einen bestimmten Dresscode einhalten  und wenn jemand austreten will, muss niemand einen Messerkampf gegen den stärksten gewinnen



Also hab ich jetzt die Stahlkuppel völlig für umsonst gebaut?
Hab mich so auf "_Zwei Mann gehn rein, ein Mann geht raus" gefreut..

_Erwischte Schwarzfahrer hätten dann die Wahl zwischen Stahlkuppel und Schicksalsrad mit den möglichkeiten: Lebenslange Haft, Amputation , Arbeit in der Streckenpflege, Tod, Noch einmal drehen, Zwangsarbeit, Freispruch und Exil


----------



## mcgable (29. Januar 2012)

Kontragonist schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> Mitglieder müssen auch kein Gang-Tattoo stechen lassen[...]


... mist, hät ich des gewüsst - wo kann man sich günstig Tatoos wieder entfernen lassen?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (29. Januar 2012)

Ich schabe es Dir aus wenn Du möchtest.......


----------



## Levty (30. Januar 2012)

mcgable schrieb:


> ... mist, hät ich des gewüsst - wo kann man sich günstig Tatoos wieder entfernen lassen?


Hier. Bin in der Unfallchirurgie zugange.


----------



## Deleted 221402 (10. Februar 2012)

Ist es eigentlich möglich sich das ganze erst mal anzuschauen ohne gleich in den Verein
einzutreten?Mit den Gästekarten scheint ja noch nich durch zu sein.


----------



## freiraum (10. Februar 2012)

Gugge derfschde, abba nix ofasse, gell!!  

Mal im ernst:
Fahr hoch und schau dir das an. Du kannst auch bestimmt mal mit dem Guru hochfahren. Mittwochs und Samstags ist er oft oben. Frag ihn einfach mal.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (10. Februar 2012)

Net das des jetzert überhand nimmt.......


ach ja, servus ****d*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freiraum (10. Februar 2012)

Hej ***d,
ich drück dich =;o)


----------



## Deleted 221402 (11. Februar 2012)

> Gugge derfschde, abba nix ofasse, gell!!


Logisch!!Werd mir mühe geben.Net das was kaputt geht.

Wenns klappt fahr ich dann nächste Woche mal hin.Und schau mich mal
um.


----------



## donnersberger (18. Februar 2012)

Heute auf der IBC T i t e l s e i t e


----------



## tfdelacruz (20. Februar 2012)

Durch Semesterferien würde ich gerne bald eine Runde fahren gehen. Gibt es schon eine Gästekarte und wenn ja, woher bekomm ich sie?
LG


----------



## Kontragonist (20. Februar 2012)

Tages- und Jahresgastkarten befinden sich in diesem Augenblick zwischen den MÃ¼hlsteinen der BÃ¼rokratie und werden hoffentlich in den kommenden Wochen zur VerfÃ¼gung stehen.

In jedem Fall werden die Gastkarten unter anderem an dieser Stelle beworben werden â so stay tuned


----------



## tfdelacruz (20. Februar 2012)

:-(


----------



## LoffelderBuh (24. Februar 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ich hab da ne Idee
> 
> Es gibt da einen Fahrradladen in Heidelberg der massiv gegen uns arbeitet. Seine Kunden möchten aber auch auf die Strecke und nicht "zwangsvermitgliedschaftet"  werden! Nun sollen diese Leute eine Jahresgastkarte erhalten die dann 100 im Jahr kostet.
> 
> Meine letzte Info zu dem Thema war das da ca. 50 Personen Interesse dran hätten, würde bedeuten unser Verein hat 5000 über und von diesem Geld könnte man ja einen gebrauchten Transporter kaufen.


 darf man fragen welcher laden das ist?? 
quadrad?!


----------



## Osama (24. Februar 2012)

zu 1: ja
zu 2: nein


----------



## Kontragonist (24. Februar 2012)

SiK schrieb:


> Mich würde interessieren, welcher Händler da negative Äußerungen gemacht hat? ()





guru39 schrieb:


> Das wirst du von mir nicht erfahren, ist nicht meine Art
> 
> Wir sollten dieses Thema jetzt auch vergessen und uns lieber darüber freuen das dass mit der/den Strecke/n (Freiburg und HD) geklappt hat



Würde empfehlen, dieses Thema aufs persönliche Gespräch zu begrenzen  Wir wollen doch in der Öffentlichkeit des Internets niemandem unauslöschlich an den Karren fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freiraum (24. Februar 2012)

So ist es!


----------



## rmfausi (3. März 2012)

Wieder einmal ein Bericht über HD-Freeride und die Strecke. Wenn ich Zeit habe fahre ich die über mehrere Kilometer lange Strecke am Königsstuhl auch mal. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## guru39 (3. März 2012)

Da solltest du aber ein Zelt mitnehmen, das schafft man nicht an einem Tag


----------



## DerandereJan (4. März 2012)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Bericht



Soso...die Bergbahnstation Molkenkur.....


----------



## TheDon (5. März 2012)

Gestern (Sonntag) hab ich einen HSB Bus mit schätzungsweise 8-10 DH-fahrern gesehn. Hinter der Windschutzscheibe war ein Zettel mit der Aufschrift "Fahrräder Königstuhl".

Ist das neu? 

Ich wollte letztens unter der Woche mal mit dem Bus hoch, aber der Fahrer hat das abgelehnt. Dabei war noch genug Platz im Bus 

Wann ist denn der "Fahrräder Königstuhl Bus" immer unterwegs?


----------



## Kontragonist (5. März 2012)

Hi, hab den Bus auch am Samstag gesehen und den Fahrer mal ausgefragt. Alle Details kannte der auch nicht, sagte aber, dass die Sonderfahrt nur zu Testzwecken an diesem Wochenende organisiert war. Auf eine fest eingerichtete Linie wÃ¼rde ich in der nÃ¤chsten Zeit nicht setzen â¦


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .floe. (5. März 2012)

Dafür ist es wahrscheinlich noch zu früh...aber interessant, dass sich da jemand schon Gedanken macht. Muss ja ne Initiative der Stadt gewesen sein!?!


----------



## freiraum (5. März 2012)

Am Sonntag konnte ich von dem Busfahrer der Bike-Linie erfahren, dass der Bus wohl noch zu Testzwecken fährt, immer Samstags und Sonntags, aber wie lange der noch fährt konnte er mir nicht sagen. Der Bus fährt zeitgleich mit der Linie 39 am Bismakplatz ab, hält jedoch nicht an allen Haltestellen, überholt die Linie 39 also und ist somit ca 10 Minuten früher oben. Fahrkartenpreis sind die gleichen wie die der 39 bzw. RNV. Räder kosten nix extra und das Rhein-Neckar Ticket geht auch.


----------



## Kontragonist (5. März 2012)

.floe. schrieb:


> Muss ja ne Initiative der Stadt gewesen sein!?!



Die Strecke "39" wird meines Wissen von einem privaten Busunternehmen (ich glaube im Auftrag der RNV) bedient. Ich weiß nicht, in wie weit die da ihr eigenes Süppchen kochen


----------



## sic_ (5. März 2012)

Es war doch schon öfters im Gespräch eine Lösung für die Radfahrer zu finden. Die RNV wollte aber keine Hänger am Bismarkplatz.
Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass ein Bus rentabel sein soll, wenn nur 8-10 Personen mitfahren.


----------



## HeavyBiker (5. März 2012)

also der fahrer den  wir sonntag ausfragten sagte das sehr viele biker den sonder bus genutzt hätten...


----------



## guru39 (5. März 2012)

sic_ schrieb:


> .....
> Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass ein Bus rentabel sein soll, wenn nur 8-10 Personen mitfahren.



 die dann noch ein Maxx Ticket haben.


----------



## Quente (5. März 2012)

gilt da auch der seniorenpass ????


----------



## sic_ (5. März 2012)

Achtung eigene Meinung:

Auch wenn so ein Shuttlebus im ersten Moment klingt ja so ein Shuttle richtig toll aber damit setzt man vielleicht ein völlig falsches Zeichen.
Das ist es doch wie uns die normale Bevölkerung sieht..
Ein Haufen verrückter Radfahrer die per Auto auf den Berg fahren um dann auf illegalen Wegen wieder runterzurasen. Mit dem Bus hat man jetzt genau das erreicht und ganz nebenbei steigt die Schwarzfahrerquote wohl erheblich.
Dieses "ich will nur mal testen" hat sich ja erfolgreich eingebürgert und durchgesetzt. 

Ich hab nichts gegen kleine Shuttlegruppen, nur gegen ein großes Shuttle das ausgiebig von irgendwelchen Halbstarken genutzt wird, die meinen sie sind der King im Wald.
Davon hab ich leider die letzten Wochenenden zuviele auf dem KS & Co. gesehen..


----------



## freiraum (5. März 2012)

Deine eigene Meinung ist aber ne ganz schön schräge


----------



## guru39 (5. März 2012)

Ich bin ähnlicher Meinung wie sic, bin ich jetzt auch schräg?

Das kann ich dir aber mal bei Gelegenheit erklären.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freiraum (5. März 2012)

Auch so überwiegend schräg, dass man das Gefühl vermittelt bekommt, man wäre einer der halbstarken Deppen im Wald? Im großen und ganzen meinte ich damit die Wortwahl und nicht den Inhalt, der da irgendwo hinter den schon ein bisschen diskriminierenden Worten versteckt liegt.


----------



## guru39 (5. März 2012)

sic_ schrieb:


> Ich hab nichts gegen kleine Shuttlegruppen, nur gegen ein großes Shuttle das ausgiebig von irgendwelchen Halbstarken genutzt wird, die meinen sie sind der King im Wald.
> Davon hab ich leider die letzten Wochenenden zuviele auf dem KS & Co. gesehen..




Ich fühle mich da nicht angesprochen, du etwa? 

Den Rest fand ich sachlich.


----------



## freiraum (5. März 2012)

Sachlich hin oder her, den Text find ich schräg! Zumal in dem Bus bis jetzt überwiegend nette Menschen mitfahren. Zumindest die, die ich kennen lernen durfte waren echt keine halbstarken Deppen. Idioten gibt's überall, nicht nur in diesem
Bus. Also ja, dann fühle ich mich direkt angesprochen. Nur mal so viel zum Thema grundlose Verallgemeinerung. 

Ich kenne die Hintergründe, habe auch ein mulmiges Gefühl wenn ich an den Bus denke. Auf der einen Seite bin ich für, auf der anderen Seite bin ich gegen den Bus. Die Argumente kenne wir ja beide. Aber wenn ich sowas lese ...

... muss doch net sein, oder?


----------



## guru39 (5. März 2012)

sic_ schrieb:


> Das ist es doch wie uns die normale Bevölkerung sieht..



Er meinte glaube ich das, damit hat er auch Recht!


----------



## Flugrost (5. März 2012)

Ihr spaltet (Scham-) Haare.


----------



## guru39 (5. März 2012)

Aber nicht deine


----------



## freiraum (5. März 2012)

Ist mir schon klar, aber die Wortwahl ... 
... wie dem auch sei, ist ja jetzt ausdiskutiert denke ich.


----------



## guru39 (5. März 2012)

Is klar du wixxer


----------



## freiraum (5. März 2012)

Selba


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (5. März 2012)

#428, hehe.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (6. März 2012)

<-----    ( schon mal die Fäuste schwingt...)  brauchsu Hilfe ***d  ?


----------



## SiK (6. März 2012)

sic_ schrieb:


> Achtung eigene Meinung:
> 
> Auch wenn so ein Shuttlebus im ersten Moment klingt ja so ein Shuttle richtig toll aber damit setzt man vielleicht ein völlig falsches Zeichen.
> Das ist es doch wie uns die normale Bevölkerung sieht..
> Ein Haufen verrückter Radfahrer die per Auto auf den Berg fahren um dann auf illegalen Wegen wieder runterzurasen. Mit dem Bus hat man jetzt genau das erreicht und ganz nebenbei steigt die Schwarzfahrerquote wohl erheblich.



Das sehe ich ähnlich. Vor allem hätte ich erwartet, dass wenn überhaupt, der Verein das initiiert und koordiniert - und nicht Busunternehmen als Trittbrettfahrer auftreten, denen die Ziele und die Arbeit von HD-Freeride letztendlich egal sind. Damit geht für den Verein viel Kontrolle - und damit Legitimität verloren.

Bisher fand ich auch immer, dass die Strecke ein guter Anreiz war, das Hochtreten in Kauf zu nehmen.


----------



## ketis (6. März 2012)

über was ihr streitet...davon träumen wir


----------



## guru39 (6. März 2012)

Wir streiten nicht.


----------



## Wurstsalat (6. März 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (6. März 2012)

Na, dann wird es ja höchste Eisenbahn daß der " Hausmeister " seinen Tschopp antritt.

@ Worscht, das mit den Daumen üben wir noch mal.


----------



## fishbone121 (6. März 2012)

also ich glaub der Bus war von der RNV, es stand nämlich auch bei ein zwei Fahrten einer im RNV-Outfit drin  
Sie meinten, das ist jetzt erstmal Testweise und sie überlegen noch die ganzen Sitze auszubaun. Der Bus war 'leider' meistens ziemlich voll (~20 Fahrer mit Bikes davon ~13 Mitglieder).
Einer hat auch gestanden kein Mitglied zu sein obwohl er dir Guru auf der Strecke gesagt hat, er wäre eins!!  --> wird dringend Zeit, dass die Ausweise kommen! 





freiraum schrieb:


> Zumindest die, die ich kennen lernen durfte waren echt keine halbstarken Deppen. Idioten gibt's überall, nicht nur in diesem Bus.



Wenn du Leute, die eine Monster-Dose in den Rahmen im Dämpferbereich klemmen und dann losfahrn, nicht als Deppen bezeichnest ....


----------



## freiraum (6. März 2012)

Urteile nie über andere, deren Weg du nicht gegangen bist. 
Ein bisschen Zurückhaltung mit Wertungen und Urteile wollte ich eigentlich zum Ausdruck bringen. 


> Einer hat auch gestanden kein Mitglied zu sein obwohl er dir Guru auf der Strecke gesagt hat, er wäre eins!!


Das ist natürlich nicht so prickelnd. Dafür haben wir ja bald die Ausweise.
Da wird sich ja in dieser Hinsicht einiges tun, auch was die Tageskarten angeht. Ich für meinen Teil warte gespannt auf die kommende Vereinssitzung.


----------



## LoffelderBuh (15. März 2012)

ich finde als nichtmitglied kann man es ja zugeben mit dem grund,dass man mal ausprobieren will,weil die tageskarten noch ned da sind,da wäre ich auch bereit ein paar euro für ne tageskarte zu bezahlen!
amen


----------



## Deleted 130247 (16. März 2012)

Es wird immer Leute geben die Vorteile nutzen ohne etwas zu geben.......ist leider so.


----------



## guru39 (16. März 2012)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Es wird immer Leute geben die Vorteile nutzen ohne etwas zu geben.......ist leider so.



ich nenn so Leute asozial.


----------



## Kontragonist (16. März 2012)

Ach komm â wir haben doch alle mal gedacht, der Wald gehÃ¶rt keinem


----------



## guru39 (16. März 2012)

LoffelderBuh schrieb:


> ich finde als nichtmitglied kann man es ja zugeben mit dem grund,dass man mal ausprobieren will,weil die tageskarten noch ned da sind,da wäre ich auch bereit ein paar euro für ne tageskarte zu bezahlen!
> amen



Tolle Argumentation  Nur weil es noch keine Tageskarten gibt fährt man schwarz..... wie wärs man fährt gar nicht und wartet bis es die Tageskarten gibt.

Was ich von solchen Leuten halte hatte ich ja schon geschrieben!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (17. März 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> ich nenn so Leute asozial.


 
.....Schmarotzer trifft es auch....



Kontragonist schrieb:


> Ach komm  wir haben doch alle mal gedacht, der Wald gehört keinem


 
ich war der Meinung der gehört Allen.......



guru39 schrieb:


> Tolle Argumentation  Nur weil es noch keine Tageskarten gibt fährt man schwarz..... wie wärs man fährt gar nicht und wartet bis es die Tageskarten gibt.
> 
> Was ich von solchen Leuten halte hatte ich ja schon geschrieben!


 
nochmal........Schmarotzer !


----------



## sic_ (18. März 2012)

Also ich würde mein Fahrrecht auf der Strecke an interresenten verleasen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (18. März 2012)

Das Fahrrecht ist nicht übertragbar


----------



## rmfausi (18. März 2012)

Gut so, wäre ja auch noch schöner! 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## fatisyourchance (26. März 2012)

Zusätzlich zur Linie 39 verkehrt noch ein extra Bus des Busunternehmers  Sauter. Der "Naturbus" fährt wohl auf eigene Faust mit Hänger am Wo Ende hoch. Das wird aber nur solange gehen, bis in Beerfelden der Park regulär aufmacht, dann wird dieser wohl wieder abgezogen und fährt das Gammelsbachtal hoch und runter.


----------



## dooley...2010 (26. März 2012)

â¦ich habe gehÃ¶rt, dass die stadt sich dann einen eigenen AnhÃ¤nger zulegen willâ¦ weiÃ aber nicht obs stimmt oder nicht


----------



## guru39 (26. März 2012)

dooley...2010 schrieb:


> ich habe gehört, dass die stadt sich dann einen eigenen Anhänger zulegen will weiß aber nicht obs stimmt oder nicht



Das ist Quatsch!


----------



## fatisyourchance (26. März 2012)

Habe heute mit einem Fahrgastunternehmer gesprochen. An der Geschichte mit dem Hänger könnte schon was dran sein: Die Stadt hatte die Geschichte mit dem Subunternehmer wohl angeleiert. Nachdem dieser sich allerdings zum 1. April  zurück zieht, wirds im regulären Bus am Wochenende eng. Hänger wäre ideal, aber die Busfahrer der Stadt haben wohl keinen Bock, einen Hänger zu fahren, weil in ihrem Tarifvertrag nix von Fahrräder auf und abladen drinsteht. Da aber zahlende Gäste nicht verprellt werden sollen, könnte es auf einen neuen Subunternehmer mit Hänger rauslaufen, der die Linie 39 im Sommer unterstützt.  Liegt also an der Stadt HD, wie es busmässig weiter geht.


----------



## guru39 (26. März 2012)

Die RNV gehört nicht zur Stadt.


----------



## sic_ (26. März 2012)

Ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen, dass sich sowas für die rechnet.

Der großteil ist doch Schüler/Student und hat dementsprechend ein Maxx/Studententicket. Der Großteil der Arbeitenden Bevölkerung fährt doch weniger mit dem "Shuttle-bus" hoch und löst dafür auch noch eine Tageskarte.
Jedesmal einen Bus voller Maxxticketbesitzer hochfahren und anschließend die Leerfahrt runter ist irgendwie weit weg von Kostendeckend oder irgendeinem Gewinnbereich.

Worauf es aber rauslaufen wird ist, dass ein Subunternehmer mit Fahrradhänger, ähnlich dem Shuttlebus in Befe, speziell die Radfahrer bedienen wird und der KS zu einer Art illegalem Bikepark verkommt.
Sollte wirklich mal ein permanenter Shuttlebus kommen, kann man gleich einen Bikepark eröffnen..


----------



## frankowitsch (3. April 2012)

Servus zusammen,

es ist zwar vermutlich nicht der richtige Ort um zu fragen, aber ich denke hier treiben sich die meisten Ortskundigen rum  Wohne zur Zeit wieder in Mannheim und hab das erste mal mein Bike dabei, wollte nun nächste Woche Mittwoch mal eine Enduro Tour im Bereich Heidelberg fahren, hat jemand ne geile Tourempfehlung für mich? Evtl. mit GPS-Daten? Wäre super wenn mir da jemand helfen kann 

@guru39: Wegen der Mitgliedschaft, kann man da auch direkt im Laden vorbeikommen? Per Post und alles dauert immer so lange  Wollte eh mal vorbeischauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kontragonist (3. April 2012)

Zum Thema Mitgliedschaft:



Lade dir am besten schon mal den Antrag runter: Kalick

Ausdrucken, ausfÃ¼llen und dem Guru unterjubeln. Mach schon mal ein Foto, auf dem man dein Gesicht erkennt, denn ab sofort gibtâs auch Vereinsausweise


----------



## guru39 (3. April 2012)

frankowitsch schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> 
> es ist zwar vermutlich nicht der richtige Ort um zu fragen, aber ich denke hier treiben sich die meisten Ortskundigen rum  Wohne zur Zeit wieder in Mannheim und hab das erste mal mein Bike dabei, wollte nun nächste Woche Mittwoch mal eine Enduro Tour im Bereich Heidelberg fahren, hat jemand ne geile Tourempfehlung für mich? Evtl. mit GPS-Daten? Wäre super wenn mir da jemand helfen kann
> 
> @guru39: Wegen der Mitgliedschaft, kann man da auch direkt im Laden vorbeikommen? Per Post und alles dauert immer so lange  Wollte eh mal vorbeischauen





Klick den Smilie


----------



## LoffelderBuh (6. April 2012)

@guru39
Wann kommen die Tageskarten?


----------



## frankowitsch (10. April 2012)

Wahrscheinlich eher der falsche Bereich, aber will jemand morgen mit biken? Wollen gegen 10 uhr in Mannheim losfahren Richtung HD. Natürlich nur unter der Voraussetzung dass der Himmel seine Pforten nicht all zu doll öffnet


----------



## michar (10. April 2012)

LoffelderBuh schrieb:


> @guru39
> Wann kommen die Tageskarten?



das wuerd mich auch intressieren...ich respektier das man ohne gastkarte bzw mitgliedschaft nicht fahren darf...aber lang halt nicht mehr aus bei den fotos von der stecke


----------



## Kontragonist (10. April 2012)

LoffelderBuh schrieb:


> Wann kommen die Tageskarten?





michar schrieb:


> das wuerd mich auch intressieren...ich respektier das man ohne gastkarte bzw mitgliedschaft nicht fahren darf...aber lang halt nicht mehr aus bei den fotos von der stecke



Servus und sorry für die späte Antwort!

Wir erwarten noch die Abnahme der Stadt und der Versicherer und hoffen, dass dieser Drops bis Ende April gelutscht ist. In der Zwischenzeit kann ich nur dafür Werben, Mitglied zu werden 

Hier werdet ihr in jedem Fall zu allererst davon erfahren, wenn die Tageskarten erhältlich sind und wo ihr sie bekommt! Außerdem wird es auf unserer Website und auf Facebook breitgetreten 

Stay tuned, bis bald!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedbullit (11. April 2012)

michar schrieb:


> das wuerd mich auch intressieren...ich respektier das man ohne gastkarte bzw mitgliedschaft nicht fahren darf...aber lang halt nicht mehr aus bei den fotos von der stecke



an deiner stelle würde ich eh in den verein eintreten, rentiert sich für die pfälzer auf jeden fall.


----------



## Disco82 (18. April 2012)

Hallo,
hab mir die letzten Seiten mal durchgelesen.
Wie kommt man auf die Idee, für einmal Strecke runterdüsen mit einem
Downhiller oder alles was mehr als 180mm hat, den KÖNIGSSTUHL
hochzupedalieren? Die Strecke sieht doch nach Bikepark aus,hab sie mir angeschaut (ja, ich arbeite und bin 30,also kein Kiddie- deshalb mit dem Auto hochgefahren ) die wirkt schon nach Versuch einen Bikepark entstehen zu lassen .

Ich als außenstehender frage mich also,was ihr genau vorhabt ?
Ich denke mir,dass es der Sache doch nicht dienlich ist allen nicht CC lern zu sagen : "Hey dass ist kein Bikepark hier ,da musst du schon hochfahren oder kotzen und hochschieben.Du willst ja schließlich öfters runter,oder ?"
Ich weiß ihr habt alle hart gekämpft für die Strecke aber das interessiert mich einfach...


----------



## Kontragonist (18. April 2012)

Ich kann da jetzt nicht fÃ¼r uns alle sprechen, aber hier mal meine subjektive Sicht auf die Sachlage:

Unsere Strecke ist ganz klar kein Bike-Park. Wir bauen keine Holzkonstruktionen, bieten kein Nebenprogramm wie Bikeverleih, ZubehÃ¶rverkauf, WÃ¼rstchenbude oder einen festen Shuttle-Service. Bei dem Projekt geht es darum, unseren Sport ausÃ¼ben zu kÃ¶nnen ohne, dass unser Sportplatz vor jedem Training neu errichtet werden muss, weil er illegal ist und immer wieder eingerissen wird.

Nur weil es keinen Lift gibt, heiÃt das nicht, dass man den Bock hochschieben _muss_. FÃ¼r die alltÃ¤glichen LeibesertÃ¼chtigung fÃ¤hrt man eben selbst rauf und macht eine Abfahrt oder Sektionstraining. Wenn man den ganzen Tag nur runter ballern will, organisiert man sich eben drei vier Kollegen und einen Van und wechselt sich als Shuttle-Fahrer ab.

So weit der Stand der Dinge. Wieâs weiter geht, sehen wir wenn sich die Mitgliederzahl das nÃ¤chste Mal verdoppelt


----------



## Speedbullit (19. April 2012)

auch nach mehrfachem lesen erschließt sich mir die intention der frage nicht


----------



## RogerRobert (19. April 2012)

Und mit dem Enduro ist die Streck prima zu fahren. Dann kann man auch mehrmals hoch und runter


----------



## frankowitsch (19. April 2012)

@RogerRobert: Das ist mal ne Nachricht  Dann werde ich da auch mal vorbeischauen bzw. mich anmelden, habe die ganze Zeit schon überlegt, wie das wohl zu fahren ist mit meinem Rad


----------



## sic_ (19. April 2012)

Genauso wie mit einem All-Mountain oder Hardtail.
Beides schon gemacht, mit letzterem am liebsten.


----------



## rmfausi (19. April 2012)

Genau mit dem Hardtail gehts auch gut, bis der Rahmen Risse bekommt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Gruß rmfausi


----------



## sic_ (19. April 2012)

So viele Rahmen sind doch noch garnicht auf der Strecke gerissen.
Meiner und welche anderen noch?

Wobei es bei mir wohl weniger an der Strecke als an meinem Fahrstil lag.
Oder doch eher der Domain. Der Rahmen hat nur unter dem Gewicht der Gabel nachgegeben


----------



## rmfausi (19. April 2012)

Meiner (Singlespeeder) ist putt, war aber genauer gesagt am Weissen Stein passiert, Die Vorarbeit gabs auf der Strecke dazu. Jedenfalls hatte sich der Riss schön angekündigt, Knack- und Knarzgeräusche im Sitzrohr.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcgable (19. April 2012)

Only steel is real   - versuch es doch mal mit nem Stahlrahmen (obwohl ein CT wird es wohl auch richten )


----------



## Levty (20. April 2012)

mcgable schrieb:


> Only steel is real


Die Bierdose möchte ich sehen .


----------



## Kontragonist (20. April 2012)

Wieso Bierdose? Offen gestanden bin ich etwas neidisch auf die Gerätschaft:


----------



## mcgable (20. April 2012)

ja, danke - ist außerdem genau das richtige für den KS 

.... und Bier trinke ich normal nur vom Fass oder aus Glasflaschen


----------



## HolziMSP (23. April 2012)

Folgendes, bin von 17.05. bis 20.05. ein verlängertes Wochenende in HD, sind bis dahin schon Gastkarten zu bekommen?
Würde gerne mal die Strecke am Ks anschauen, aber logischerweise nur "legal"


----------



## michar (23. April 2012)

gibts jetzt tageskarten? wuerd mal gern bald mim enduro hin...


----------



## Kontragonist (23. April 2012)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Wir erwarten noch die Abnahme der Stadt und der Versicherer und hoffen, dass dieser Drops bis Ende April gelutscht ist. In der Zwischenzeit kann ich nur dafür Werben, Mitglied zu werden
> 
> Hier werdet ihr in jedem Fall zu allererst davon erfahren, wenn die Tageskarten erhältlich sind und wo ihr sie bekommt! Außerdem wird es auf unserer Website und auf Facebook breitgetreten


----------



## michar (23. April 2012)

wo gibts denn das formular um beizutreten?


----------



## guru39 (23. April 2012)

michar schrieb:


> wo gibts denn das formular um beizutreten?




hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (21. Mai 2012)

*Tagesgastkarten*

Ab heute im Puff für 7,5 erhältlich. 





Im laufe der Woche auch bei anderen ausgesuchten Shop´s in Heidelberg käuflich zu erwerben.


----------



## Sera (21. Mai 2012)




----------



## DerandereJan (21. Mai 2012)

Subba, bis bald!


----------



## Quente (21. Mai 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> *Tagesgastkarten*
> 
> Ab heute im Puff für 7,5 erhältlich.
> 
> ...





...gibt es die auch in rot und für Senioren?


----------



## HeavyBiker (21. Mai 2012)

also vom wurzelpuff hätt ich jetzt stundenweise erwartet 
und ja wie isses mit seniorentarif?


----------



## EL Pablo (21. Mai 2012)

wie läuft das eigentlich mit den karten für vereinsmitglieder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fishbone121 (21. Mai 2012)




----------



## guru39 (21. Mai 2012)

Quente schrieb:


> ...gibt es die auch in rot und für Senioren?



Du meinst sicherlich blau


----------



## Kontragonist (21. Mai 2012)

EL Pablo schrieb:


> wie läuft das eigentlich mit den karten für vereinsmitglieder?



Versthe ich nicht  Vereinsmitglieder brauchen die doch nicht, die haben den Ausweis und die Startnummer


----------



## sic_ (21. Mai 2012)

Was zählt da jetzt eigentlich?
Der Ausweis, die Startnummer oder die Startnummer in Verbindung mit dem Ausweis?

Bei mehreren Bikes fummel ich ja nicht immer die Startnummer ans andere Bike. Eigentlich müsste doch nur der Ausweis ausreichen.
Damit kann man sich ja als Mitglied ausweisen, sollte jemand nachfragen.


----------



## EL Pablo (21. Mai 2012)

und ausweis und startnummer gibts im wurzelpuff?! einfach vorbeischauen oder wie läufts?


----------



## Kontragonist (21. Mai 2012)

sic_ schrieb:


> Was zählt da jetzt eigentlich?
> Der Ausweis, die Startnummer oder die Startnummer in Verbindung mit dem Ausweis?
> 
> Bei mehreren Bikes fummel ich ja nicht immer die Startnummer ans andere Bike. Eigentlich müsste doch nur der Ausweis ausreichen.
> Damit kann man sich ja als Mitglied ausweisen, sollte jemand nachfragen.



Die Startnummer _sollte_ an dem Rad sein, das du gerade fährst. Solange du dich ausweisen kannst, kann dir aber am Ende wahrscheinlich keiner was. Ist nur blöd, wenn dich der Offizielle extra anhalten muss, um dich als Mitglied zu erkennen  ist dem Flow abträglich 



EL Pablo schrieb:


> und ausweis und startnummer gibts im wurzelpuff?! einfach vorbeischauen oder wie läufts?



In den neuen Mitgliedschaftsanträgen ist die Bestellung für Ausweis und Startnummer enthalten. Wenn du schon Mitglied bist, musst du den Kram beantragen und kannst ihn ein, zwei Wochen später im Bordello di Radicale gegen die Gebühr von  10, abholen. Dazu schickst du deinen vollen Namen und ein Foto, auf dem dein Gesicht gut erkennbar ist an die Ausweis-Mailbox  wir checken dann, unter welcher Nummer du bei uns eingetragen bist und drucken deinen Ausweis


----------



## el Zimbo (22. Mai 2012)

"Bordello di Radicale"


----------



## EL Pablo (22. Mai 2012)

Merci!


----------



## sic_ (22. Mai 2012)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Die Startnummer _sollte_ an dem Rad sein, das du gerade fährst. Solange du dich ausweisen kannst, kann dir aber am Ende wahrscheinlich keiner was. Ist nur blöd, wenn dich der Offizielle extra anhalten muss, um dich als Mitglied zu erkennen  ist dem Flow abträglich



Selbst mit Startnummer muss ich anhalten.
Die Startnummer ist immer so schwer erkennbar wenn sie im Laufrad angebracht ist. Für eine sinnvolle Montage an der Gabel fehlt die 2. Brücke


----------



## Kontragonist (22. Mai 2012)

Schwetz kein Blech: mein Schild hält optimal am Lenker und ist ruckzuck an einen anderen umgezogen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcgable (27. Mai 2012)

Hi Jonas,

Stichwort Schilder: hab gestern meinen Ausweis abgeholt - aba Schilder hats keine mehr gehabt  ... btw. könnte man die auch in etwas kleiner, dezenter bekommen?

Vielen Dank und schöne Grüße
Matthias


----------



## Kontragonist (27. Mai 2012)

Die zweite Auflage Schilder ist eigentlich schon lÃ¤nger bestellt â ich hab beim Drucker nachgehakt, sollten bald wieder verfÃ¼gbar sein.

Die GrÃ¶Ãe, Farbe und Beschriftung kann gerne diskutiert, aber frÃ¼hestes fÃ¼râs nÃ¤chste Jahr geÃ¤ndert werden


----------



## mcgable (27. Mai 2012)

Ok...dank dir.


----------



## Kontragonist (6. Juni 2012)

So, Leute: legt mal eure Steigeisen beiseite und macht den Obstler leer â wir ritzen jetzt unsere Namen ins Gipfelkreuz 

http://www.facebook.com/hdfreeride/posts/315204708566152

Und fÃ¼r alle, die bei dem KÃ¤se nicht mit spielen:



			
				Fratzenbuch/HD-Freeride schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist offiziell: Unsere Strecke ist von hÃ¶chster Stelle abgesegnet und freigegeben!
> 
> Vielen Dank an den Downhill Koordinator des BDR (Bund Deutscher Radfahrer) Fabian Waldenmaier fÃ¼r das Lob (s.u.) und ganz besonders herzlichen Dank an den Forstamtsleiter Friedrich Kilian, der uns auf unserem Weg zur legalen Downhill- und Freeride-Strecke begleitet und unterstÃ¼tzt hat, mehr als wir es je zu hoffen gewagt hÃ¤tten!
> 
> ...


----------



## donnersberger (6. Juni 2012)

Super!
Des geeeht jo nunner wie Flens


----------



## Sera (7. Juni 2012)

In der aktuellen Mountain Bike findet die Strecke auch Erwähnung. Auch, dass man bei Bike'n'Style Tagestickets bekommt.


----------



## mcgable (7. Juni 2012)

... dachte bei Heidelbike gäbs die (auch) ... however


----------



## Sera (7. Juni 2012)

Bike'n'Style stand da als Beispiel drin. Ich persönlich finde das etwas "schade". Verbinde ich doch eher die Wurzelpassage mit der Strecke.


----------



## sic_ (7. Juni 2012)

Nur ist die Wurzelpassage nicht gerade ums Eck.
Da liegen andere Läden deutlich günstiger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (7. Juni 2012)

Kann man jetzt sehen wie man will, Sera kommt von Mannem und du von Hause. Das sind halt zwei Unterschiedlichen Richtungen. 

Auch von mir nochmals Herzlichen Dank für alle Beteiligten die die Strecke ermöglicht haben und deren Ausdauer bei den Behördengängen die bestimmt nicht immer einfach waren.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## LoffelderBuh (7. Juni 2012)

wo gibts denn noch tageskarten zu kaufen??


----------



## Kontragonist (7. Juni 2012)

Tagesgastkarten gibt es bei diesen (alphabetisch sortierten) FachgeschÃ¤ften zu â¬ 7,50 das StÃ¼ck:

Bike ân Style (SteubenstraÃe 36, 69121 Heidelberg)
Fahrradservice Heidelberg (BahnhofstraÃe 1, 69115 Heidelberg)
Heidelbike (Rohrbacher StraÃe 13-15, 69115 Heidelberg)
Quadrad (KurfÃ¼rstenanlage 62, 69115 Heidelberg)
Wurzelpassage (Wieblinger StraÃe 41, 69214 Eppelheim)

Beim Kauf ist eine Nutzungsvereinbarung zu unterzeichnen. Wenn man es selbst nicht in den Laden schafft, kann man das Ding auch ausdrucken, unterschreiben und jemanden damit zum Einkaufen schicken


----------



## LoffelderBuh (7. Juni 2012)

danke


----------



## Osama (7. Juni 2012)

*WOW *ein Leuchtturm


----------



## Dddakk (7. Juni 2012)

Respekt ihr Downhiller!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donnersberger (8. Juni 2012)

freier Tag, tollstes Wetter, kaum Biker auf der Strecke - aber dann haben wir doch noch was zu knipsen gekriegt:

Down the hill




gute AIR-line gefunne




and Jürgen is after the Verletzungspause nun wieder back und total im Element 









Rest im *Album*


----------



## HolziMSP (10. Juni 2012)

Der Tageskartenkauf hat sich ja mal voll gelohnt!
War Donnerstag mal auf eurer Strecke unterwegs und war echt Fett!
Respekt an alle die diese geile Strecke auf die Beine gestellt haben und Dankeschön an die Jungs die mir die Strecke n bisschen gezeigt haben!
War n cooler Tag und ich werd auf jedenfall mal wieder auf der Strecke unterwegs sein!


----------



## Sera (11. Juni 2012)

Noch eine Frage zu den Tageskarten: Sind die nur am Kauftag gültig? Oder kann ich mir Dienstags eine Karte für Samstag holen? Und dann eventuell doch erst am Sonntag fahren, weil Samstag was dazwischen kommt?


----------



## Dddakk (11. Juni 2012)

..kann sich HD Freeride da mal drum kümmern?

http://www.swr.de/tv/-/id=2798/did=9723356/pv=video/nid=2798/fu4ps0/index.html


----------



## Dddakk (11. Juni 2012)

..und gleich noch einer:

ab 22:00

http://www.swr.de/expedition/-/id=9471640/did=9851598/pv=video/nid=9471640/1u7zkoz/index.html

Ihr macht Zeugs!


----------



## guru39 (11. Juni 2012)

Sera schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage zu den Tageskarten: Sind die nur am Kauftag gültig? Oder kann ich mir Dienstags eine Karte für Samstag holen? Und dann eventuell doch erst am Sonntag fahren, weil Samstag was dazwischen kommt?



Mo. kaufen und z.b Mi. fahren geht! Mo. kaufen Sa. fahren wollen aber nicht können und So. fahren geht net.


----------



## Kontragonist (11. Juni 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ..kann sich HD Freeride da mal drum kümmern?
> 
> http://www.swr.de/tv/-/id=2798/did=9723356/pv=video/nid=2798/fu4ps0/index.html





			
				HD-Freeride kümmert sich schrieb:
			
		

> "Da brauchsch bloß  Zwoävierzig Stundekilomeeda. Aber en anneres Fahrrädle mit a bissele mehr Feederweg."



So OK?



guru39 schrieb:


> Mo. kaufen und z.b Mi. fahren geht! Mo. kaufen Sa. fahren wollen aber nicht können und So. fahren geht net.



Sprich: beim Kauf wird das Datum auf das Ticket geschrieben, an dem es gültig ist


----------



## Sera (11. Juni 2012)

Ok, danke für die Auskunft. Dann werde ich wohl auf stabileres Wetter warten


----------



## Kontragonist (11. Juni 2012)

*Neckarjump am Sonntag den 17. Juni ab 11:00 Uhr!*

Diesen Sonntag findet im Rahmen des Lebendigen Neckar wieder ein Neckarjump in Heidelberg statt! Mitmachen darf jeder, der den Haftungsausschluss unterzeichnet (bei Minderjährigen ein gesetzliche Vertreter). Wenn du also mal ein paar Tricks raushauen willst, die du dich bisher nicht getraut hast  der Neckar ist recht nachsichtig beim Verteilen blauer Flecken


----------



## fishbone121 (11. Juni 2012)

sera, warum kaufst du sie nicht an dem Tag, an dem du radeln willst. Bei der Anfahrt einfach an einen der versch. Läden vorbei, das ist kein großer Umweg... ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schocos (11. Juni 2012)

fishbone121 schrieb:


> sera, warum kaufst du sie nicht an dem Tag, an dem du radeln willst. Bei der Anfahrt einfach an einen der versch. Läden vorbei, das ist kein großer Umweg... ?



Germans Cycles ist direkt in der Nähe vom Adolf Link Platz und unterstützt ebenfalls mit Tageskarten Verkauf ?


----------



## fishbone121 (11. Juni 2012)

schocos schrieb:


> Germans Cycles ist direkt in der Nähe vom Adolf Link Platz und unterstützt ebenfalls mit Tageskarten Verkauf ?


du meinst den Alois link platz oder?


----------



## Sera (11. Juni 2012)

Klar, könnte ich machen. Und werde ich dann wohl auch. Wenn man flexibel gewesen wäre, hätte man sich halt eine kaufen können (z.B. nach der Arbeit, wo ich eh in HD bin) und hätte sich das dann am Wochenende gespart. Aber ist ja kein Ding.


----------



## tommybgoode (15. Juni 2012)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> *Neckarjump am Sonntag den 17. Juni ab 11:00 Uhr!*



Wo ist das denn dann genau?

Gruß, Tom


----------



## Kontragonist (15. Juni 2012)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Wo ist das denn dann genau?
> 
> Gruß, Tom



In Heidelberg am Neckarufer, gegenüber vom Yachthafen. Eigentlich sieht man alles auf dem Foto   wenn man ganz genau hinsieht, sogar den Einstieg zu unserer Strecke


----------



## guru39 (15. Juni 2012)

Hier.....


----------



## tommybgoode (15. Juni 2012)

Super, Danke. Dann sollte sich das wahrscheinlich einrichten lassen


----------



## HeavyBiker (17. Juni 2012)

*geile sache heut der neckar jump !!!* 

hätte nicht gedacht das das so viel laune macht


----------



## fishbone121 (17. Juni 2012)

jop, war echt *hammer*!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (17. Juni 2012)

woher ist das bild? du gemacht? noch mehr?


----------



## fishbone121 (17. Juni 2012)

von nem kumpel mit handy


----------



## HeavyBiker (17. Juni 2012)

alles klaro


----------



## guru39 (17. Juni 2012)

War super heute   Danke an die Orga und die Helfer  

Hier ein paar GoPro Bilder


----------



## HeavyBiker (17. Juni 2012)

sehr cool  war echt super geil heut und die rampe viel besser als sonst  ...danke auch an meine kumpelz und meine family die mich überredet haben doch mitzuspringen


----------



## missmarple (17. Juni 2012)

iGude! 

Hat mal wieder SpaZZ gemacht! 

Ein bissl was an Bildmaterial hab ich schon netztauglich gemacht und bei flickr bzw. hier im Album hochgeladen......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (17. Juni 2012)




----------



## guru39 (17. Juni 2012)

toll


----------



## missmarple (17. Juni 2012)

Dank'schee!!!


----------



## HeavyBiker (17. Juni 2012)

WIRKLICH großes DANKE für die fantastischen bilder


----------



## de´ AK77 (17. Juni 2012)

subba wars heit mol weeda!!!

da konnte sich selbst die Sonne nicht länger hinter den Regenwolken verstecken und schien quasi nur für uns


----------



## HeavyBiker (17. Juni 2012)

tja ... wenn engel fliegen


----------



## missmarple (17. Juni 2012)

Also wegen mir hätte sich die Sonne zwischenzeitig gerne mal verstecken dürfen - dann wären meine Arme jetzt nicht so rot und schmerzhaft......


----------



## HeavyBiker (17. Juni 2012)

ich hab vorhin beim duschen auch geschrubbt und geschrubbt aber mein hals wurde nicht sauber... aber bei mir isses zum glück eher braun und ohne schmerzen 
aber mein frauchen die auch dabei war der geht es wie dir...


----------



## missmarple (17. Juni 2012)

Ei jo, war ja für 'nen guten Zweck!


----------



## Guent (18. Juni 2012)

Supergeile Bilder, Hütchen ab!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaena (18. Juni 2012)

So, mal die ersten von mir


----------



## Guent (18. Juni 2012)

Subba!!!


----------



## HeavyBiker (18. Juni 2012)

hui auch coole bilder 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1148628


----------



## Kaena (18. Juni 2012)

Dankeee  Morgen kommen noch ein paar. @HeavyBiker: von dir habe ich auch noch ein paar feine


----------



## HeavyBiker (18. Juni 2012)

hey cool freut mich *DANKE !!!!!*


----------



## Dddakk (18. Juni 2012)

..dürfen da nächstes Jahr auch mal so alte Säcke wie ich auf nem Leih-Wasser-Bike probieren ob sie den Neggah treffen?

@kaena: Sauber!


----------



## guru39 (18. Juni 2012)

p`stimmt


----------



## Dddakk (18. Juni 2012)

..zur Sicherheit vielleicht mitten in die Quietschenentchen (Floating-Daunen-Attrapping-Airbag) ?


----------



## missmarple (18. Juni 2012)

Von mir gibt's auch noch 'nen Nachschlag an den üblichen Fundorten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (18. Juni 2012)

Hamma Bilder hier


----------



## HeavyBiker (18. Juni 2012)

aber echt da kommt man voll in nen bilder rausch


----------



## guru39 (18. Juni 2012)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> aber echt da kommt man voll in nen bilder rausch



Hat niemand ein Video davon 


2011


----------



## donnersberger (18. Juni 2012)

seh ich so aus ;-)

Hier bissl was von meinem Geknipse..


----------



## fishbone121 (18. Juni 2012)

doch hier hat jemand was zusammengeschnipselt  
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwqxdD-oAIs&list=UUxYklxQHydrN1IozLeXv3Qg&index=0&feature=plcp"]Neckarjump      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## guru39 (18. Juni 2012)

Danke für den Link FK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (19. Juni 2012)

spitze  

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1148925


----------



## Dddakk (19. Juni 2012)

....gab es eigentlich vorher ne Tsunami-Warnung für das gegenüber liegende Ufer?


----------



## Kaena (19. Juni 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ....gab es eigentlich vorher ne Tsunami-Warnung für das gegenüber liegende Ufer?



 Nö, die Heidelberger sind doch Hochwasser gewöhnt 

noch ein paar Pics aus dem Epizentrum..... 



















der Rest in meinem Album und in den nächsten Tagen.


----------



## donnersberger (19. Juni 2012)

Nice


----------



## HeavyBiker (19. Juni 2012)

nice DELUXE


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (20. Juni 2012)

schääää


----------



## DerandereJan (20. Juni 2012)

Thorsten hast du "runtertrainiert" ?


----------



## HeavyBiker (20. Juni 2012)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Thorsten hast du "runtertrainiert" ?



unfreiwillig ja während der heilungsphase meiner kaputten schulter... bin aber grad ganz schwer am wieder aufholen (4 mal studio  pro woche  )


----------



## missmarple (22. Juni 2012)

Noch 'n bissl was (nahezu) Farbloses vom Sonntag...


----------



## donnersberger (23. Juni 2012)

voll gut !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (23. Juni 2012)

das erste find ich am besten


----------



## mlb (16. Juli 2012)

http://www.morgenweb.de/region/mann.../fahrspass-im-einklang-mit-der-natur-1.648590


----------



## guru39 (16. Juli 2012)

danke für den link


----------



## guru39 (8. August 2012)




----------



## Deleted 130247 (8. August 2012)

.........................sehr schön.

Hmm, wieso fährt eigentlich niemand in der Grün/Orangenen Vereinskleidung ?


----------



## -BenZi- (8. August 2012)

Servus

wann könnte man sich denn dort mal treffen? Würde mir gerne mal die Örtlichkeiten anschauen.. und dann ggf. auch dem Verein beitreten

Grüße


----------



## guru39 (8. August 2012)

Mahlzeit Benzi,

z.B. jetzt am Samstach. 

Da die Firma Nicolai im Rahmen ihrer Deutschland-Tour einen Stand am groÃen Parkplatz haben wird bin ich eh den ganzen Tag oben.

Ne Gastkarte brauchst du aber schon (hat Versicherungsrechtliche GrÃ¼nde), die kostet aber 7,50â¬.

Ich wÃ¼rde dir empfehlen gleich beizutreten, ab dem 01.07 kostet
es nÃ¤mlich nur noch 25â¬ bis zum Rest des Jahres.

alla.


----------



## Osama (8. August 2012)

dann trett ich jetzt mal aus und dann nochmal ein...


----------



## HeavyBiker (8. August 2012)

samstag ? gibts da wieder nico bikes zum fahren?
wenn ja auch 29er ht´s?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcgable (8. August 2012)

29er? eher nicht:
http://www.hd-freeride.de/forum/vie...8&sid=18454f247408a3bfda9b8ec3f2eaf0da#p33128


----------



## guru39 (8. August 2012)

die Hoffnung stirbt zu letzt


----------



## HeavyBiker (9. August 2012)

na toll... ein schwules e-bike ja aber ein vernüftiges 29er nicht


----------



## mcgable (9. August 2012)

noch nicht mal ein 650b


----------



## Kontragonist (9. August 2012)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> schwules e-bike





HeavyBiker schrieb:


> 29er





mcgable schrieb:


> 650b



Hab gehört, die drei wohnen zusammen und führen eine offene gleichgeschlechtliche Beziehung


----------



## HeavyBiker (9. August 2012)

wobei der 29er eindeutig den dicksten hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (9. August 2012)

mcgable schrieb:


> noch nicht mal ein 650b





guru39 schrieb:


> Update
> 
> Helius AC 650B
> 
> ...


----------



## Dddakk (9. August 2012)

29, 650B, 20     ... pfff!

wie wäre es mit meinem (fast) neuen 24-1 3/8 fürs nächste Kalmit-KK-Buggelnuff-Rennen?


----------



## -BenZi- (9. August 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Mahlzeit Benzi,
> 
> z.B. jetzt am Samstach.
> 
> ...


 
Alles klar Dann druck ich mal den Antrag aus und hoffe ich kann am Samtag bin derzeit noch geschÃ¤ftlich in Belgien..


----------



## Levty (9. August 2012)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> vernüftiges 29er


Ahahahaahahahaha! Danke!


----------



## HeavyBiker (10. August 2012)

Levty schrieb:


> Ahahahaahahahaha! Danke!



sagte ich auch lange... bis ich die ersten testfahrten hinter mir hatte


----------



## Joshua60 (10. August 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> 29, 650B, 20     ... pfff!
> 
> wie wäre es mit meinem (fast) neuen 24-1 3/8 fürs nächste Kalmit-KK-Buggelnuff-Rennen?



Oh heiliger Sankt Bonaventura. Mit dem Hobel hast du keine Chance. Die Konkurrenz hat ganz schön getjuuhnd.
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7751394326/]
	

Ready for Kalmit Klapp von JoshuaXo auf Flickr[/URL]
Ready for Kalmit Klapp von JoshuaXo auf Flickr


----------



## el Zimbo (10. August 2012)

Wow! Sogar mit Grafitti-Art!!!  
Wenn es auch Style-Punkte gibt, muss der Herr Dddakk doch meinen Rat befolgen...


----------



## Dddakk (10. August 2012)

neenee, bleibt Ohriginohl...
Niggs Rat-Hippster...


----------



## lomo (10. August 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ... Rat-Hippster...



Du meinst wohl Hipsterette ....


----------



## el Zimbo (10. August 2012)

@Dddakk:
Dann schraub doch (bitte) wenigstens die Schutzbleche und den Gebäckträger ab,
und besorg dir einen Bonanza-Lenker!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (10. August 2012)

Nein, nicht Hipsterrette. Das da ist ein Rat-Bike!  







Aber wir sollten mal den Fred wechseln, hier gehts ja eigentlich um die Freeride-Strecke.  

(rüber in die Pfälzer Schlachteplatte..)


----------



## guru39 (10. August 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Aber wir sollten mal den Fred wechseln, hier gehts ja eigentlich um die Freeride-Strecke.


----------



## Kontragonist (9. September 2012)

*Waldputzen: wir-schaffen-was am 15. September 2012*

Freunde, es ist wieder so weit: Im Rahmen der Aktion wir-schaffen-was räumen wir auch dieses Jahr wieder rund um den Königstuhl den Müll weg, der dort unnötiger Weise und zum Teil schon viel zu lange liegt:





Wie immer wird sämtliches benötigtes Material gestellt, obendrein gibts ein gratis Motto-Shirt. Interessierte kommen zum Parkplatz am Königstuhl, wir treffen uns um 10:00 Uhr vor der Falknerei.

Nach der Schaffe gibt es traditionell ein Abschlussfest im Forum am Park in der Poststraße 11.

Wir freuen uns auf euer zahlreiches Erscheinen


----------



## Deleted 130247 (9. September 2012)

Dabei, Müllgreifer halten geht.


----------



## Guent (9. September 2012)

Ich wäre gern wieder dabei gewesen, aber das ist leider viel zu kurzfristig. Dienstplan sagt nein...
Vielleicht das nächste Mal früher bekanntgeben, dann isses einfacher mit der elenden Arbeit zu koordinieren...


----------



## guru39 (10. September 2012)

Bin angemeldet.


----------



## Festerfeast (10. September 2012)

Ich kann leider auch nicht.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (10. September 2012)




----------



## rmfausi (10. September 2012)

Ich darf am Samstag beim Arbeitgeber arbeiten. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (15. September 2012)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder von der heutigen Aktion!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (16. September 2012)

War wieder einmal eine kuule Aktion.
Und nein, der Müll wird nicht wirklich weniger.
Trotz der t Müll (  ) die die Mitglieder des Hd-Freeride wie auch all die anderen schon aus dem Wald geholt haben.


----------



## RogerRobert (16. September 2012)

Tolle Aktion mal wieder! Und auch schon wieder im Fernsehen oder was?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (17. September 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=U1fxZGqFW-g

Sollte man sich anschauen !


----------



## RogerRobert (5. November 2012)

Hier gibts noch was auf die Augen. Die Strecke wie sie bis vor kurzem noch war. Rough und blättrig


----------



## Deleted 130247 (5. November 2012)

..immer wieder schön dir beim fahren zuzuschauen.

Was mich beeindruckt sind die neuen Lines die du fährst.  

Würde ich nicht erkennen, geschweige denn fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RogerRobert (5. November 2012)

Jaaa, wenn man da öfter schiebt und mal genauer hinschaut findet man schon viele verschiedene Linien. Gerade das ist ein sehr großer Pluspunkt der Strecke


----------



## donnersberger (18. November 2012)

Gestern mit Joshua60 und Bike & heute mit Kaena und Knipse auf der Strecke, schää war's, Danke an die BikerInnen 

















Die restlichen Bilder kommen noch im Laufe der Woche ins Album..


----------



## HeavyBiker (18. November 2012)

schöne bilder


----------



## RogerRobert (18. November 2012)

Sehr schön! Und danke auch an die Fotografen )


----------



## Kaena (19. November 2012)

Ja, schönes Shooting gestern. Wetter gut, genialer Herbstwald und Top FahrerInnen  Hat Spaß gemacht.
Von mir ist erst eines fertig.


----------



## guru39 (19. November 2012)

Mal was anderes


----------



## Quente (19. November 2012)

...ab wonn gibbt es de goldene butzlumbe?

respekt


----------



## Deleted 130247 (19. November 2012)

Quente schrieb:


> de goldene butzlumbe


----------



## donnersberger (20. November 2012)

Kaena schrieb:


> Ja, schönes Shooting gestern. Wetter gut, genialer Herbstwald und Top FahrerInnen  Hat Spaß gemacht.
> Von mir ist erst eines fertig.



FdT - Glückwunsch !!!


----------



## BejayMTB (20. November 2012)

Komisch, bei den Bildern  in den Bike Bravos kann man die Markennamen auf Reifen etc. immer lessen....mußt wohl noch üben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (20. November 2012)

..ist doch ganz einfach:








..welchen Namen hättest gern?


----------



## Kaena (20. November 2012)

donnersberger schrieb:


> FdT - Glückwunsch !!!



Danke, freut mich wirklich sehr 
Aber auch eines von deinen war im Voting, immerhin 






quasi gerade anders herum  Auch eine wirklich schöne Perspektive!


----------



## freiraum (20. November 2012)

dddakk schrieb:


> ..welchen namen hättest gern?



Grippiger Gerd


----------



## Deleted 130247 (20. November 2012)

Was ist.....was bin ich ?


----------



## donnersberger (20. November 2012)

Foto und das passende Video mit kleiner Überraschung 






Fahrer, Rad, Gopro und Blitz sind wohl auf :freu:


----------



## HeavyBiker (21. November 2012)

autschn


----------



## donnersberger (21. November 2012)

heut klappt der Video-Link nicht mehr, oder?
Hier der Link scheint zu klappen:

BIG:
http://videos-static-1.mtb-news.de/videos/3/8/0/2/7/_/video/KS-Rolle-h.m4v

small:
http://videos-static-2.mtb-news.de/videos/3/8/0/2/7/_/video/KS-Rolle.m4v


----------



## donnersberger (23. November 2012)

hier noch ne Ladung Bilder von letztem Sonntag:


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. November 2012)

donnersberger schrieb:


> hier noch ne Ladung Bilder von letztem Sonntag


(konstruktive) Kritik gestattet/erwünscht? (Bin selbst auch nur "Knipser", kein Fotographie-Wissenschafts-Esotheriker )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donnersberger (24. November 2012)

Hab heute schon konstruktive Nachhilfe von einem freiberuflichen Fotograf + Redakteur bei MTB-News.de gekriegt:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1261382

aber vielleicht hast Du ja noch einen zusätzlichen konstruktiven Tipp?
Her damit!


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. November 2012)

Ja, das Bild gefällt mir auch schon besser 

Wie gesagt, ich mache aus der Sache keine Wissenschaft wie manch Andere, ich entscheide nur: gefällt mir / da ginge noch das oder das besser, alles einfach und pragmatisch. Im speziellen Fall deiner Fotos: beim ersten finde ich den Fahrer etwas "totgeblitzt", das wirkt auf mich unnatürlich. Auch finde ich das angeblitzte Gestrüpp irgendwie eher nicht so gut für die Gesamtwirkung (schwächt die Wirkung des Fahrers ab). Da vielleicht den Blitz anders ausrichten/positionieren und ggf. etwas schwächer einstellen (sofern das geht, da bin ich wie gesagt kein Fachmann). Das zweite finde ich ansich sehr gelungen, aber da hätte ich den Bildausschnitt (sofern das Bild beschnitten ist) etwas anders gewählt. So geht dem Bild mMn etwas "Actionwirkung" verloren. Oder wenn die Wirkung der Nahaufnahme so gewollt ist, vielleicht noch etwas näher ans Objekt (dann aber Helm + Panzer anziehen ), sodass schon etwas perspektivische Verzerrung rein kommt und man den Eindruck bekommt, der Fahrer springt einem direkt an der Nase vorbei. Bei den beiden Anliegerbildern hätte ich den Standpunkt anders gewählt. Der fast rechtwinklige Blick auf den Fahrer lässt auch hier etwas Actionfeeling verloren gehen. Hier die Fahrer etwas mehr von vorne (oder auch hinten!) aufs Korn nehmen müsste meiner Ansicht nach besser kommen. Oder den Blitz weiter nach rechts und näher ans Objekt ran. Da gibts einen Shot von Rachel Atherton (Anlieger, sehr nah dran, schon deutlich perspektivisch verzerrt, trotzdem knackscharf, man sieht ihren fokusierten Blick), den ich da legendär gut finde, wüsste aber gerade nicht, wo ich den finde. Habe sowas auch schonmal selbst versucht, bin aber mangels Skills kläglich gescheitert


----------



## Kontragonist (22. Februar 2013)

*Ausschreibung: Interviewpartner gesucht!*

Meine journalistisch tätige Cousine sucht kurzfristig jemanden für eine "Bewerbungsreportage für ein journalistisches Weiterbildungsprogramm" (s.u.). Sollte jemand Interesse haben, dann melde sich die- oder derjenige bitte per PN bei mir  danke 



> Hallo zusammen! Ich (Lisa, 25) suche für eine Bewerbungsreportage für ein journalistisches Weiterbildungsprogramm nach jemandem, den ich mal beim Downhill-Biken begleiten kann. Die Reportage wird das Thema Raus aus dem Alltag  rein ins Abenteuer haben und von jemandem handeln, der auf Adrenalin steht, da dachte ich sofort ans Downhill-Biken. Die Reportage, die ich entweder als Radio-Beitrag oder als Text abgeben könnte, wird nicht veröffentlicht sondern nur einer Jury vorgelegt.
> Und: Das Ganze geht fix, ich müsste nur einmal mitkommen zum Biken. Allerdings ist mein Zeitrahmen recht eng, ich brauche also schon in den nächsten Tagen/2 Wochen jemanden, der Lust hat.


----------



## Osama (22. Februar 2013)

hassu mal ein bild deiner cousine


----------



## guru39 (22. Februar 2013)




----------



## Kontragonist (23. Februar 2013)

Hochachtung, sehr originell 

Wer soziale Belange verfolgt, muss sich während des journalistischen Teils qualifizieren, Fotos gibts nich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michar (2. März 2013)

ich wohn ab 1.4 auch in heidelberg...zwecks studium lies sich der umzug aus der schönne pfalz kaum vermeiden! es wäre schön wenn sich jemand finden wuerde der mir mal das gesamte strecken potential am königsstuhl zeigt..egla ob enduro oder dh! Vereinsmitgliedschafts antrag ist auch raus...


----------



## HeavyBiker (2. März 2013)

gebiked wird viel am ks egal ob xc enduro oder dh 

da findests 100% anschluss und wegweiser


----------



## johness (4. März 2013)

Hey Jungs,

hier mal ein kleines Video von eurer Strecke


----------



## Deleted 130247 (4. März 2013)

Ahh...der Meister und der Padavan..........
Viel gelernt du schon hast......
Habt ihr gut gemacht.


----------



## Tribal84 (5. März 2013)

wie ist denn die aktuelle schneesituation am ks ?


----------



## Sera (5. März 2013)

Hoffentlich besser, als es die Webcam vermuten lässt:

http://www.mpia.de/Public/menu_q2.php?MPIA/roofcam/index.php


----------



## Tribal84 (5. März 2013)

verdammt ;( danke...


----------



## HeavyBiker (5. März 2013)

Sera schrieb:


> Hoffentlich besser, als es die Webcam vermuten lässt:
> 
> http://www.mpia.de/Public/menu_q2.php?MPIA/roofcam/index.php




äh... nö , is genau so


----------



## Sera (5. März 2013)

Schade, hatte gehofft, das die befahrenen Trails schon ein wenig besser aussehen.


----------



## HeavyBiker (5. März 2013)

das problem am sontag war das die befahrenen trails eher eisig und gefrohren waren als das sie frei fahren... montag wars dann bis ca 400hm eher matsch/schnee pampe drüber hatte ich dann irgendwie keinen bock wegen der 
putzorgien hinterher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (11. März 2013)

so, heut noch ne runde spielen gewesen bevor der schnee kam 

erstes bild bin ich das zweite ein "unknown rider" 

falls ihn einer kennt sagt ihm das es hier sein bild gibt


----------



## Festerfeast (11. März 2013)

Sag bloß du bist mittlerweile im Verein


----------



## HeavyBiker (11. März 2013)

naja was soll ich sagen.... hab halt doch meinen daumen geritzt und ihn aufs pergament gedrückt


----------



## Festerfeast (12. März 2013)

Find ich gut


----------



## Joshua60 (12. März 2013)

Du hast ja hoffentlich die Familienkarte, die ist ja günstig!


----------



## DerandereJan (20. März 2013)

Moin,

ich würde mir als Exil-Weinheimer gerne mal eure Strecke anschauen...

Problem wird sein, ich schaffe es nur kommenden Sonntag in die Gegend... besteht da irgendwie die Möglichkeit, mal mitgenommen zu werden? Den Obulus für die Tagesgästekarte würde ich natürlich entrichten, aber wenns die nur in der Wurzelpassage gibt, ist das Sonntags halt schwierig...

Wäre super, wenn sich da eine Möglichkeit fände!

Grüße
Jan


----------



## tmac111 (21. März 2013)

@HD-Freeride:
Wird es bald auch die Möglichkeit geben, dass man die Tageskarten online kaufen kann und bspw. direkt mit Paypal bezahlt?


----------



## Kontragonist (21. März 2013)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich würde mir als Exil-Weinheimer gerne mal eure Strecke anschauen...
> 
> ...



Hi Jan, es gibt neben der Wurzelpassage in Eppelheim auch in Heidelberg vier Läden, die die Gastkarten verkaufen: Klick

Wegen Sonntag: PN 



tmac111 schrieb:


> @HD-Freeride:
> Wird es bald auch die Möglichkeit geben, dass man die Tageskarten online kaufen kann und bspw. direkt mit Paypal bezahlt?



Eher nicht. Da wir kein kommerzieller Bikepark sind und die Umsätze in keiner Weise solche finanziellen Infrastrukturen rechtfertigen können, wird das "Tante-Emma-Modell" bis auf Weiteres wahrscheinlich so bestehen bleiben.


----------



## Tribal84 (21. März 2013)

wäre aber ne super lösung, irgendwie zum selbstausdrucken.

für leute die mal am Sonntag die Strecke testen wollen und nich unbedingt samstag oder unter woche nach Heidelberg fahren können.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## altstadtsume (26. April 2013)

Wer Zeit hat, bitte dabeisein. Je mehr Leute umso besser! Es sind drei  Landräte und ein Bürgermeister mit von der Partie, deshalb ist es  wichtig der Politik zu zeigen, dass es sehr viele Mountainbiker gibt,  die noch mehr solcher Angebote wollen!


----------



## guru39 (26. April 2013)

seh nix! Wo soll man daboi soi?


----------



## schocos (26. April 2013)

Im Veranstaltungskalender von Natürlich.Heidelberg.de findet man unter genanntem Datum auch nix. Um was geht's ?


----------



## guru39 (26. April 2013)

schocos schrieb:


> Im Veranstaltungskalender von Natürlich.Heidelberg.de findet man unter genanntem Datum auch nix. Um was geht's ?



Es geht um das! Gute Sache 





 @Sumse,

das üben wir nochmal


----------



## altstadtsume (27. April 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> seh nix! Wo soll man daboi soi?



Ich seh' alles!


----------



## HeavyBiker (27. April 2013)

schade da wäre ich gerne dabei , aber an dem tag mach ich ein spanferkel für die kollegen meiner abteilung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (27. April 2013)

Das hört sich ja gut an, aber die Ankündigung ist sehr knapp und mehr als spärlich. Und ob das die Freerider und Downhiller interssiert? 
Am 4. Mai werden wohl viele das lange Wochenende/langeWoche nutzen und schon verplant sein. 
Ich versuche mal zu kommen.
Gibt es ne Page oder so? Ich finde keine weiteren Infos ..


----------



## Kontragonist (27. April 2013)

Geilo â wennâs Wetter passt bin ich am Start!


----------



## rmfausi (27. April 2013)

Ich auch.


----------



## donnersberger (27. April 2013)

Ich auch


----------



## Deleted 130247 (27. April 2013)

Da bin ich am Bratzeltag im Museum.............


----------



## donnersberger (28. April 2013)

.


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. April 2013)

Hmm, leider auch schon was anderes vor... :-/


----------



## mcgable (29. April 2013)

ok - ich weiß zwar nicht, ob ich schon fit genug bin für 300km  aber werde versuchen am Start zu sein


----------



## donnersberger (29. April 2013)

Vielleicht gibt's ja auch nen Trailausstieg nach 250 km


----------



## DerandereJan (3. Mai 2013)

Was genau findet denn da morgen eig statt? Ist das ein gemütliches Treffen bei Wurst und Gesang mit anschließendem "Sektflasche-an-der-Strecke-zerdeppern"?
Oder werden da die Touren abgefahren?
Alternativ....wenn man schon am KS ist... wäre es nicht ratsam sich lieber für den Freeride ne Tageskarte zu holen?

Grüße
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## altstadtsume (3. Mai 2013)

Das Ganze ist eine offizielle Eröffnung mit schönen Grußworten seitens der Politik. Wurst und Gesang gibt es wohl nicht, eher Mineralwasser und Apfelschorle.
Eröffnet wird auch nicht unsere Freeride-Strecke, sondern das hier.
Natürlich kann man das mit ein paar Abfahrten auf der HD-Freeride Strecke verbinden, wenn man schon mal da ist . Infos zu den Tageskarten gibt es hier.
Also erst andächtig den Worten unserer gewählten Vertreter lauschen, dann ne Runde im Kreis fahren und anschließend schön ins Tal abfahren. Aber bitte vorsichtig, morgen sind wieder kleinere Bauarbeiten an der Strecke geplant....
Bis dann!

http://heidelberg.de/servlet/PB/menu/1162153/index.html#Mountainbike-Wegenetz


----------



## altstadtsume (9. Juli 2013)

Infotag zur Freeride-Strecke am KS:

Was ist eigentlich Freeride? Wer macht sowas und vor allem wo?
 Um das zu erklären findet am Sonntag den 14. Juli  ab 14 Uhr auf der Aussichtsplattform am Königstuhl ein Infotag zu  unserer Strecke statt.
 Hierzu möchten wir alle Mitglieder und  Freunde von HD-Freeride einladen. An diesem Tag besteht die Möglichkeit,  sich unsere Trainingsstrecke anzuschauen, Fahrer in Aktion zu sehen  oder einfach den Verein und seine Arbeit etwas näher kennenzulernen.
 Für unsere Mitglieder wird an diesem Tag  kostenfrei unser Shuttle-Anhänger unterwegs sein, damit auch der  Fahrspaß nicht zu kurz kommt.


 Wir freuen uns auf Euer Kommen!


----------



## HeavyBiker (12. Juli 2013)

hatte noch festplatten leichen


----------



## codename87 (23. Juli 2013)

Sonntag Mittag in der RNZ: 

Beim Radeln an der Molkenkur gestürzt und schwer verletzt

Heidelberg. Ein 43-jähriger Radfahrer war am Samstagabend auf dem Pfad für Mountainbiker im Bereich des Molkenkurweges unterwegs. Als er gegen 18.10 Uhr an der Abzweigung Molkenkur zum Felsenmeer stark abbremste, blockierte das Vorderrad. Er überschlug sich und prallte mit dem Kopf gegen einen am Wegrand liegenden Baumstamm. Sein Schutzhelm verhinderte zwar schwere Kopfverletzungen, aber verhinderte nicht, dass sich der 43-Jährige beim Sturz schwer verletzte. Nach einer notärztlichen Erstversorgung wurde der Mann in ein Krankenhaus eingeliefert. 

Weiß da jemand von euch was genaueres drüber? 
Klingt eigentlich nicht nach der Vereinsstrecke, montags hat die RNZ dann aber den artikel geändert gedruckt - da war er dann auf der strecke gestürzt...


----------



## 19Freerider97 (11. August 2013)

wann macht es denn am meisten sinn mim Foto auf die strecke zu kommen, bzw wann sind die meisten leute oben??


----------



## FreeR1D3R (16. August 2013)

Ist zwar schon ne Weile her die Frage, aber ich versuch sie trotzdem zu beantworten. Es finden regelmäßig Shuttle-Aktionen statt, entweder Samstag oder Sonntag. Wann die nächste ist,kann ich noch nicht sagen.bedingt durch die Renn-bzw Bikeparksaison ist aktuell etwas weniger los. Vielleicht einfach mal nachmittags oder abends hingehen, irgendjemand ist immer unterwegs.  Du musst aber etwas Geduld mitbringen;-)


----------



## 19Freerider97 (17. August 2013)

ah okay, danke


----------



## 19Freerider97 (26. August 2013)

hat jmd einen plan wann das nächste mal geshuttelt wird??


----------



## michar (30. August 2013)

Am Sonntag...allerdings ist der Shuttel Transport nur für Vereinsmitglieder...das befahren der Strecke ja sowieso (oder mit Gastkarte)...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 19Freerider97 (31. August 2013)

mir geht's darum, ob es sich rentiert mim Foto zu kommen.
bin morgen dann übrigens so ca ab 3 dort


----------



## michar (31. August 2013)

alles klar...sollte genug betrieb sein


----------



## 19Freerider97 (31. August 2013)

hoff ich doch 
weißt du zufälligerweise zu welchen Zeiten es geshuttelt wird?


----------



## michar (1. September 2013)

10- ca 17 uhr


----------



## 19Freerider97 (1. September 2013)

okay danke 
werd ab 3 oben sein, bin aber erst noch auf der gaisberg strecke unterwegs


----------



## 19Freerider97 (1. September 2013)

Da sind ein paar Bilder von heute:
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/....1073741829.154822751381958&type=3&uploaded=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (26. September 2013)

gestern mal was "neues" probiert ... DH mit dem 29er HT 
geht schon ... irgendwie... schnell wars net wirklich aber spass hats trotzdem gemacht ... irgendwie


----------



## rmfausi (26. September 2013)

Schön  Aber wo sind die andern zwei Thorstens?

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## 19Freerider97 (26. September 2013)

wer ist denn am sonntag alles Fotos machen?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (30. September 2013)

Danke nochmal fürs Mitnehmen im Shuttle gestern, ihr seid eine sehr nette Truppe in Heidelberg! Coole Strecke, mit 160mm kommt man doch schon ab und zu ans Limit... =) Brauche wohl mal wieder einen Downhiller...


----------



## HeavyBiker (30. September 2013)

jup, ... schönes WE , hier mal filmchen vom enduro training auf der DH und trails in der nähe


----------



## Deleted 130247 (30. September 2013)

Kuul............


----------



## HeavyBiker (30. September 2013)

danke  ... waren echt 2 perfekte "trainingstage" fürs superenduro am donnerstag in befe


----------



## DerandereJan (6. Oktober 2013)

Dann will ich auch mal.... war geil bei euch!


----------



## lomo (6. Oktober 2013)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Dann will ich auch mal....




Mano negra! Sehr gut!


----------



## DerandereJan (6. Oktober 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> Mano negra! Sehr gut!



Ahhh der Kenner.... 

Gracias hombre!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (6. Oktober 2013)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Ahhh der Kenner....
> 
> Gracias hombre!



De nada!
Hätte vielleicht auch "muy bien" schreiben sollen


----------



## Osama (6. Oktober 2013)

netter sound für ein Vid aus Highdelberg


----------



## altstadtsume (18. Oktober 2013)

Für die Kurzentschlossenen: Morgen großer Bautag!

Treffpunkt ab 10 Uhr unterhalb der Gleitschirmfliegerwiese.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (18. Oktober 2013)

...........
de´ Worschty muß aber noch etwas in seine Klamotten reinwachsen.


----------



## codename87 (11. Januar 2014)

Morgen ab ca. 1200 (je nach Alkoholpegel heute nacht) privater Shuttlebetrieb am KS... 
Doppelt so teuer da der Hänger mit meinem Auto gezogen wird - also mein Verschleiß...


----------



## HeavyBiker (11. Januar 2014)

lass dich doch mit reifen oder ner kupplung bezahlen  

aber stimmt schon ... so par stunden shutteln mit hänger bikes und personen geht schon ziemlich aufs material...


----------



## RogerRobert (13. Januar 2014)

Bei dem klasse Wetter mal den Basti gefilmt und meinen neuen Gopro-Propeller getestet


----------



## Deleted 130247 (13. Januar 2014)

Nice..............


----------



## guru39 (13. Januar 2014)

cool 

Und hier nochn Bildchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RogerRobert (13. Januar 2014)

Coole Sache  - Ohne Propeller


----------



## Deleted 130247 (13. Januar 2014)

Boah, was´n blauer Himmel.


----------



## Kaena (14. Januar 2014)

Schöner Effekt mit dem Propeller!

Hier mal die ersten Schnappschüsse von mir. Weitere kommen noch


----------



## 19Freerider97 (14. Januar 2014)

war das beim shuttleday?


----------



## codename87 (14. Januar 2014)

Ja das ist alles von Sonntag - unserem Sektions-Trainigs-Foto-Session-Shuttle-Tag ... war echt cool. 
Ausser mein persönliches Ende...


 

 

 

 

 ...


----------



## Simbl (14. Januar 2014)

Frag mal den Guru vielleicht kann ers richten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (14. Januar 2014)

einfach 2 stöcke innen rein stecken und panzertape drumm


----------



## tommybgoode (14. Januar 2014)

Hoffentlich nix passiert. Scheint leider immer wieder mal zu passieren so was.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (14. Januar 2014)

eieieiei.................... hoffe dir is nix passiert.
jetz kannste dir endlich ´n N kaufen,


----------



## Simbl (14. Januar 2014)

Ja verkauf grat n Ion 18 Rahme.Da passiert sowas net


----------



## codename87 (14. Januar 2014)

Ohne Sturz. Die Stelle war eventuell schon länger angeschlagen, habs aber durch den Kettenklapperschutz nie gesehen... Durch Dämpfer vllt doch bisschen zu weich und dann öfter bis Anschlag...


----------



## donnersberger (15. Januar 2014)

Uiii derb


----------



## codename87 (21. Januar 2014)

Da ist es ...


----------



## HeavyBiker (21. Januar 2014)

hey.... schick schick


----------



## RogerRobert (22. Januar 2014)

Sieht schon etwas besser aus als dein altes


----------



## codename87 (24. Januar 2014)

Und jetzt noch besser...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pro-wheels (18. Februar 2014)

Moinsen, 
wann ist den wieder streckenpflege angesagt ?
Das letze mal sah sie im oberen Teil derbe schlecht aus....


----------



## codename87 (27. Februar 2014)

Morgen nachmittag.  
Siehe: 
http://www.hd-freeride.de/forum/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=650&p=38794#p38794


----------



## ciao heiko (1. März 2014)

Wichtiger Termin in Heidelberg. Bitte wenn möglich zahlreich teilnehmen.
(schweres Gerät und Fullface bitte zuhause lassen)

http://www.gruene-heidelberg.de/inn...article/im-gruenen-daheim-ein-wald-fuer-alle/

*Im Grünen daheim. Ein Wald für alle!*

*So 9.3.2014*
_In Heidelberg und im Land wird derzeit rege über die Nutzung von Waldwegen diskutiert: Die aktuelle Regelung in Baden-Württemberg untersagt das Radfahren auf Wegen unter zwei Metern Breite, lässt aber Ausnahmeregelungen auf lokaler Ebene zu. Viele Radsportverbände wünschen sich eine praxisnahe gesetzliche Regelung, die auf persönliche Verantwortung und gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme der Waldbesucher statt auf Verbote setzt. Wanderer möchten die Wege gefahrlos nutzen...............

*16:00 Uhr*: Vor-Ort-Begehung auf dem Wanderparkplatz Drei-Eichen im Heidelberger Stadtwald und gemeinsamer Spaziergang durch den Wald zum DAI (Hinfahrt mit Bus 39 ab Bismarckplatz möglich)

*18:00 Uhr:* Podiumsdiskussion in der Dai Bibliothek (Sofienstr. 12, 69115 Heidelberg) mit:_


----------



## trickn0l0gy (2. März 2014)

Servus Jungs,

war echt klasse gestern, danke nochmal für die gute Zeit und den Shuttle-Spass! 

Würde mich freuen, euch mal am Feldberg oder im Rheingau begrüssen zu können. 

Unser Forum ist hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/f/gravity-pilots-e-v.214/

Viele Grüße aus Frankfurt,

Max

PS Hat nicht gestern jemand Fotos gemacht?


----------



## donnersberger (2. März 2014)

Hi, ja das war ich, hab's zumindest versucht. Werde sie peu a peu entwickeln und hochladen: http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/s/54616


----------



## HeavyBiker (2. März 2014)

zwar nicht auf der vereins DH aber immerhin HD freerider unterwegs  (sternwarten trail)


----------



## trickn0l0gy (4. März 2014)

donnersberger schrieb:


> Hi, ja das war ich, hab's zumindest versucht. Werde sie peu a peu entwickeln und hochladen: http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/s/54616


Schöne Bilder, Du scheinst ein gutes Auge und Händchen zu haben... =)


----------



## donnersberger (4. März 2014)

Danke, Danke - aber bei den DH-Moddlz keine Kunst


----------



## Tribal84 (10. März 2014)

Hi wir waren gestern das erstemal bei euch auf der Strecke (leider zu Fuß)
Wenn man ein tagesticket erwirbt und es geshuttelt wird (shuttlegebühren sind klar) wird man als nicht Mitglied mitgenommen oder muss man fürs shuttlen im Verein sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## altstadtsume (10. März 2014)

Shutteln ist nur für Mitglieder. Geht aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen nicht anders.


----------



## Tribal84 (10. März 2014)

Selbst schuld, dann habt ihr nen neues Familienmitglied 
Anmeldung geht gleich raus


----------



## altstadtsume (10. März 2014)

Och, damit können wir leben.... ;-)


----------



## altstadtsume (11. April 2014)

Gestern ein bisschen Trailpflege im Norden betrieben. Ganz legal und offiziell...
Vorher:



Nachher:


----------



## Guent (11. April 2014)

Subba Sach! Wou isn des? WS?


----------



## altstadtsume (11. April 2014)

Heiligenberg, Zollstockweg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guent (11. April 2014)

Donge!


----------



## codename87 (20. Juni 2014)

Ab Freitag 20.06. ca 1200Uhr bis Sonntag 22.06. ca 2200Uhr ist die komplette Strecke aufgrund diverser Bauarbeiten gesperrt.


----------



## matiosch (20. Juni 2014)

Ich hatte mich gestern schon über das Kreuz vor dem einen Double gewundert...
Falls ihr einen schwarzen Poc Index DH Handschuh findet, das ist meiner


----------



## codename87 (20. Juni 2014)

Das Kreuz vor dem Blockhausdouble galt auch nur dessen Absprung... der ist noch sehr frisch.


----------



## donnersberger (27. Oktober 2014)

Hab mal wieder bissl auf der Strecke geknipst:





Rest im Album: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/54616


----------



## MAX01 (23. Februar 2015)

ZDF Bericht über den Konflikt Wanderer vs. Biker im Heidelberger Stadtwald:
http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/beitrag/video/2342230/Wenn's-im-Wald-mal-wieder-hoch-hergeht
Kam am Sonntag dem 22.02.2015 um 18:30


----------



## sp00n82 (1. März 2015)

Wer sichs nicht anschauen mag, ich hab das Wichtigste mal hier zusammengefasst...


----------



## altstadtsume (17. März 2015)

Helfer wie immer gerne gesehen!


----------



## altstadtsume (17. März 2015)

Und wer am Sonntag nicht kann oder nicht ausgelastet ist, darf sich gerne am Samstag zum Bauen auf der Strecke einfinden.
Treffpunkt: Samstag, 21.03. 10 Uhr Molkenkur


----------



## Osama (18. März 2015)

Samstag bin ich dabei...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (18. März 2015)

Osama schrieb:


> Samstag bin ich dabei...!


 Juhuuu,  
sach mal Börnd, war eigentlich dein Hackenrechenstampfer schon mal im Einsatz ?
Wenn ja würde ich gerne Pic´s vom Einsatz sehen.
Gruß Gerdi


----------



## Dddakk (18. März 2015)

Und am gleichen Sonntag werden in Heidelberg etliche  unverrottbare Luftballons mit Schnur auf die Reise geschickt.
Egal, die fliegen ja dann woanders hin.	 

Eine Elster am WS hatte sogar mal nen "Hello-Kitty-Silber-Glitzer-Ballon" mit ins Nest eingearbeitet. Tre chique!


----------



## Osama (18. März 2015)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Juhuuu,
> sach mal Börnd, war eigentlich dein Hackenrechenstampfer schon mal im Einsatz ?
> Wenn ja würde ich gerne Pic´s vom Einsatz sehen.
> Gruß Gerdi



Selbstverfreilich war der Gerät schon im Einsatz!!
...nur Bilder hab' ich leider keine


----------



## Deleted 130247 (18. März 2015)

Osama schrieb:


> Selbstverfreilich war der Gerät schon im Einsatz!!
> ...nur Bilder hab' ich leider keine


 Oooooch ............


----------



## Osama (18. März 2015)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Oooooch ............



...AABER  Bauwerke die kann man am KS bewundern


----------



## fffoxhunter (19. März 2015)

http://www.rnz.de/nachrichten/heide...gestuerzt-Schwierige-Rettung-_arid,83504.html


----------



## Dddakk (19. März 2015)

Aua!
In der Schlierbach-Chirugie werden sie langsam zu MTB-Sturz-Spezialisten.


----------



## s1monster (19. März 2015)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Und am gleichen Sonntag werden in Heidelberg etliche  unverrottbare Luftballons mit Schnur auf die Reise geschickt.
> Egal, die fliegen ja dann woanders hin.
> 
> Eine Elster am WS hatte sogar mal nen "Hello-Kitty-Silber-Glitzer-Ballon" mit ins Nest eingearbeitet. Tre chique!



Was ist denn am Sonntag in HD? Kenne das mit den Luftballons nur von Hochzeiten...


----------



## Dddakk (19. März 2015)

Sommertagsumzüge, besonders in Handschuhsheim: 1250-Jahr-Feier. Zentrum besser meiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (20. März 2015)

Ich habe die ganze Korona am Sonntag gesehen wie sie den verunfallten Biker aus dem Wald getragen hatten.
Das die nicht noch den Gaisbergweg total gesperrt das hätte noch gefehlt, quasi das i-Tüpfelchen. Was aber auch
alles da, Krankenwagen, Polizei und Feuerwehr mit zwei Fahrzeugen.  

Bis bald im Wald ...


----------



## guru39 (23. März 2015)

Bilder von der gestrigen Müllsammelaktion!

















Ich kann verstehen das er Stinksauer über den Müll ist.


----------



## altstadtsume (23. März 2015)

In der Natur zu Hause..... Aber bitte nicht so!!


----------



## guru39 (26. März 2015)




----------



## altstadtsume (26. März 2015)




----------



## sp00n82 (26. März 2015)

"Geilste Trails der Welt", ja, aber leider eben nicht die paar die dann "offiziell ausgewiesen" werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (26. März 2015)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> ......., ja, aber leider eben nicht die paar die dann "offiziell ausgewiesen" werden...



Das hat ja auch niemand behauptet. Wir arbeiten aber daran.


----------



## black soul (27. März 2015)




----------



## RogerRobert (27. April 2015)

Also die Strecke ist in einem super Zustand und rockt wie Sau:


----------



## altstadtsume (10. Juni 2015)

Auch dieses Jahr gibt es wieder unseren Fahrtechnikkurs für Frauen. Los geht's am Sonntag, den 14.06. um 11 Uhr, Treffpunkt Parkplatz am Bergfriedhof am Steigerweg.
Riesenspaß und das für umme __
Einfach hier anmelden und mitmachen:
http://www.nettermine.de/netseminar...dfQuartal=&sdfKurzbezeichnung=&sdfSeminarNr=&


----------



## Kaena (16. Juni 2015)

Am Sonntag den 21.Juni findet der Aktionstag "Lebendiger Neckar" statt und ich hoffe das wieder ein paar nicht wasserscheue
HD-Freerider von der Heidelberger Neckarwies in die Fluten hüpfen  

(vom letzten Jahr....)


----------



## altstadtsume (16. Juni 2015)

Das hoffe ich auch...


----------



## guru39 (16. Juni 2015)

Früher, als ich jünger war, hätte ich das auch noch gemacht...so mit ins Wasser hüpfen und so 

Jetzt freue ich mich nur noch darauf Bilder mit meiner Kleinbildkamera zu machen 





Fickt euch


----------



## HeavyBiker (16. Juni 2015)

ich bin leider nicht dabei  ... hab  schon nen termin beim swiss 4X cup ....


----------



## guru39 (16. Juni 2015)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> ich bin leider nicht dabei  ... hab  schon nen termin beim swiss 4X cup ....




Fick dich und hab spaß  dabei


----------



## Kaena (17. Juni 2015)

guru39 schrieb:


> Früher, als ich jünger war, hätte ich das auch noch gemacht...so mit ins Wasser hüpfen und so


 




 



HeavyBiker schrieb:


> ich bin leider nicht dabei  ... hab  schon nen termin beim swiss 4X cup ....


 
schade, aber daumendrück von mir Heavy  



altstadtsume schrieb:


> Das hoffe ich auch...


 
wäre schade wenn nix wär, Knipser hätten wir schon ein paar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (17. Juni 2015)

Dankeschön, wir werden unser bestes geben


----------



## donnersberger (22. Juni 2015)

hab die ersten Pics schon mal ins Album gepackt - Ihr wart klasse !!!


----------



## Kaena (22. Juni 2015)

Klasse Döner


----------



## Kaena (23. Juni 2015)

Schee wars, vielen Dank an die Wasserhüpfer 
Ein paar von mir.....


----------



## sp00n82 (23. Juni 2015)

Sind die Fotos/Videos von der Gopro kurz überm Wasser was geworden?


----------



## guru39 (23. Juni 2015)

Auf das Video bin ich auch mal gespannt 

Die Bilder sind der Hammer 

besonders Nummer 2 von Kaena 

Hab aber auch noch zwei Bilder, die zumindest mir gefallen


----------



## cmdT (29. Juni 2015)

Hey,
ich befahre in und um HD meistens illegale Trails. Dazu zählen „echt“- illegale Trails und solche Wanderwege, die von Bikern viel genutzt werden. Was bleibt einem auch anderes übrig.
Nun wäre es doch sicher schön, auch in der Region ein paar lohnende Trails zu haben, die legal zu befahren sind und auch von jedermann befahren werden dürfen. Aus meiner Sicht wären Strecken wie die verdächtigen bei Freiburg eine tolle Sache. Ich rede also von Strecken, die jeder geübte Fahrer herunterkommt und keine Hardcore- Downhill- Freeride Strecken. Diese am KS bedient den Bedarf für normalsterbliche Mtbler m.E. nämlich nicht.
Es gibt ja einige Trails, die irgendwann mal mehr schlecht als recht angelegt wurden und auch nicht wirklich gepflegt werden (dürfen). Gibt es in der Region HD eigentlich initiativen zur reaktivierung von solchen Trails und deren Legalisierung?

Persönlich stehe ich zwar nicht auf Vereinsmeierei, aber ich könnte mir vorstellen sowohl bei der Interessenvertretung, als auch beim Streckenbau zu unterstützen (wenn es denn einen Ansatzpunkt gäbe).

Grüße

C


----------



## altstadtsume (2. Juli 2015)

Komm doch einfach am Sonntag auf die Neckarwiese zum "Schaufenster des Sports". Da haben wir zwischen 12 und 19 Uhr einen mobilen Pumptrack aufgebaut. 
Natürlich sind auch alle anderen eingeladen, ein paar Ründchen zu drehen oder mit uns ein paar Worte zu wechseln.


----------



## altstadtsume (15. Juli 2015)

Liebe Mitglieder und Freunde von HD-Freeride,

am Sonntag den 19. Juli findet ab 14 Uhr wieder unser Infotag statt. Hierzu möchten wir alle Mitglieder, Eltern und Freunde von HD-Freeride einladen.
An diesem Tag besteht die Möglichkeit, sich unsere Trainingsstrecke anzuschauen, Fahrer in Aktion zu sehen oder einfach den Verein und seine Arbeit etwas näher kennenzulernen.

Der Infotag findet im Bereich des Blockhausweges statt. Der Weg dorthin ist ab der Aussichtsplattform ausgeschildert.
Die Strecke wird an diesem Tag nicht durchgängig befahrbar sein, da wir einzelne Bereiche für Fußgänger freigeben werden.

!! Falls wir genügend Leute sind, wird geshuttlet (nur für Mitglieder!) !!_ _
Wir freuen uns auf Euer Kommen, egal ob mit oder ohne Rad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## altstadtsume (17. September 2015)

Am Samstag, den 26.09.2015 bietet der Verein HD-Freeride ein Fahrtechniktraining für Fortgeschrittene statt.

Alle, die schon immer mal auf unserer Strecke fahren wollten, haben hier die Möglichkeit unter fachkundiger Anleitung das eine oder andere Hindernis zu meistern.

Ort und Uhrzeit: 14 Uhr Aussichtsplattform Königstuhl

Das Fahrtechniktraining findet im Rahmen der Veranstaltungsreihe "Natürlich Heidelberg" statt, deswegen bitte hier anmelden: http://www.nettermine.de/netseminar...uartal=&sdfKurzbezeichnung=&sdfSeminarNr=913&


----------



## Simbl (17. September 2015)

Boa, weiß erst ein Tag vorher ob ich da kann. Lust hätte ich schon


----------



## Osama (17. September 2015)

Bei mir wird das wohl nichts.


----------



## sp00n82 (20. September 2015)

Das klingt tatsächlich interessant, die Strecke wollte ich in der Tat schon länger mal fahren.


----------



## altstadtsume (9. Oktober 2015)

Wie bereits angekündigt findet am Samstag, den 17.10. der große Jahres-Bautag an unserer Freeride-Strecke statt.

Treffpunkt: 11 Uhr Molkenkur

Gebaut wird bis ca. 16 Uhr, dann gibt es im Anschluss für alle Helfer was Heißes vom Grill und was Kaltes aus der Flasche!
Auf dem Programm stehen Sanierungs- und Ausebesserungsarbeiten und wenn wir ganz viele sind, können wir auch noch die ein oder andere neue Idee umsetzen, die sich unsere Streckenwärter für Euch ausgedacht haben.... Es lohnt sich also!


----------



## codename87 (19. Oktober 2015)

Die Strecke bleibt, vom Einstieg bis zum Blockhausweg (erster Quer- und Wanderweg),
je nach Wetterlage drei bis vier Wochen gesperrt damit sich alle neuen Bauwerke setzen können
und die investierte Arbeit nicht gleich wieder zunichte gemacht wird.

Wer sich nicht dran hält ist doof und hat kleine Genitalien.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (19. Oktober 2015)

Habt ihr eigentlich so ein schönes Labyrinth aus Flatterband gezogen wie in Stuttgart? Hab gestern schon den ersten Trottel gesehen, wie er von der Treppe auf die Strecke gefahren ist.


----------



## JohVir (19. Oktober 2015)

Wir haben immer wieder abgesperrt. Leider wird man die Leute die Schaden anrichten wollen nie ganz abhalten können.
Zwar dumm für sie selbst, wenn die Strecke nicht hält aber das scheint bereits zuviel geistige Transferleistung für viele darzustellen. 
Ist zwar sehr schade aber ist so.


----------



## sp00n82 (19. Oktober 2015)

Vielleicht könnt ihr noch ein Schild aufstellen am Einstieg, das darauf hinweist, warum die Strecke jetzt gesperrt ist.
Die die jetzt dort fahren werden wohl eher nicht hier oder auf Facebook mitlesen.


----------



## codename87 (19. Oktober 2015)

Das Schild würde da auch nicht viel dran ändern, wenn teilweise sogar die Blockaden entfernt werden.
Die Leute müssen einfach mit dem schlechten Gewissen leben...

Und mit der Gewissheit das die ganze Welt weiß dass sie kleine Genitalien haben


----------



## JohVir (19. Oktober 2015)

#schrumpfnudel


----------



## codename87 (19. Oktober 2015)

So ungefähr wollte ich das auch erst schreiben, aber du weißt ja, Gleichberechtigung, Trockenpflaumen und so


----------



## sp00n82 (21. Oktober 2015)

Das Flatterband am Einstieg war vorhin schon komplett runtergedrückt, ich habs mal wieder hingezuzelt, aber das wird wohl nicht allzu lange halten.


----------



## codename87 (11. Januar 2016)

Die Strecke ist bis auf die Enduroline wieder offen.


----------



## altstadtsume (11. Februar 2016)

*Noch ganz sauber?!*


----------



## Trailster-Alex (11. Februar 2016)

altstadtsume schrieb:


> *Noch ganz sauber?!*


Da sind auch die Landtagswahlen...
Also erst schön wählen gehen, dann zum großen Pickup am Königsstuhl treffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## altstadtsume (9. März 2016)

Nicht vergessen: Am Sonntag wird der Wald geputzt! 
Los geht's um 11:45 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz an der Aussichtsplattform.


----------



## cmdT (13. März 2016)

Guten Abend Heidelberger,

ich war heute seit längerem mal wieder am Königstuhl unterwegs. Leider musste ich feststellen, dass ein Trail verändert wurde. Da wo vor kurzem noch ein kleiner Steindrop mit etwas hakeliger Zufahrt war, ist jetzt eine flüssige Zufahrt entstanden und ein paar Meter weiter wurde ein anderer Sprung/Drop gebaut. Bei Strava heißt das Konstrukt jetzt "Todesdrop"
Prinzipiell bin ich ja dafür, dass Wege gepflegt werden und habe nicht das geringste dagegen, dass Strecken durch kleine Eingriffe interessanter gestaltet werden. Aber an diesen Baumaßnahmen speziell störe ich mich. Warum? Weil dieser Trail ohne die Eingriffe anspruchsvoller (Steinbrocken und größere Wurzeln) zu fahren war und in seiner Art verändert worden ist. Dieser Weg war vorher auch schon schön zu fahren und war eine Abwechslung zu dem was weiter unten auf der alten DH folgt.

Das ist meine Meinung. Ich will prinzipiell niemandem auf den Schlips treten, sondern daran appelieren sich vor Baumaßnahmen Gedanken zu machen, ob das Vorhaben zum Trail passt.

Amen!

Grüße

Christian


----------



## JohVir (13. März 2016)

Hi, ich denke nicht, dass Du die offizielle legale Strecke meinst. Von daher ist es evtl hier falsch adressiert. 
Gruß


----------



## cmdT (13. März 2016)

JohVir schrieb:


> Hi, ich denke nicht, dass Du die offizielle legale Strecke meinst. Von daher ist es evtl hier falsch adressiert.
> Gruß



...

ist mir bewusst, ich war der Meinung, dass ich die Baumeister hier am ehesten erreiche, sory für's OT. musste raus!

Grüße

C


----------



## sp00n82 (14. März 2016)

Tja, der komplette Trail an sich ist illegal, auf offiziellen Wanderkarten taucht der erst gar nicht auf. Er wurde also insgesamt von Anfang an "verändert". Weniger anspruchsvoll finde ich ihn jetzt auch nicht unbedingt (es sei denn, da ist nochmal was gemacht worden seitdem ich das letzte Mal dort war), es gibt dort jetzt halt mehrere Möglichkeiten (die Ausleitung rechts rum ist z.B. deutlich ruppiger als die alte links rum).

Den Namen Todesdrop trägt der übrigens mit gutem Grund, ich weiß von mindestens 2 gebrochenen Handgelenken und einem angebrochenem Zahn an der Stelle. Und mein Helm durfte auch schon dran glauben.


----------



## cmdT (14. März 2016)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Tja, der komplette Trail an sich ist illegal, auf offiziellen Wanderkarten taucht der erst gar nicht auf. Er wurde also insgesamt von Anfang an "verändert". Weniger anspruchsvoll finde ich ihn jetzt auch nicht unbedingt (es sei denn, da ist nochmal was gemacht worden seitdem ich das letzte Mal dort war), es gibt dort jetzt halt mehrere Möglichkeiten (die Ausleitung rechts rum ist z.B. deutlich ruppiger als die alte links rum).
> 
> Den Namen Todesdrop trägt der übrigens mit gutem Grund, ich weiß von mindestens 2 gebrochenen Handgelenken und einem angebrochenem Zahn an der Stelle. Und mein Helm durfte auch schon dran glauben.


... Da hast Du recht. Allerdings bleibe ich bei meiner Meinung, daß insbesondere der "Todesdrop" dort nicht passend ist.

Egal, have fun and ride on!

Bitte brecht euch nichts!

Grüße

C


----------



## JohVir (15. April 2016)

So, mal wieder ein Update zur Streck 

An der Strecke wurde wieder fleißig gearbeitet und die Streckenführung hat sich nach dem Roller Coaster etwas geändert. Bitte fahrt die Strecke nicht gleich auf 100% sondern schaut's Euch vorher an!

Bei Sperrung bitte eine andere Line wählen.
Da der Streckenabschnitt noch frisch ist, bitte ich alle nicht im Nassen zu fahren. Wer im Regen und Matsch fährt zerstört die Strecke unnötig.
Danke an die Wühlmäuse die diese Woche gegraben haben


----------



## JohVir (15. April 2016)

Weil's so schön ist noch das nächste Update.

Der Auslauf zum Blockhausweg ist auch wieder frisch wie ein Babypopo.

Nutz den Auslauf bitte um den Speed rauszunehmen und nicht um mit Mach3 auf den Blockhausweg zu schießen!

Danke an die Helfer!


----------



## RogerRobert (15. April 2016)

Wow, da wurde ja ordentlich Erde bewegt! TOP! Wird zeit das ich bald wieder einen Downhiller bekomme...
Und sorry, dass ich nicht mit geholfen habe, obwohl anwesend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JohVir (17. April 2016)

Heute war wieder Streckenbegehung.
An der Strecke hat sich wieder einiges getan und viel Dreck wurde bewegt. Tolle hohe neue Anlieger und auch die DH Line welche auf den Bildern oben zu sehen ist, ist richtig hammer geworden.

Es wurden auch neue Optimierungen für die kommende Zeit besprochen. Diese werden sich haupsächlich im Bereich Autobahn und Steinfeld abspielen. Bilder seht ihr dann wieder hier


----------



## bachmayeah (18. April 2016)

auch als nicht-mitglied bin ich heute mal die strecke ab dem Baumstamm hochgeschoben und war überrascht, was sich da - insbesondere bzgl. der Streckenpflege - tut.
Hut ab!


----------



## JohVir (18. April 2016)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> auch als nicht mitglied ...
> Hut ab!



Danke für den Zuspruch! Freut uns wenn der Aufwand sich lohnt. 

Als Mitglied kann ich dir auch sagen, dass es sich so geil fährt wie es aussieht.


----------



## JohVir (19. April 2016)

So gestern ging es weiter  Die Baumeister geraten langsam in Rage!  
Gebt den Bauwerken bitte Zeit zum setzen und respektiert Sperrungen!


----------



## altstadtsume (19. April 2016)

Am 1. Mai sind wir wieder beim FamilienRADeln in der Bahnstadt am Start. Diesmal gibt es feinste Pump-Action auf dem mobilen Pumptrack.
Los geht's offiziell um 13 Uhr. Aber für alle Helfer die ab 9 Uhr beim Aufbau dabei sind, steht der Pumptrack natürlich schon früher zur Verfügung ;-)


----------



## altstadtsume (19. April 2016)

Falls in den nächsten Wochen und Monaten mal etwas Langeweile aufkommen sollte, wir haben die Antwort....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (20. April 2016)




----------



## JohVir (1. Mai 2016)

So heute waren wir beim Familien Radeln in Heidelberg aktiv.
In der neuen Bahnstadt haben wir einen mobile Pumptrack aufgebaut und damit Jung und Alt begeistert. Gerade die kleinen waren mit viel Freude dabei. Wie immer gibt's ein paar Bilder. Wer schnell ist schafft es bestimmt noch ein paar Runden zu drehen. Der Track steht bis heute Abend. #localsgolegal #wirsindradsport


----------



## JohVir (9. Mai 2016)

!!!!AUSGEBUCHT NICHT MEHR EINTRAGEN BITTE!!!!
Am 21. Mai lädt der HD-FREERIDE e.V. neugierige Biker auf die Strecke ein zu unserem DH Schnupperkurs & Streckentag. Neben hilfsbereiten Guides die Euch die Strecke zeigen, steht Euch an diesem Tag auch ein Shuttle Service kostenfrei zur Verfügung. 15 bis 20 Plätze für Gäste können wir bereitstellen. Lasst Euch die Chance nicht entgehen und tragt Euch schnell ein!
Vereinsmitglieder sind natürlich wie immer willkommen mit zu shutteln.

Start ist um 10:30 an der Molkenkur. Geshuttelt wird bis der letzte aufgibt.

EDIT: Wer noch nicht volljährig ist benötigt unbedingt einen Haftungsausschluss von den Eltern unterschrieben. Vorlage gibt es hier:
http://www.hd-freeride.de/downloads/

http://doodle.com/poll/4i86sza63bmudcyx


----------



## Joshua60 (10. Mai 2016)

Schade, ich kann an dem Tag nicht.  Hätte sonst gerne wieder den Besenfahrer gegeben. 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JohVir (10. Mai 2016)

Wir sind bereits ausgebucht! Schaut einfach immer mal wieder rein falls jemand abspringt.
Das wird mega!


----------



## JohVir (21. Mai 2016)

Vielen Dank an alle die heute dabei waren und den Tag so hammer gemacht haben wie er war! 
Wir haben ca 180 km weggeshuttelt 
Über 20 Gäste waren es final die mit uns geshuttelt sind. Auch ein riesen Dankeschön an die Vereinsmitglieder für den Einsatz beim Guiding, Shuttel-Fahren und Organisieren! 
So macht das alles Spaß wenn alle dabei sind!


----------



## guru39 (22. Mai 2016)

Diesel, Tank links und so 

ansonsten einen  für die Aktion.


----------



## donnersberger (22. Mai 2016)

Hab'n bissl geknipst, der erste Schwung ist im Album, weitere folgen, stay tuned..


----------



## Free_Rider94 (23. Mai 2016)

Super Aktion von euch! Hat mich sehr gefreut!


----------



## donnersberger (23. Mai 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedbullit (1. Juni 2016)

und andere Perspektive


----------



## JohVir (5. Juni 2016)

Da macht man mit den Jungs aus dem Verein Sektionstraining und da kommt auf einmal Jannik aus dem SportsNut World Cup Team die Strecke runter als gäbe es kein Morgen mehr __ Sehr sympathischer Kerl, der direkt für ein Foto mit uns bereit war.
Schön dass auch WC Rider den Charme unserer Vereinsstrecke genießen.


----------



## altstadtsume (6. Juni 2016)

Bald ist es soweit und Heidelberg hat einen amtlichen Pumptrack ;-)

"Die Umgestaltung der alten BMX-Strecke wurde initiiert und unterstützt vom Verein HD Freeride, vom Sportkreis Heidelberg und von der Fahrrad-AG der Internationalen Gesamtschule Hasenleiser."

Mehr Infos gibt's hier: http://www.heidelberg.de/hd,Lde/03_...nd+huegel+_+ohne+in+die+pedale+zu+treten.html


----------



## Levty (24. Juni 2016)

altstadtsume schrieb:


> Bald ist es soweit und Heidelberg hat einen amtlichen Pumptrack ;-)
> 
> "Die Umgestaltung der alten BMX-Strecke wurde initiiert und unterstützt vom Verein HD Freeride, vom Sportkreis Heidelberg und von der Fahrrad-AG der Internationalen Gesamtschule Hasenleiser."
> 
> Mehr Infos gibt's hier: http://www.heidelberg.de/hd,Lde/03_...nd+huegel+_+ohne+in+die+pedale+zu+treten.html


Ey, das war nie eine BMX Strecke, sondern ein Pumptrack (jedenfalls als einer konzipiert)!

Finde ich super, man darf gespannt sein!


----------



## altstadtsume (24. Juni 2016)

Die von der Stadt hatten einen Plan aus den 80er Jahren dabei, danach war es mal als BMX-Strecke geplant und gebaut worden


----------



## altstadtsume (28. Juni 2016)

Der Bau des Pumptracks verzögert sich leider um 3-4 Wochen, da die Soccerfeld-Baustelle noch nicht so weit ist. Aber gut, bei dem Wetter der letzten Wochen ist das ja auch kein Wunder....


----------



## trickn0l0gy (28. Juni 2016)

Soccer? Ist für Sucker. Ich kenne nur Fussball.


----------



## Osama (28. Juni 2016)

... und Fußball ist für Lutscher


----------



## trickn0l0gy (29. Juni 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JohVir (9. August 2016)

Die Jungs waren fleißig und haben den Absprung vom Blockhaus Double fit gemacht. Bitte respektiert die Sperrung bis der Absprung befahrbar ist.








‎


----------



## JohVir (15. August 2016)

Gute Laune und perfektes Wetter! Shuttlen am Samstag ging wieder richtig nach vorne


----------



## JohVir (15. August 2016)

Dank unserer fleißigen Streckenwärter wurden die Spuren die der Regen hinterlassen hatte wieder beseitigt. Die Enduro Line wurde wieder neu geshaped und bringt Euch wieder schön flowig an den Blockhaus Double  
Die Sperrung am Absprung vom weiten Blockhaus Double bitte respektieren. Danke


----------



## Deleted 130247 (16. August 2016)

JohVir schrieb:


> Gute Laune und perfektes Wetter! Shuttlen am Samstag ging wieder richtig nach vorne



 .............  .......... jesses ist der Börnd so dünn geworden ....


----------



## Osama (17. August 2016)

Das würkt nur so, das machen die haaarre...


----------



## Deleted 130247 (17. August 2016)

Osama schrieb:


> Das würkt nur so, das machen die haaarre...



........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## altstadtsume (18. August 2016)

Unverhofft kommt oft! Der Bau des Pumptracks am Erlenweg hat begonnen. Wer spontan Zeit und Lust hat kann gerne heute und am Freitag vorbeischauen und mithelfen. Das Bauteam ist jeweils bis 20 Uhr vor Ort. Danke!
Bitte dann noch nicht befahren, der Belag muss sich erst noch etwas festigen und der Pumptrack muss auch noch vom TÜV abgenommen werden. Vielen Dank für euer Verständnis! ;-)


----------



## donnersberger (20. August 2016)

Hab den Pumptrack leider nicht gefunden - hab Erlenweg ins Navi eingegeben, die Schule gefunden, aber den Pumptrack leider nicht :-(


Gesendet von iDöner


----------



## altstadtsume (20. August 2016)

Schade. Ist neben der TSG hinter dem Spielplatz.


----------



## altstadtsume (20. August 2016)

Geschafft!! Der Pumptrack ist fertig geworden. Jetzt nur noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten erledigen und ein bisschen warten bis sich alles gesetzt hat und dann kann es losgehen. 
Vielen Dank an die Helfer von heute, die trotz Dauerregen durchgehalten haben. Danke!!!
Bitte den Pumptrack erst benutzen, wenn es die offizielle Freigabe gibt. Wer jetzt darauf fährt macht die Arbeit anderer wieder kaputt und das wäre doof.


----------



## JohVir (27. August 2016)

Am 10. September haben wir unseren Streckentag nach dem Motto "Freeride Schnupperkurs - voneinander lernen". Wenn ihr Bock drauf habt mit uns ein Wenig die Strecke unsicher zu machen und dabei noch etwas Fahrtechnik zu lernen meldet Euch einfach für den kostenlosen Tag an! Das Shuttle ist wie immer dabei.
Ride on. http://natuerlich.heidelberg.de/pro...ride-Schnupperkurs+-+Motto+voneinander+Lernen


----------



## Bonvivant (5. September 2016)

Hallo miteinander, hat jemand ein Solid Strike in S/M und würde das von mir, im Tausch mit einem Last Coal, die Vereinsstrecke runter scheuchen lassen?


----------



## donnersberger (13. September 2016)

JohVir schrieb:


> Am 10. September haben wir unseren Streckentag nach dem Motto "Freeride Schnupperkurs - voneinander lernen". Wenn ihr Bock drauf habt mit uns ein Wenig die Strecke unsicher zu machen und dabei noch etwas Fahrtechnik zu lernen meldet Euch einfach für den kostenlosen Tag an! Das Shuttle ist wie immer dabei.
> Ride on. http://natuerlich.heidelberg.de/pro...ride-Schnupperkurs+-+Motto+voneinander+Lernen



War ein gelungener Tag mit prima Gästen, super Wetter und sehr viel Spaß! 

Teil der Gruppe kurz vor der Enduro-Line:








Gesendet von iDöner


----------



## JohVir (5. November 2016)

Wir haben heute an unserem Sprung am Wendeplatz weitergemacht. Wird bestimmt noch viel Arbeit aber der wird NICE


----------



## Irie Guide (16. November 2016)

JohVir schrieb:


> Wir haben heute an unserem Sprung am Wendeplatz weitergemacht. Wird bestimmt noch viel Arbeit aber der wird NICE


Alda Vadda. Sieht ganz schön derbe aus


----------



## JohVir (8. Dezember 2016)

Heute haben wir von der Stadt Heidelberg den ersten Preis für Umwelt und Nachhaltigkeit überreicht bekommen. Unser Engagement in der Konfliktlösung zwischen den verschiedenen Nutzern des Waldes sowie unser Engagement bei offentlichen Projekten wie zB dem Pumptrack in Rohrbach wurden lobend erwähnt .
Deshalb geht an alle Mitglieder und Helfer ein riesen Dankeschön raus für die Mühe und die Arbeit. Durch Euren Support können wir das Image unseres Sport in der Öffentlichkeit aufbessern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JohVir (9. Dezember 2016)

Hier auch nochmal der Pressetext aus dem Web:

"Der „HD-Freeride e. V.“ erhält für sein Projekt „Mountainbike-Sport umweltverträglich und ohne Konflikte mit anderen Waldnutzern ausüben“ 1.000 Euro. Der Verein richtete in Kooperation mit der Stadt Heidelberg im Jahr 2012 eine Freeride-Strecke im Heidelberger Stadtwald ein, betreibt diese in Eigenregie und trägt sämtliche Kosten zur Instandhaltung. Es ist eine der ersten offiziellen Strecken Deutschlands in einem stark frequentierten, stadtnahen Erholungswald. Der Verein ist Kooperationspartner des städtischen Umweltbildungsprogrammes „Natürlich Heidelberg“ und bietet in diesem Zusammenhang Schnuppertrainings an. Ziel ist es unter anderem, neue Zielgruppen, etwa Frauen, für den Sport zu begeistern. „HD-Freeride e. V.“ beteiligt sich an verschiedenen Aktionen wie dem jährlichen städtischen Waldputztag, um seine Mitglieder für eine umweltverträgliche und nachhaltige Nutzung des gemeinsamen Erholungsraumes zu sensibilisieren. "

(http://www.heidelberg.de/hd,Lde/HD/...eis.html#umwelt-und-nachhaltigkeitspreis-2016)


----------



## Radler-01 (9. Dezember 2016)

Ein Kompliment für eure "Öffentlichkeits"-*Arbeit* - es geht also auch in BaWü ein vernünftiges Miteinander, wenn alle wollen


----------



## JohVir (9. Dezember 2016)

radler-01 schrieb:


> Ein Kompliment für eure "Öffentlichkeits"-*Arbeit* - es geht also auch in BaWü ein vernünftiges Miteinander, wenn alle wollen


Dank Dir


----------



## donnersberger (10. Dezember 2016)

Die ersten Bilder von heute sind hier :


----------



## guru39 (13. Dezember 2016)




----------



## donnersberger (13. Dezember 2016)

So, die Pics vom Samstag sind im Album, hier nochmal zwei zum Schnellverzehr ;-)


----------



## JohVir (12. Februar 2017)

Heut ging's am Wendeplatz weiter!
Danke an die Helfer! Sieht schon richtig heiß aus.








Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## JohVir (12. Februar 2017)




----------



## donnersberger (13. Februar 2017)

Das sieht ganz nach einer neuen guten Foto-Location aus 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toby_1987 (19. Februar 2017)

Hej,

weiß hier jemand, wann es mal wieder einen Shuttle Service in Heidelberg gibt? Ich komme immer aus Wiesbaden und dann ist es häufig sehr ärgerlich, wenn der Bus mit Kinderwagen ausgebucht ist und man Stundenlang warten muss.

Suche auch gerne Leute die Bock auf eine ausgedehnte Enduro Tour haben oder Leute die mir gerne mal die besten Trails in Heidelberg zeigen möchten!!! Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn sich da mal was ergeben würde.

LG Tobi


----------



## JohVir (19. Februar 2017)

Shuttle wird immer angekündigt. Bist Du im Verein? Dann erfährst Du es über die Facebook Gruppe. Falls nein muss ich dran denken es hier zu posten. Dann müssen wir nämlich auch Gästekarten usw am Start haben. Gruß


----------



## Toby_1987 (19. Februar 2017)

Hej JohVir,

habe dir ne Pn geschickt =)


----------



## mlb (20. Februar 2017)

JohVir schrieb:


> Shuttle wird immer angekündigt. Bist Du im Verein? Dann erfährst Du es über die Facebook Gruppe. Falls nein muss ich dran denken es hier zu posten. Dann müssen wir nämlich auch Gästekarten usw am Start haben. Gruß


Shuttlen jetzt auch mit Gästekarte? Bisher war das Shuttle doch nur für Vereinsmitglieder, hieß es zumindest letztes Jahr noch....


----------



## JohVir (20. Februar 2017)

mlb schrieb:


> Shuttlen jetzt auch mit Gästekarte?



Ja und nein. Um die Strecke und die Mädels und Jungs aus dem Verein kennen zu lernen ist das schon mal ok. Es ist aber nicht gedacht, dass jemand dauernd als Gast mitshuttelt. Da gehen die Mitglieder vor. Gäste können nämlich den Bus nicht fahren. Das ist dann etwas unfair den Mitglieder gegenüber wo jeder mal den Kutscher spielen muss. Außerdem lohnt es sich auch für den Gast nicht jedes mal eine Gästekarte zu besorgen, da ist die Mitgliedschaft über's Jahr preiswerter und man hat den Stress nicht. Vor allem kann man so auch noch die Gemeinschaft unterstützen 

Also nicht päpstlicher als der Papst sein. Aber wir freuen uns natürlich über neue Mitglieder.

Gruß


----------



## Free_Rider94 (20. Februar 2017)

JohVir schrieb:


> Ja und nein. Um die Strecke und die Mädels und Jungs aus dem Verein kennen zu lernen ist das schon mal ok. Es ist aber nicht gedacht, dass jemand dauernd als Gast mitshuttelt. Da gehen die Mitglieder vor. Gäste können nämlich den Bus nicht fahren. Das ist dann etwas unfair den Mitglieder gegenüber wo jeder mal den Kutscher spielen muss. Außerdem lohnt es sich auch für den Gast nicht jedes mal eine Gästekarte zu besorgen, da ist die Mitgliedschaft über's Jahr preiswerter und man hat den Stress nicht. Vor allem kann man so auch noch die Gemeinschaft unterstützen
> 
> Also nicht päpstlicher als der Papst sein. Aber wir freuen uns natürlich über neue Mitglieder.
> 
> Gruß


und deswegen werd ich nach zweimal Gast spielen auch Mitglied 
Also nicht jetzt gleich aber demnächst  spätestens zum Saisonstart


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## altstadtsume (22. März 2017)

Am Mittwoch, den 29.03. um 15 Uhr findet die offizielle Einweihungsfeier der Stadt Heidelberg für den Pumptrack in Rohrbach statt.
Alle die Zeit und Lust haben sind hierzu herzlich eingeladen!


----------



## JohVir (24. März 2017)

Am kommenden Sonntag rollt wieder das Shuttle ab ca 10-11 Uhr.


----------



## JohVir (26. März 2017)

Das ging wieder richtig ab. Top Wetter und alle gut drauf. Keine bis wenige Blessuren und richtig schneller Boden. Da bekommt man so richtig Bock auf die Saison!


----------



## altstadtsume (28. März 2017)

Am Sonntag, den 02.04. findet wieder der alljährliche Waldputztag auf dem Königstuhl statt. Los geht's um 11:45 Uhr am Wanderparkplatz.
Die letzten Jahre hat die Beteiligung leider etwas nachgelassen. Das ist sehr schade, denn nur durch solche Aktionen wurde unsere Strecke möglich gemacht.
Nur durch solche Aktionen sind wir bei der Stadt ein (Verhandlungs-)Partner auf Augenhöhe was das Mountainbiken im Wald betrifft.
Nur durch solche Aktionen gewinnt man 1000 € beim Umweltpreis. Geld das den Mitgliedern und unserem Sport wieder zugutekommt.
Deswegen wäre es erfreulich, wenn am Sonntag mindestens genau so viele Leute, wie bei den Shuttleaktionen am Start wären.
Die Zahl 4 vom letzten Jahr, lässt sich sicherlich noch steigern 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Less waste, more ride! Die Trailfee zählt auf euch...


----------



## donnersberger (3. April 2017)

War man wieder ne gesellige Waldputztag- und super Shuttle-Aktion 

Hier schon mal ein Bild, die anderen kommen so peu a peu in den kommenden Tagen:


----------



## codename87 (3. April 2017)

Sehr geil, danke. Dann freu ich mich mal auf den Rest...


----------



## donnersberger (4. April 2017)

Hier ein Bild vom neuen Sprung (im Album sind auch noch ein paar neue dazugekommen):


----------



## JohVir (21. April 2017)

Weil das Wetter am Sonntag gut wird oder auch nicht wird geshuttelt.
Wir laden deshalb ab 11:00 zu Yoga-Stunde.


----------



## JohVir (29. April 2017)

Montag das rollt das Shuttle wenn genug Leute bereit dazu sind.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (1. Mai 2017)

Hallo, eine Frage an die Locals: War schom häufiger in HD und kann nun erstmals (Fr. 19.5.) das bike mitbringen, daher meine Frage: Gibt es irgendwo irgendeine Art von Übericht über die Trails um HD, v.a. Königsstuhl und Wwißer Stein? Bin weder bergauf noch bergab Höhenmeterscheu, fahre alles bis "mittlere Enduro-Schwierigkeit". Grüße B.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (1. Mai 2017)

In Strava ist eigentlich inzwischen alles eingetragen. Für TrailForks war ich bisher zu faul.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (1. Mai 2017)

Hmm, jetzt muß ich mich outen: Bin nicht in Stava.


----------



## sp00n82 (1. Mai 2017)

Alternativ kannst du auch bei OpenStreetMap die Wege angucken, da sind inzwischen auch fast alle Trails eingetragen. Bei einigen ist in den Details auch das Gefälle, der Untergrund und die ungefähre Schwierigkeit angegeben. Aber eine nette Übersichtsseite für alle (sowieso hochgradig illegalen bis auf den von HD Freeride ) Trails gibt es meines Wissens nicht.
Auf Youtube hab ich inzwischen auch ein paar "honest Trail Rides" angesammelt. Natürlich ebenso höchst illegal.

// Edit
Alternativ alternativ kannst du auch Samstags um 14 Uhr im Hinterhof von Heidelbike vorbei schauen, da trifft sich unsere Gruppe immer. Wobei diese Woche erstmal einige von uns beim Gäsbock sind, und es am 20. dann nach Finale Ligure geht.


----------



## cmdT (13. Mai 2017)

Hi Leute,

gibt es eigentlich irgendeine Initiative, im Heidelberger Einzugsgebiet Trails zu legalisieren? Ich wäre dabei! Ich meine so in der Art wie in Freiburg Borderline und Canadian erarbeitet worden sind. Vielleicht kann das auch in Heidelberg funktionieren.

Ich habe mich heute wieder ärgern müssen, dass Trails am KS mit Bäumen zugeworfen worden sind. Merken die Idioten denn nicht, dass es wahrscheinlich nur Tage oder Wochen dauert bis sich neue Trails um die Sperrung "herum" ergeben haben werden und diese Aktionen dazu führen, dass nur noch mehr Wald zerstört wird?
Unterm Strich wäre es doch für alle Beteiligten die beste Lösung, zwei oder drei Trails am KS freizugeben und entsprechend zu Pflegen. Kennt sich jemand mit den Eigentumsverhältnissen am KS aus?

Grüße

Christian

PS: Kommt mir jetzt nicht mit der Vereinsstrecke am KS. Das Konzept ist doch [...] nicht für viele Biker glücklichmachend.


----------



## sp00n82 (13. Mai 2017)

cmdT schrieb:


> PS: Kommt mir jetzt nicht mit der Vereinsstrecke am KS. Das Konzept ist doch der letzte Bullshit.


Genau darauf würde es aber hinaus laufen. In Bensheim hat ja z.B. letzte Woche der Fuchstrail eröffnet. Große Eröffnung mit Aussteller, Leihbikes, allem Pipapo etc. Aber fahren darf man dort seitdem auch nur noch als Vereinsmitglied. Nichtmal Tageskarten werden sie vorerst rausgeben.

Sobald es etwas "offizielles" gibt, braucht es dafür einen Träger, der die Verantwortung für die Pflege und den Versicherungsschutz übernimmt, falls auf dem Trail etwas passiert. Die Gemeinden werden nichts freigeben, wofür sie die Verantwortung tragen müssten. Eigenverwantwortung gibt es ja anscheinend nicht mehr, irgendwer würde in Deutschland schon klagen.

Momentan können wir fast noch froh sein, dass die Trails "nur" zugelegt werden. Ich fürchte den Zeitpunkt, an dem z.B. der Gaisberg komplett dicht gemacht wird - vorletzten Winter kam mir da z.B. eine Fußgängerin mit zwei unangeleinten Hunden entgegen, gerade als ich einen kleinen Kicker nehmen wollte. Hätte ich da nicht noch rechtzeitig genug mit dem Vorderrad schon über dem Kicker anhalten können, wäre was weiß ich passiert, und die Stadt hätte einen triftigen Grund gehabt, da mal eben aufzuräumen. Irgendwelche Rechte haben wir ja überhaupt nicht hier, der Weg ist unter 2 Meter breit, es sind illegal angelegte Strecken, mit illegal errichteten "Bauwerken", etc. Theoretisch könnte die Stadt da einmal mit nem Harvester durchmarschieren.


// Edit
Wenn man den Geoportal BW glauben darf, dann ist das fast komplett Gemeinde/Stadtwald hier.


----------



## cmdT (13. Mai 2017)

Ich bringe nochmal das Beispiel Freiburg. Dort hat es der ansässige Verein auch geschafft, mit den Grundbesitzern (afaik auch hauptsächlich Stadt) eine Regelung zu treffen, mit der alle glücklich sind. Dort darf jeder auf den besagten Trails fahren und der Verein hat sich zur Pflege verpflichtet.

Warum sollte das in Heidelberg nicht auch gehen?

Grüße

Christian


----------



## Osama (14. Mai 2017)

Weil Heidelberg nicht Freiburg ist???


----------



## codename87 (14. Mai 2017)

Ich meine es gibt doch im Programm Neckartal Odenwald ein paar offizielle "Trails"

Aber @cmdT warum versuchst du es nicht einfach hinzubekommen?


----------



## JohVir (14. Mai 2017)

cmdT schrieb:


> PS: Kommt mir jetzt nicht mit der Vereinsstrecke am KS. Das Konzept ist doch der letzte Bullshit.



Ist nicht die Ideallösung da so nicht alle Fahren können, haste Recht.

Allerdings ist das Kommentar etwas abwertend für diejenigen, die sich bei dem "Bullshit" ehrenamtlich einsetzen um wenigstens den Leuten im Verein das zu ermöglichen. Des Weiteren sollte man auch Mal sehen wie  viel da getan wird was nicht nur dem Verein nutzt. Neben dem ganzen politischen Gedöns um Legale Strecken zu bekommen ohne Verein und so, sind auch schon Erfolge zu sehen wie zB der Pumptrack in Rohrbach. Da setzt sich der Verein für die Community ein, obwohl alle nur auf das Scheiß-Konzept schimpfen. Daher ist das immer etwas schade wenn dann so flapsig Sprüche gezogen werden.

Dass die Situation anders besser wäre ist ohne Diskussion.

PS: wie @codename87 gesagt hat, gibt es ja ein legales Trail-Netzwerk. Das ist allerdings nicht genügend für die meisten (inkl. mir).

PPS: wir schreiben außerdem immer hier rein wenn geshuttelt wird. Wenn Du Mal kommen willst muss Du nur reagieren. Dann bring ich Gästekarten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (14. Mai 2017)

Die offiziell freigegeben Strecken sind zu 90% ein Witz. Scheinen mir eher für den Marathon-Sport ausgelegt zu sein. Die Karte gibts hier: http://www.heidelberg.de/hd,Lde/HD/Erleben/Mountainbiken.html
Lustigerweise verwenden sie für die offizielle Karte das Material von Openstreetmaps, und nicht etwa den offiziellen Stadtplan. Da sind dann also auch Wege sichtbar, die es offiziell gar nicht geben sollte.  Und inzwischen sind auf Openstreetmap ja auch noch ein paar mehr vorhanden (wer die wohl eingetragen hat? *hüstel*).


----------



## cmdT (14. Mai 2017)

JohVir schrieb:


> Allerdings ist das Kommentar etwas abwertend für diejenigen, die sich bei dem "Bullshit" ehrenamtlich einsetzen um wenigstens den Leuten im Verein das zu ermöglichen. Des Weiteren sollte man auch Mal sehen wie viel da getan wird was nicht nur dem Verein nutzt. Neben dem ganzen politischen Gedöns um Legale Strecken zu bekommen ohne Verein und so, sind auch schon Erfolge zu sehen wie zB der Pumptrack in Rohrbach. Da setzt sich der Verein für die Community ein, obwohl alle nur auf das Scheiß-Konzept schimpfen. Daher ist das immer etwas schade wenn dann so flapsig Sprüche gezogen werden.



Ich nehme den "Bullshit" zurück und sage, die Vereinsstreckenlösung geht am Bedarf bei Weitem vorbei. Das sieht man ja, an den vielen ilegalen Wegen. Die existieren, werden erweitert, verändert und ich kann gut verstehen, dass sich der Förster/Besitzer etwas dagegen hat.



sp00n82 schrieb:


> Die offiziell freigegeben Strecken sind zu 90% ein Witz. Scheinen mir eher für den Marathon-Sport ausgelegt zu sein. Die Karte gibts hier: http://www.heidelberg.de/hd,Lde/HD/Erleben/Mountainbiken.html



Das sehe ich genau so! Ich mag mich irren, aber ich schätze, wenn es auf der Nord- und Westseite 1-3 legale, für den abfahrtsorientierten Mtbler spaßige Trails geben würde (die natürlich für jedermann zu befahren sind), wären sehr viele Biker zufrieden und der Förster hätte weniger mit illegalen Trails zu kämpfen.
Die derzeitige Situation ist völlig bekloppt. Die einen legen neue Trails bzw. "pflegen" existierende, die anderen werfen Bäume rein. Das kann man natürlich auch bis in alle Ewigkeit so weitermachen.

Grüße

C


----------



## altstadtsume (14. Mai 2017)

Nachdem der Bullshit nicht mehr im Raum steht, sehe ich hier durchaus das Potenzial für eine fruchtbare und konstruktive Diskussion 
Ein möglicher Flowtrail war schon öfters Gesprächsthema zwischen dem Verein HD-Freeride und der Stadt Heidelberg. Hier tut sich also schon was. Aber leider ist es wie so häufig im Leben: It's complicated!
Erst einmal muss man sich das Ganze von der Verwaltungsseite her anschauen:
1. Der komplette Heidelberger Stadtwald ist FSC zertifiziert und liegt im Landschaftsschutzgebiet "Bergstraße Mitte". Von daher ist es schon mal genehmigungstechnisch sehr, sehr schwierig hier einfach mal links und rechts vom Neckar 1 bis 3 legale Trails anzulegen.
2. Es gilt nach wie vor: Wer einen Verkehr eröffnet, haftet dafür. Sprich, wenn die Stadt hier Trails anlegt, hat sie auch die komplette Verkehrssicherungspflicht dafür. Und das kostet Geld. Denn es müssen alle Strecken regelmäßig (14-tägig) kontrolliert und unterhalten werden.
3. Die Stadt will keinen zusätzlchen Biketourismus in die Stadt holen, da der Heidelberger Stadtwald hauptsächlich als Erholungsgebiet für die eigenen Bürger dienen soll. Und hier ist die Besucherfrequenz in unmittelbarer Stadtnähe sowieso schon recht hoch. Heidelberg ist touristisch nunmal keine strukturschwache Region, wo das Argument "ein Flowtrail zieht Tagestouristen an und fördert die Wirtschaft" die Verantwortlichen so richtig vom Hocker haut. Ein öffentlicher Flowtrail ist deswegen nicht unbedingt so gewünscht.

Von daher wäre die Stadt durchaus bereit irgendwo eine Fläche zur Verfügung zu stellen, wo ein Verein oder eine Interessensgruppe einen solchen halböffentlichen Flowtrail anlegt, betreibt und dafür auch die Haftung übernimmt.

So, und hier kommt der Verein ins Spiel. Wir als HD-Freeride haben uns ursprüngich mal gegründet um eine legale Downhill- und Freeridestrecke zu ermöglichen. Ich denke, dass haben wir ganz gut hinbekommen. Das diese nur für Mitglieder und Gastkarteninhaber nutzbar ist, liegt leider in der Natur der Sache. Denn vom Schwierigkeitsgrad her ist das eben nichts, was jeder Mountainbiker oder Anfänger mal so eben runterfährt. Das heißt mit den gebauten Hindernissen ist es haftungs- und versicherungsrechtlich nicht möglich so etwas öffentlich zu betreiben. Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass uns die Strecke im Jahr ne ganze Stange Geld für Versicherung, Werkzeug, Schilder und Pacht kostet. Von daher geht es, zumindest derzeit, nicht ohne diese Zugangsregelung. Und die Alternative dazu wäre gar keine Strecke. Auch irgendwie blöd. So wie es jetzt ist, tut es ja keinem weh. Wer das gut findet wird Mitglied und fährt dort, wem es nicht zusagt, lässt es halt.

Aber nun zum Flowtrail und zum Verein: Wie gesagt, die Stadt wäre prinzipiell bereit, einen Flowtrail zu genehmigen, wenn sich jemand findet, der das baut, betreibt und dafür haftet. Sprich weitestgehend kostenneutral für die Verwaltung.
Wir als Verein sehen uns hierzu aber technisch und finanziell nicht in der Lage. Denn wir haben schlicht nicht die Manpower so etwas zu stemmen. Wir sind mit unserer Strecke genügend beschäftigt und außer den 10 bis 15 gleichen Leuten, die immer am Start sind, gibt es nicht viel mehr, die sich hier engagieren.
Darüber hinaus wird das Thema "legale abfahrtsorientierte Strecken" in der Community (wir tauschen uns hier auch mit anderen MTB-Gruppen aus) durchaus kontrovers dsikutiert. Denn es gibt einen nicht geringen Teil von MTBlern, die gerne weite Touren mit vielen unterschiedlichen Trails fahren (auch wenn viele zur Zeit unter die 2m-Regel fallen). Und ich denke wir sind uns hier alle einig, dass wir in Heidelberg sehr viele schöne natürliche Trails haben, die auch nahezu konfliktfrei befahren werden können. Sobad es aber hier zusätzliche legale Angebote für die Biker gibt, könnte es damit bald vorbei sein. Denn die Toleranz in der Bevölkerung (und der Verwaltung) für das Befahren von "illegalen" natürlichen Trails wird sicherlich geringer, wenn es offizielle legale Strecken gibt. Und da wir als kleiner Spartenverein hier nicht für die große Masse an MTBlern sprechen können, können und wollen wir das Thema alleine nicht voranbringen.
So, das war jetzt mal viel Text, und ich könnte hier noch ein paar Seiten mehr in die Tastatur kloppen, denn es gibt noch viel mehr Aspekte bei dem Thema.
Falls Du hier noch weiteren Gesprächsbedarf und/oder Vorschläge hast, so bist Du herzlich eingeladen, nächsten Freitag zu unserer Mitgliederversammlung zu kommen. Dort wird das Thema sicherlich wieder diskutiert werden.


----------



## cmdT (14. Mai 2017)

Danke! Für diesen Beitrag, der etwas Klarheit in die Sache bringt.

Unterm Strich seid ihr als HD-Freeride mit dem status quo einigermaßen glücklich und es mangelt eher an engagierten Mitgliedern um das Thema anzupacken... Gibt es relevante Vereine mit denen man sich verbünden könnte? Ich selbst bin (noch) vereinslos, und leider gebranntes Kind was das angeht. In entsprechender Konstellation bin ich aber durchaus zugeneigt.

Es geht mir speziell um "frei befahrbare, legale abfahrtsorientierte Strecken" im stadtnahen Bereich um dort das Problem zu entschärfen. Wir hatten zwar schon einige Zeit keine Drähte mehr, aber der Ärger über den Wildwuchs am Gaisberg und KS ist so groß, dass ich befürchte, irgendwann in einem zu hängen.

Ob MTBler irgendwo im stadtfernen Wald auf irgendwelchen Trails fahren (tu ich auch) interessiert ja niemanden wirklich.

Grüßele

C


----------



## altstadtsume (14. Mai 2017)

Der DAV ist bei dem Thema auch mit im Boot. Aber bei denen ist die Lage, so weit ich das weiß, ähnlich wie bei uns.
Vielleicht könnte man eine breit aufgestellte Trailinitiative (wie WORCA in Whistler) gründen. 
Wie gesagt, damit das Ganze auch in der "Szene" konsensfähig wird, braucht es da mehrere Vertreter aus allen Disziplinen. 
Wir als Verein sind dem nicht abgeneigt, aber nur nicht alleine ;-)


----------



## michar (18. Mai 2017)

Ich denke der Aufwand ist halt auch einfach wahnsinnig groß und als Verein kaum zu stemmen. Ich bin ja sehr oft am KS Unterwegs und fahre als Vereinsmitglied den DH aber auch die anderen endurolastigeren Strecken gerne...und da gibt es ja seit jahren eingefahrene strecken die wirklich spaß machen und auch vom forst unberührt sind. Allerdings ist mir grade hinten an der Falknerei extrem negativ aufgefallen wie manche Leute es offensichtlich mit allen Mitteln es darauf anlegen das es dicht gemacht wird. Man fräst neue Linien in den Hang...wirklich teilweise 30-40 cm tiefe Rinnen wo bei stärkeren Regenfällen der ganze Hang mit runtergekommen ist nur um den alten , eingefahrenen und jahrelang problemlosen Einstieg in die Falknerei um 50m zu verlängern. Das hat jetzt auch letzte Woche dazu geführt dsa der Forst da entgültig soviele Bäume reingeworfen hat das alles dicht ist! Ich kann das verstehen...man hat mehrmals versucht neue stück zuzumachen..immer wurde wieder freigemacht...
Einen legalen Flowtrail zu etablieren bedeutet einen riesigen pflege Aufwand...der Boden ist nunmal hart und steinig...da müsste extrem viel Erde bewegt werden um das längerfristig Flowig zu halten. Und mit der entsprechenden Fahrtechnik ist es meiner Ansicht nach auch kein Problem selbst auf den ,,härteren,, Strecken seinen flow zu finden...die leute die dadrüber motzen sollten lieber mal daran arbeiten als die bremswellen noch tiefer zu machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cmdT (18. Mai 2017)

michar schrieb:


> Ich denke der Aufwand ist halt auch einfach wahnsinnig groß und als Verein kaum zu stemmen. Ich bin ja sehr oft am KS Unterwegs und fahre als Vereinsmitglied den DH aber auch die anderen endurolastigeren Strecken gerne...und da gibt es ja seit jahren eingefahrene strecken die wirklich spaß machen und auch vom forst unberührt sind. Allerdings ist mir grade hinten an der Falknerei extrem negativ aufgefallen wie manche Leute es offensichtlich mit allen Mitteln es darauf anlegen das es dicht gemacht wird. Man fräst neue Linien in den Hang...wirklich teilweise 30-40 cm tiefe Rinnen wo bei stärkeren Regenfällen der ganze Hang mit runtergekommen ist nur um den alten , eingefahrenen und jahrelang problemlosen Einstieg in die Falknerei um 50m zu verlängern. Das hat jetzt auch letzte Woche dazu geführt dsa der Forst da entgültig soviele Bäume reingeworfen hat das alles dicht ist! Ich kann das verstehen...man hat mehrmals versucht neue stück zuzumachen..immer wurde wieder freigemacht...
> Einen legalen Flowtrail zu etablieren bedeutet einen riesigen pflege Aufwand...der Boden ist nunmal hart und steinig...da müsste extrem viel Erde bewegt werden um das längerfristig Flowig zu halten. Und mit der entsprechenden Fahrtechnik ist es meiner Ansicht nach auch kein Problem selbst auf den ,,härteren,, Strecken seinen flow zu finden...die leute die dadrüber motzen sollten lieber mal daran arbeiten als die bremswellen noch tiefer zu machen


Hi, es geht mir nicht unbedingt um einen Flowtrail. Es darf durchaus technisch anspruchsvoll sein. Ich denke, dass der Wildwuchs z.b. An der Falknerei aber auch anderswo, sich nicht damit bekämpfen Lässt, Bäume in die Einstiege oder Ausläufe zu legen. Ich gebe dir Brief und Siegel darauf, dass in einem Monat Die Trails wiederbelebt sind. Das Ausufernde daran stört mich ebenso.
Gäbe es legale, interessante Trails an dieser Stelle, bin ich der Überzeugung, würde es das nicht oder weniger geben.

Gruß 

C

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## michar (19. Mai 2017)

..wenn du dir das publikum anschaust welches häufig sich vom bismarkplatz mim bus hochshutteln lässt teile ich da deine überzeugung nicht. Denen fehlt leider häufig die weitsicht und der respekt vor allem..


----------



## JohVir (19. Mai 2017)

michar schrieb:


> ..wenn du dir das publikum anschaust welches häufig sich vom bismarkplatz mim bus hochshutteln lässt teile ich da deine überzeugung nicht. Denen fehlt leider häufig die weitsicht und der respekt vor allem..



Die Jungen wilden. Ist leider so, kann man aber dran arbeiten. Ist aber keine einfacher Job.


----------



## mw.dd (19. Mai 2017)

Sorry, wenn ich mich von außen einmische...



altstadtsume schrieb:


> 1. Der komplette Heidelberger Stadtwald ist FSC zertifiziert und liegt im Landschaftsschutzgebiet "Bergstraße Mitte". Von daher ist es schon mal genehmigungstechnisch sehr, sehr schwierig hier einfach mal links und rechts vom Neckar 1 bis 3 legale Trails anzulegen.



Die FSC-Zertifizierung hat mit der Genehmigung eines "Flowtrails" (=Weg zur Erholungsnutzung) nichts zu tun; auch stört ein zusätzlicher Weg normalerweise die Landschaft nicht wesentlich. Insofern scheinen mir das von Seiten der Stadt eher vorgeschobene Argumente denn tatsächliche Genehmigungs-Hindernisse.



altstadtsume schrieb:


> 2. Es gilt nach wie vor: Wer einen Verkehr eröffnet, haftet dafür. Sprich, wenn die Stadt hier Trails anlegt, hat sie auch die komplette Verkehrssicherungspflicht dafür. Und das kostet Geld. Denn es müssen alle Strecken regelmäßig (14-tägig) kontrolliert und unterhalten werden.



Kommt mal von der "Trails"-nummer herunter und sagt einfach Weg. Müssen denn Wege grundsätzlich 14-tägig kontrolliert werden? 
Zur VSP auf MTB-Wegen ist übrigens das Bonde-Handbuch hilfreich. Sowohl Risiko als auch Kosten sollten sich für eine Stadt wie Heidelberg da arg in Grenzen halten...



altstadtsume schrieb:


> 3. Die Stadt will keinen zusätzlchen Biketourismus in die Stadt holen, da der Heidelberger Stadtwald *hauptsächlich als Erholungsgebiet für die eigenen Bürger *dienen soll. Und hier ist die Besucherfrequenz in unmittelbarer Stadtnähe sowieso schon recht hoch. Heidelberg ist touristisch nunmal keine strukturschwache Region, *wo das Argument "ein Flowtrail zieht Tagestouristen an und fördert die Wirtschaft" die Verantwortlichen so richtig vom Hocker haut.* Ein öffentlicher Flowtrail ist deswegen nicht unbedingt so gewünscht.



Die Metropolregion Rhein-Neckar gehört zu den wirtschaftlich stärksten Regionen Deutschlands mit allen Folgen: Studenten, Konkurrenz um (Nachwuchs-)Fachkräfte, einkommensstarke Berufstätige mit Naherholungsbedarf.
Da liegt der Schlüssel: Es geht nicht um Tourismus, sondern um attraktive Freizeitmöglichkeiten als weicher Standortfaktor. Das sollte als Argument ziehen; bekommt man so vielleicht die Zuständigen für Wirtschaftsförderung ins Boot?


----------



## Kontragonist (19. Mai 2017)

Just my two cents: Ich weiß gar nicht, was es zu klagen gibt 

Um Königstuhl und Weißen Stein gibt’s die herrlichsten Trails/Wege auf denen wir weitestgehend geduldet sind. Ich hab kein Problem, wenn mal nen Einstieg zugestellt wird. Fahr ich eben anderswo, wird’s auch nicht langweilig 

Wenn man etwas tun möchte für den Erhalt eines vielseitiges Trail-Angebots kann man sich nur bemühen, dem Sport ein positives Image zu verschaffen, nicht als Störenfried wahrgenommen zu werden und sich selbst und seinen Kollegen hin und wieder ins Bewusstsein zu rufen, wie es für außenstehende wirkt, wenn jemand mit rasselndem Freilauf auf einen zugeschossen kommt. So kommen weniger Wutbürger auf handgreifliche Ideen und für einen selbst ist es ja auch angenehmer, ein freundliches "Hallo" zu erwidern, als angewiderte Blicke ertragen zu müssen.

Was es z.B. an öffentlicher Aufmerksamkeit um den Verein HD-Freeride mit der Einrichtung der Trainingsstrecke, den Waldputzaktionen und Fahrtechnikkursen gegeben hat, hat glaube ich einen nicht unerheblichen Anteil daran, dass wir mehr Akzeptanz erfahren. Das meine ich zumindest bei meinen Begegnungen mit anderen Waldbesuchern zu bemerken. Noch mehr und öffentlicheres offizielles Angebot würde dem meines Erachtens eher entgegenwirken – "Was fahren die hier, wenn es doch diese legalen Strecken gibt?"

So entspannt und vielseitig wie es im Moment für uns ist, hab ich es in den bald zehn Jahren, die ich in der Gegend fahre, jedenfalls noch nie wahrgenommen. Obwohl ich nie wirklich Ärger hatte  Ich persönlich sehe da keinen Handlungsbedarf für einen Ausbau offizieller Strecken.

Cheers


----------



## Kadauz (29. Mai 2017)

Ich warte irgendwie auch monatlich drauf, bis der Gaisberg dicht gemacht wird. Da ensteht seit ein paar Monaten extremer wildwuchs, vorallem Richtung Nordseite. Das sollte man meiner Meinung nach etwas zurückhaltender angehen.
Auch generell ist am Gaisberg seit ca. einem Jahr die Hölle los, was sicher auch daran liegt, dass offizielle Fahrtechnikkurse am Gaisberg abgehalten werden und somit die Strecken unnötig publik gemacht werden.
Ansonsten muss ich aber sagen, dass ich bisher keine Probleme mit Wanderern etc. gehabt habe. Die ganzen Japaner und Chinesen freuen sich sogar. 
Generell aber macht Ihr mit der offiziellen Downhillstrecke einen super Job!


----------



## sp00n82 (29. Mai 2017)

Kadauz schrieb:


> Ich warte irgendwie auch monatlich drauf, bis der Gaisberg dicht gemacht wird. Da ensteht seit ein paar Monaten extremer wildwuchs, vorallem Richtung Nordseite. Das sollte man meiner Meinung nach etwas zurückhaltender angehen.
> Auch generell ist am Gaisberg seit ca. einem Jahr die Hölle los, was sicher auch daran liegt, dass offizielle Fahrtechnikkurse am Gaisberg abgehalten werden und somit die Strecken unnötig publik gemacht werden.
> Ansonsten muss ich aber sagen, dass ich bisher keine Probleme mit Wanderern etc. gehabt habe. Die ganzen Japaner und Chinesen freuen sich sogar.
> Generell aber macht Ihr mit der offiziellen Downhillstrecke einen super Job!


Gaisberg Nordseite? Da sind inzwischen Trails entstanden? Muss ich wieder auf Entdeckungstour gehen?

Fahrtechniktrainings gibt es am Gaisberg allerdings schon seit Jahren, ein stark erhöhtes Aufkommen hab ich dort aber nicht festgestellt. Ich hab mich dort in letzter Zeit ein paar Tage an den Table rangerobbt (ganz langsam 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), und klar trifft man dann viele Leute dort, aber am öftesten/längsten anzutreffen sind dort die Downhill-Kids mit 13-16 Jahren. Die meisten anderen fahren einfach kurz da runter und gut ist.

Und man trifft auch immer wieder Wanderer, die dort runterlaufen wollen. Die hab ich dann darauf hingewiesen, dass sie das natürlich machen können, sie aber dann mit Bikern rechnen müssen, und es nicht die allerbeste Idee sei.


----------



## Kadauz (29. Mai 2017)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Gaisberg Nordseite? Da sind inzwischen Trails entstanden? Muss ich wieder auf Entdeckungstour gehen?
> 
> Fahrtechniktrainings gibt es am Gaisberg allerdings schon seit Jahren, ein stark erhöhtes Aufkommen hab ich dort aber nicht festgestellt. Ich hab mich dort in letzter Zeit ein paar Tage an den Table rangerobbt (ganz langsam
> 
> ...



Ich finde es dennoch grenzwertig, offizielle Fahrtechnikkurse auf offensichtlich illegalen Trails auszurichten.


----------



## sp00n82 (29. Mai 2017)

Kadauz schrieb:


> Ich finde es dennoch grenzwertig, offizielle Fahrtechnikkurse auf offensichtlich illegalen Trails auszurichten.


Geht aber leider nicht anders. Fast alle anderen Trails in Heidelberg sind ebenso illegal, und die legalen sind entweder zu einfach für ein Training, für einen Großteil der Kursteilnehmer schon wieder nicht fahrbar (Freeride-Strecke), oder haben keine Stellen, an denen man speziell etwas üben könnte (außer "Fahren").
Trockenübungen auf dem Parkplatz klar, aber Anlieger, kleine Sprünge, kleine Drops, sowas gibt es fast nur dort.

Und was ist jetzt eigentlich illegaler, einen illegal gebauten Trail legal zu fahren (über 2 Meter breit), oder einen legalen und nur für Biker illegalen Trail zu fahren (unter 2 Meter)?


----------



## cmdT (7. Juni 2017)

N'abend,

ich musste mich wieder ärgern. Anscheinend hat jetzt einer Ehrgeiz entwickelt und hat weitere Wege zugeschmissen wie z.B. den dark stones... Ich werde mich dann die Tage mal daran machen, die gefährlichen Hindernisse auf einigen Trails zu beseitigen.

Grüße

Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michar (14. Juni 2017)

cmdT schrieb:


> N'abend,
> 
> ich musste mich wieder ärgern. Anscheinend hat jetzt einer Ehrgeiz entwickelt und hat weitere Wege zugeschmissen wie z.B. den dark stones... Ich werde mich dann die Tage mal daran machen, die gefährlichen Hindernisse auf einigen Trails zu beseitigen.
> 
> ...




Irgendein Sheriff hat jetzt die Tage auch den schönen Trails zum Pyramiden Parkplatz bearbeitet...Anlieger und die kleineren ,,Sprünge,, zertreten und um das ganze noch etwas spannender zu machen auch schoene große Steine an diversen Stellen platziert. Ich habs soweit weggeräumt...trotzdem bisschen vorsicht walten lassen. Grade bei den krassen hell dunkel wechsel mit der sonne kann man sowas schonmal schnell ins auge gehen..


----------



## cmdT (14. Juni 2017)

...Habe an der Falknerei auch etwas aufgeräumt... 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MAX01 (15. Juni 2017)

...Leitplankentrail und Wäldchen ebenso...


----------



## cmdT (15. Juni 2017)

MAX01 schrieb:


> ...Leitplankentrail und Wäldchen ebenso...


...läuft... [emoji2] 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## sp00n82 (16. Juni 2017)

WTF. Da verbringe ich mal ein paar Tage am Rohrbachtrail zum Aufräumen, und dann werden die anderen Trails alle zugeschmissen?


----------



## JohVir (5. August 2017)

So der neue Hänger ist jetzt da. Wird bei Gelegenheit zünftig eingeshuttelt.


----------



## donnersberger (9. September 2017)

Bilder vom heutigen Gästetag auf der DH-Strecke:





Rest im Album


----------



## altstadtsume (15. September 2017)

So, besser spät als nie ;-)
Am Mittwoch fand der "3. Runde Tisch Mountainbike" statt und wir von HD-Freeride waren hierzu wieder eingeladen. Und es gibt ein paar ganz interessante Neuigkeiten ;-)
Nach derzeitigem Stand ist geplant, den Heidelberger Stadtwald als Erholungswald zu klassifizieren. Hierzu soll dann eine Erholungswaldsatzung verfasst und beschlossen werden. Ziel dieser Satzung soll sein, ein gemeinsames Miteinander aller Erholungssuchenden im Heidelberger Stadtwald zu regeln. Die wichtigste Änderung, die uns Mountainbiker betrifft wird Folgende sein: Alle Trails unter 2 m Breite sind dann, bis auf ein paar wenige Ausnahmen, für Radfahrer freigegeben. Mit anderen Worten, die 2m-Regel wird es dann in Heidelberg so nicht mehr geben ;-)
In einer Arbeitsgruppe mit einzelnen Interessensvertretern sollen Lösungen für einzelne Trails und Streckenabschnitte gefunden, die aus anderen Gründen (Naturschutz, Verkehrssicherung, Bereich von Waldkindergärten) nicht legalisiert werden können.
Auch für weitere (oder bestehende) angelegte Strecken sollen in einer Arbeitsgruppe Lösungen gefunden werden. Hier ist aber derzeit noch alles offen.


----------



## guru39 (16. September 2017)

Ein kleiner Schritt für den Verein, aber ein großer für uns Baiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## altstadtsume (16. September 2017)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ein kleiner Schritt für den Verein, aber ein großer für uns Baiker



Baiker sind wir doch alle ;-)


----------



## guru39 (16. September 2017)

mehr oder weniger....


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (16. September 2017)

altstadtsume schrieb:


> In einer Arbeitsgruppe mit einzelnen Interessensvertretern sollen Lösungen für einzelne Trails und Streckenabschnitte gefunden, die aus anderen Gründen (Naturschutz, Verkehrssicherung, Bereich von Waldkindergärten) nicht legalisiert werden können


Heißt also, dass die Sperrungen nach Wochentagen, Uhrzeit und Wetterlage differenziert werden? Und/oder diese Abschnitte durch attraktive Angebotsstrecken aus der Nutzung genommen werden können? Naturschutzfachlich gibt es übrigens keine Grundlage zur Differenzierung von Fuß- und Radverkehr und die bisher vorgebrachten Argumentationsversuche lassen sich im stadtnahen Erholungswald beim besten Willen nicht anwenden.
Ansonsten: Schlanker Ansatz die 2mR über eine Satzung zu kippen, Glückwunsch!


----------



## altstadtsume (29. September 2017)

Für unser Engagement in Sachen Pumptrack gab es von der Volksbank Kurpfalz einen Anerkennungspreis beim Wettbewerb Sterne des Sports. Vielen Dank dafür!
Da der Pumptrack demnächst etwas Pflege und einen neuen Brechsand-Belag braucht, ist die Verpflegung bei der Aktion für die Helfer schon mal gesichert.


----------



## Dsbikedreams (8. Oktober 2017)

michar schrieb:


> ..wenn du dir das publikum anschaust welches häufig sich vom bismarkplatz mim bus hochshutteln lässt teile ich da deine überzeugung nicht. Denen fehlt leider häufig die weitsicht und der respekt vor allem..


Um mal eine andere Ansicht zu bieten: ich bin einer der Jungen und wahrscheinlich auch einer der Wilden, die jedes Wochenende am bissi stehen und mir fehlt es nicht an Respekt und auch nicht an Weitsicht. Aber ich kann von mehr als genug berichten, bei denen das so ist. Ich versuche selber, denen mitzuteilen das sie nicht an allen Ecken und Kanten des Gaisbergs neue trails aufgraben und unnötig konfliktpotenzial schaffen sollen. Aber es ist wirklich schwer. Auch wenn die Jugend teilweise ein echt schlechtes Licht auf Downhiller wirft, probiere ich jedem der meckert, klarmachen, dass wir nichts böses wollen und das klappt auch wirklich gut. Ich will nur sagen: Auch die Jugendlichen versuchen sich für ein besseres Miteinander im Stadtwald einzusetzen und ich entschuldige mich für meine ignoranten und Respektlosen Altersgenossen.
Guten Abend (peace out)


----------



## altstadtsume (30. Oktober 2017)

Der L̶a̶c̶k̶ Belag ist ab! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Deswegen braucht der Pumptrack in Rohrbach etwas Liebe in Form von neuem Brechsand und einer Rüttelplatte.
Hierzu suchen wir noch viele fleißige Helfer, die uns am
Samstag, den 11.11.2017 ab 11 Uhr unterstützen. Treffpunkt ist beim Pumptrack am Erlenweg. Bitte tragt euch hier ein, wenn ihr dabei seid. #nodignoride


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## altstadtsume (8. November 2017)

Da das Wetter für Samstag äußerst bescheiden wird, ist es zu nass um den neuen Brechsand aufzubringen und zu verdichten. Mal abgesehen davon, dass es auch für alle Helfer recht spaßbefreit ist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Daher wird die Pumptrack-Renovierungs-Aktion um eine Woche verschoben. Neuer Termin ist Samstag, der 18.11.2017, ab 11 Uhr.


----------



## piff-paff-puff (9. November 2017)

...nach dem ganzen Sommer in Reha, die letzten trockenen Tage im Heidelberger Wald CC gefahren muss ich sagen: was ein geiler Scheizz, die geilsten Strecken direkt vor der Tür! Danke liebe Jungs mit großem Federweg, habt ihr gut gemacht   wollt ich schon immer mal loswerden


----------



## JohVir (24. Februar 2018)




----------



## guru39 (26. Februar 2018)

Hier 3 Bilder von gestern....

is heut im FDT Pott....




....dieses auch 




Mein Lieblingsbild von gestern leider nicht.


----------



## pat. (26. Februar 2018)

Saugeil Rainer 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## guru39 (1. März 2018)

Danke.

Und noch eins  Steht auch zur Auswahl als Foddo des Tages heute.


----------



## altstadtsume (13. März 2018)

Am Sonntag, den 18.03. findet wieder der alljährliche Waldputztag am Königstuhl statt.
Wir treffen uns um 10 Uhr am Parklplatz oberhalb der Aussichtsplattform.
Im Anschluss werden wir für alle Helfer noch ein bisschen das Shuttle rollen lassen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




;-)
Wer beim Müllsammeln und Shuttlen dabei ist, bitte hier eintragen: https://doodle.com/poll/42pyphrza2c72v63
Nur Müllsammeln geht natürlich auch ohne Anmeldung


----------



## Bonvivant (18. März 2018)

Nicht, dass sich doch jemand nach oben verirrt: Das Müll Sammeln und Shuttlen fällt leider aufgrund des Schnees aus. Kam per Mail an die Mitglieder des HD-FR.

Der Frühling und ein neuer Termin sind beide willkommen!


----------



## fritzz-Basti (10. April 2018)

Hey Leute,

wer von Euch kommt aus Nussloch, Leimen, Wiesloch oder umliegenden Orten? Wohne seit kurzem in Nussloch und suche Anschluss für gemeinsame Enduro-Touren. Fitness und Fahrtechnik lassen alles zu was in und um Heidelberg zu fahren gibt.
Hoffe paar andere MTBer kennenzulernen.


----------



## JohVir (10. April 2018)

Wir fahren hin und wieder unter der Woche ne Enduro Tour. Sonst am Wochenende Shuttle auf der DH Strecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fritzz-Basti (10. April 2018)

JohVir schrieb:


> Wir fahren hin und wieder unter der Woche ne Enduro Tour. Sonst am Wochenende Shuttle auf der DH Strecke



Da werde ich in naher Zukunft auch gerne zu euch stoßen, bin die Strecke mal gefahren, aber ohne Shuttle schafft man nicht so viele Abfahrten [emoji12]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## donnersberger (10. April 2018)

Hi Basti,

Fahre Samstags und manchmal Sonntag Nachmittags und auch manchmal Dienstagabends von Nußloch aus mit paar anderen endurolastige Touren, manchmal auch im Pfälzerwald oder zu irgendwelchen Flowtrails. Hausnummer 500-1000 hm, eher gemütlich hoch, warten aufeinander.

Hier unsere Ursprünge :
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/mtbler-in-in-raum-nussloch-heidelberg-gesucht

Wenn du mal mit willst sag Bescheid,
Cheers Döner


----------



## fritzz-Basti (9. Mai 2018)

Plant morgen jemand einen Ausritt? Würde auf jeden Fall ne Tour drehen!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kontragonist (9. Mai 2018)

Servus Basti, ich will nicht rumnörgeln, aber dieser Thread sollte eigentlich der Kommunikation rund um die _legale_ Strecke des HD-Freeride e.V. am Königstuhl dienen. Lobby-Arbeit wie Waldputztag, Vereinsveranstaltungen, Shuttle-Ankündigungen etc. _Wilde_ Touren sollten bitte andernorts ausgemacht werden. Dein eigener Thread wäre ein guter Ausgangspunkt 

Früher gab’s schon mal einen netten Thread mit dem am Ende irreführenden Namen "Freeride _Hardtail_ treffen fred rund um Heidelberg". Deiner hätte das Potential, die Nachfolge dieses seiner Zeit florierenden Dating-Threads anzutreten 

Nix für ungut und bis dann im Wald!


----------



## fritzz-Basti (9. Mai 2018)

Ok, sorry.
Danke für die Rückmeldung und ich hoffe das Wetter meint es für morgen gut mit uns.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kontragonist (9. Mai 2018)

No need to be sorry – ich hoffe, dein Mitfahrer-Thread findet regen Anklang! Viel Spaß bei der Schlammschlacht morgen – wenn man sich drauf einlässt, kann’s ja lustig werden


----------



## JohVir (26. Mai 2018)

Startrampe für den Neckarjump ist gebaut und wartet auf den Einsatz


----------



## altstadtsume (13. Juni 2018)

Am Sonntag ist es wieder so weit: Ab 11 Uhr geht's ins Wasser! 

Zuschauen darf jeder, Springen dürfen allerdings nur Mitglieder, die den Haftungsausschluss ausgefüllt haben ;-)

http://www.hd-freeride.de/Websites/HD-Freeride/Dokumente/Hafrungsausschluss_Neckarjump_2018.pdf


----------



## JohVir (14. Juni 2018)

Falls noch jemand nicht weiß wo:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JohVir (7. Oktober 2018)

Skillmaker und Wendehammer-Drop sind neu und gesperrt. Seid bitte alle so fair und respektiert die Sperrungen. Wenn die neuen Sprünge sich setzen können haben wir alle länger davon. Wir geben die Sprünge hier offiziell frei wenn es soweit ist.
Ride On


----------



## JohVir (8. Oktober 2018)




----------



## JohVir (1. Dezember 2018)

Hallo MTB Gemeinde,

ich möchte an dieser Stelle mal wieder ein Update geben zu unserem Flow-Line Vorhaben.
Der Trail-Bauer war bereits da und hat die Strecke abgesteckt. Da er immer darauf geachtet hat, dass wir innerhalb eines gewissen Gefälles bleiben, sind es ein paar mehr Kurven geworden als wir selbst initial angenommen hatten. Das ist soweit auch gut, da so die Strecke länger wird und wir so auch weniger Verschleiß und somit auch weniger Instandhaltungsaufwand haben. Wie immer im Leben gibt es aber auch hier kein Nehmen ohne Geben. 
Durch den engen Streckenverlauf wird das Areal für den Jagtpächter unbrauchbar für die Jagt. 
Wie bereits schon mehrmals bei diesem Vorhaben geschehen, haben wir diesmal wieder einen sehr wohlwollende Gegenseite! Im Dialog mit dem Pächter über den durch uns verursachten zukünftigen Nutzungsausfall war dieser sehr konstruktiv. Durch unseren Trail werden die Tiere im Wald immer mehr nach Osten gedrückt, sprich unterhalb der Falknerei. Daher war seine einzige Bitte an uns, damit ist die MTB Community gemeint, und zwar, dass wir bitte den ausufernden Wildbau dort nicht unterstützen. Wenn wir das aus seinen Augen sehen ist das mMn ein mehr als fairer Deal. Er ist bereit uns auf dem Grund den er pachtet eine Strecke bauen zu lassen (mit Bagger). Er möchte nur nicht, dass sein ganzen Revier irgendwann mit Trails durchzogen ist, was nicht mehr als verständlich ist. Daher die Bitte an alle von Euch, baut dort nicht alle 20m einen neuen Trail. 
Ich bin ehrlich gesagt sehr erfreut wie konstruktiv uns hier alle Interessengruppen entgegentreten. So sollten wir weitermachen! Cheers Johannes


----------



## codename87 (1. Dezember 2018)

Nur legal ist cool


----------



## JohVir (26. Januar 2019)

So hier mal wieder ein Update zur Flow-Line:
 DER BAGGER ROLLT 
Die Bauarbeiten haben bereits begonnen und wir werden Euch natürlich auf dem Laufenden halten.
Eine Bitte aber noch:
Seid so gut und lauft dem Trailbuilder nicht im Weg rum, weder zu Fuß noch mit dem Rad. Zudem müssen die Streckenabschnitte nach dem Bagger noch einem Finish in Form von Einebnen und Verdichten unterzogen werden. Deshalb bitte, ob Vereinsmitglied oder nicht, haltet die Vorfreude im Zaum und wartet bis wir offiziell das "GO" geben. So haben wir alle viel länger davon.
Cheers Johannes


----------



## altstadtsume (26. Februar 2019)

Hallo Heidelberger MTB-Gemeinde,
die nächste Bauaktion an der Streckenumfahrung aka Flowtrail findet am Samstag, den 02.03. statt. Treffpunkt ist um 10 Uhr am Wendeplatz oder ihr stoßt einfach im unteren Streckenteil dazu (Google Plus Code: CP49+9W Heidelberg).
Damit wir die Arbeiten besser koordinieren können, tragt euch bitte noch im Doodle ein: https://doodle.com/poll/ewwbgh3b93a...Xr_d-Z52fZ02i6CZaYII3Sb_jg4vmnqI2ocwwi3R9WUP4
Es wäre schön, wenn wieder ähnlich viele Helfer wie bei den ersten beiden Bautagen am Start wären, denn wie immer gilt: Viele Hände, schnelles Ende!

Leider gibt es einige unter uns, die ihre Vorfreude nicht im Zaum halten können und schon fleißig den Flowtrail befahren. Das ist irgendwie verständlich, aber bedenkt dabei, dass ihr damit die Arbeit anderer kaputt macht, da der Boden ab dem Wendeplatz schon glattgezogen aber noch nicht verdichtet ist. Das muss ja nicht sein.
Für alle Mitglieder und Gäste ist der erste Abschnitt bis zum Wendeplatz freigegeben. Wer am Samstag zum Bauen kommt und (noch) nicht im Verein ist, darf die Baustelle natürlich auch über den ersten Abschnitt anfahren ;-)

Vielen Dank und bis Samstag,
Euer Vorstand

P.S. Bitte schon mal vormerken: Am Sonntag, den 31.März 2019, 11 Uhr findet wieder der Waldputztag statt. Wir hoffen wie immer auf zahlreiche Helfer, denn nur mit solchen Aktionen sind so Projekte wie der Flowtrail möglich ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (1. März 2019)

Auf der Homepage und hier im Thread finde ich keine näheren Infos. Ist der Flowtrail so geplant wie z.B. der in Stromberg vom Prinzip? Ist der öffentlich gedacht oder intern für Vereinsmitglieder? Wann ist denn die Eröffnung geplant? Wäre cool, wenn mir jemand ein paar Infos schreibt.


----------



## JohVir (2. März 2019)

Hi Tommy,
der Trail wurde so gebaut, dass der Anspruch mit der Geschwindigkeit kommt und keine Mausefallen bzw Do-or-Die Doubles drinne sind. 
Um das Stück Wald für den Bau mit Bagger frei zu bekommen mussten wir als Verein bei der Stadt auftreten, daher ist die Strecke leider nur für Vereinsmitglieder. Leider deshalb, da wir gerne was für die Allgemeinheit tun möchten aber aufgrund der Haftungsthematik die Vorhaben nur als Verein genehmigt bekommen. Du kannst Dir mit einer Gastekarte gerne mal ein Bild von der Strecke machen. Aktuell ist jedoch nur die obere Hälfte befahrbar. Unten müssen wir noch verdichten sonst haben wir nur kurz Spaß an der Sache.
Sofern Dir die Strecke zusagen sollte und Du öfter kommen magst ist die Mitgliedschaft schnell wieder drinne (nur 60€/Jahr) und lustiges Geschwätz beim Shutteln gibts gratis. Cheers


----------



## tommybgoode (2. März 2019)

Super, Danke für die Info. Das werde ich mir sicher mal anschauen!!!


----------



## BillMeyer (2. März 2019)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Super, Danke für die Info. Das werde ich mir sicher mal anschauen!!!



Ich habe die Infos direkt auch mal auf der Homepage ergänzt, danke für den Hinweis.
Dort findest du auch schon ein Video wie der Trail aus sehen wird.


----------



## BillMeyer (3. März 2019)

Und schon gibt es das erste Video von unserer neuen "Streckenumfahrung" aka. Flowtrail. Sieht richtig nach Spaß aus...
Im Video seht ihr den ersten Abschnitt oder auch 1/3 der Strecke. Kommt daher bitte zu den nächsten Bauaktionen, damit wir die anderen 2/3 auch schnellstens fertig bekommen.  Nächste Bauaktion ist für Samstag 09.03. geplant.


----------



## BillMeyer (4. März 2019)

Am Samstag 09.03.19 soll noch einmal an der neuen Flowline gebaut werden.
Sollten sich wieder so zahlreiche Helfer einfinden, wie letzten Samstag sind die Aussichten gut, fertig zu werden! Sprich wir könnten dann im Anschluss den neuen Trail rocken. 
Bitte tragt euch verbindlich bis Mittwoch Abend in das Doodle ein, damit wir entscheiden können ob wir noch eine 2. oder sogar 3. Rüttelplatte mieten.
Es wird ebenfalls noch jemand gesucht der die Rüttelplatte bei Boels am Samstag holen kann.

https://doodle.com/poll/ewwbgh3b93awem5m


----------



## JohVir (9. März 2019)

Wir sind fertig geworden  Jetzt braucht die Line noch etwas Ruhe und muss vor allem abtrocknen. Daher bitte noch nicht befahren bis die Freigabe kommt.


----------



## BillMeyer (21. Mai 2019)

Es gibt jetzt auch einen "offiziellen" Eröffnungstermin für unser neue Flowline: am 06.07.19
Streicht euch den Termin schon mal in eurem Kalender an, wir planen ein kleines feines Eröffnungsevent.


----------



## JohVir (11. Juni 2019)

BillMeyer schrieb:


> Es gibt jetzt auch einen "offiziellen" Eröffnungstermin für unser neue Flowline: am 06.07.19
> Streicht euch den Termin schon mal in eurem Kalender an, wir planen ein kleines feines Eröffnungsevent.


Sehr gut und das auch noch mit Shuttle und Grillerei


----------



## tommybgoode (29. Juni 2019)

BillMeyer schrieb:


> Es gibt jetzt auch einen "offiziellen" Eröffnungstermin für unser neue Flowline: am 06.07.19
> Streicht euch den Termin schon mal in eurem Kalender an, wir planen ein kleines feines Eröffnungsevent.


Das hört sich sehr gut an. Gibt es noch ein paar Infos zu Uhrzeiten etc.? Wird an dem Tag auch geshuttlelt? Vielleicht sogar für Gäste?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BillMeyer (29. Juni 2019)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Das hört sich sehr gut an. Gibt es noch ein paar Infos zu Uhrzeiten etc.? Wird an dem Tag auch geshuttlelt? Vielleicht sogar für Gäste?



Ja, Start ist um 10.00 Uhr.
Treffpunkt ist an der Molkenkur, dort startet das Shuttle.
Es wird noch einen Verpflegungstand mit Getränken am Blockhaus weg geben.
Der Tag ist für Gäste, selbstverständlich.


----------



## tommybgoode (29. Juni 2019)

Super, Danke!


----------



## BillMeyer (5. Juli 2019)

Letzte Detail Infos für unser Eröffnung Event der Flowline am Samstag:
Parken: bitte oben am Königstuhl parken, von dort aus dann zur Aussichtsplattform, dort erreicht ihr unsere DH-Strecke.
Wenn ihr die DH Strecke nicht fahren möchtet, nutzt bitte den Forstweg der bei der Falknerei startet. An den folgenden Abzweigungen dann 2x Links dann erreicht ihr den Blockhausweg, von dem dann rechts unsere Flowline startet.
Nach der 1. Abfahrt trefft ihr dann an der Molkenkur auf unser Shuttle. Das Shuttle startet ab ca. 10.00 Uhr
Anbei findet ihr noch die Übersichtskarte mit allen Standorten:


----------



## tommybgoode (7. Juli 2019)

Danke noch mal für die Organisation des Tages!!! Shuttle, Getränke und Grillen alles auf Spendenbasis war sehr nett und entspannt.

Die neue Strecke hat von Runde zu Runde immer mehr Spaß gemacht. Und auch der obere Teil der DH war nach zwei, drei Abfahrten nicht mehr Stress, sondern Spaß


----------



## BillMeyer (10. März 2020)

Hi Bike-Community,

SAVE THE DATE: Sa 18.04.2020.




Wir, vom Heidelberger MTB Verein HD-Freeride e.V., laden euch ein mit uns die Saison 2020 zu eröffnen. Wir wollen mit Euch einen unvergesslichen Tag auf dem Bike erleben und unsere Trails shredden.

Location: Sprunghöhe Heidelberg, Eingang Blockhausweg an unserem Pavillon.

Was euch erwartet:
Shuttlen:  10:00 - 17:00 Uhr auf unseren Strecken (Dh & Flowtrail)
Verpflegung: Wir schmeißen für Euch den Grill an und sorgen für gekühlte Getränke.
Bunnyhop Contest: Anmeldung vor Ort.
Touren: Privat geführte Bike Touren von Anfänger bis Profi.
Fotos: über den Tag verteilt werden geile Bilder von euch auf unseren Strecken gemacht.

Macht euch und euer Bike fit und kommt vorbei, jede(r) ist herzlich willkommen!

VG
euer HD-Freeride Veranstaltungs-Team


----------



## BillMeyer (28. März 2020)

BillMeyer schrieb:


> Hi Bike-Community,
> 
> SAVE THE DATE: Sa 18.04.2020.
> 
> ...



Aufgrund der aktuellen COVID-19 Lage ist die Veranstaltung aktuell verschoben auf den 26.07.2020


----------



## sp00n82 (17. Juni 2020)

Nicht direkt Heidelberg, aber in Rauenberg gibt es derzeit Konflikte, jetzt hat ein 14-jähriger eine Petition für eine legale Strecke dort gestartet:









						Mountainbike-Zoff: 14-Jähriger startet Petition für ein legales Gelände in Rauenberg - Wiesloch - Nachrichten und Aktuelles - Rhein-Neckar-Zeitung
					

"Paul" kommentierte auf rnz.de - "Wollen wieder im Malscher/Rauenberger Wald (Galgenberg) Fahrrad fahren dürfen"




					www.rnz.de
				












						Fahrrad fahren am Galgenberg
					

Hallo liebe Mountainbiker, mit dieser Petition möchten wir erreichen, dass wir wieder im Malscher/Rauenberger Wald (Galgenberg) Fahrrad fahren dürfen. Oder alternativ ein Ersatzgrundstück von der Gemeinde für unseren Sport zur Verfügung gestellt bekommen. Warum? Weil es sehr viele Jugendliche...



					www.petitionen.com


----------



## BillMeyer (23. Juli 2020)

BillMeyer schrieb:


> Aufgrund der aktuellen COVID-19 Lage ist die Veranstaltung aktuell verschoben auf den 26.07.2020







Leider mussten wir vom Verein HD-Freeride e.V. - die Veranstaltung noch einmal verschieben auf den 04.10.2020


----------



## BillMeyer (5. Oktober 2020)

So endlich ist es so weit...nachdem wir jetzt 2x verschieben mussten.


So 11.10.2020 - HDFR Season Closing:

Wir, vom Heidelberger MTB Verein HD-Freeride e.V., laden euch ein mit uns die Saison 2020 zu schließen.
Wir wollen mit Euch einen unvergesslichen Tag auf dem Bike erleben und unsere Trails shredden.
Location: Sprunghöhe Heidelberg, Eingang Blockhausweg an unserem Pavillon.

Was euch erwartet:
Verpflegung: Wir schmeißen für Euch den Grill an und sorgen für gekühlte Getränke.
Touren: Privat geführte Bike Touren von Anfänger bis Profi.
Bunnyhop Contest: Anmeldung vor Ort.
Fotos: über den Tag verteilt werden geile Bilder von euch auf unseren Strecken gemacht.
Macht euch und euer Bike fit und kommt vorbei, jede(r) ist herzlich willkommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (29. Oktober 2020)

Anscheinend tut sich jetzt auch etwas in Dossenheim.









						Dossenheim: Neue Wege sollen Mountainbiker-Streit lösen - Nachrichten aus der Region - Rhein-Neckar-Zeitung
					

Legale Strecke als Antwort auf illegale Trails - Gemeinde will Konflikt im Dossenheimer Wald lindern - TSG Germania als Brückenbauer




					www.rnz.de


----------



## th.froebel (7. Februar 2021)

Hi,

mich würde mal interessieren, ob der Trail beim Wildgehege in Leimen,
als offizielle Freeridestrecke ausgewiesen ist? 
Denn heute war ich mal ausnahmsweise nicht mit dem Bike unterwegs, sondern zu
Fuß.
Komoot hat mich dann einen kurzen Abschnitt einen Trail hoch gelotst.
War schon ersichtlich, das dieser Weg viel von Bikern genutzt wird. Aber
es gab kein Hinweisschild, das hier ausschliesslich gebiked werden darf.
Es kam wie es kommen musste. Ein Biker kam den Trail runter, was wir
sehr früh gemerkt hatten und zur Seite gingen, so dass er ohne Probleme
vorbei konnte. Was folgte, waren allerdings wüste Beschimpfungen-
Bitches und Fuck hat er mehrfach lautstark hinterhergerufen...Ich muss
sagen, das ist schon interessant, wenn man mal auf der anderen Seite
steht. Ich wundere mich also kaum, dass das Verhältnis zwischen
Mountainbikern und Wanderern so schlecht ist.

Sollte das also ein offizieller MTB Weg sein, und ein Mitglied von HD
Freeride liest mit, hier also der Hinweis:

Kennzeichnet doch eure Wege und sprecht mal mit euren aktiven Fahrern
über Verhaltensregeln. ;-)

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## i_am_pat_rick (7. Februar 2021)

th.froebel schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> mich würde mal interessieren, ob der Trail beim Wildgehege in Leimen,
> als offizielle Freeridestrecke ausgewiesen ist?
> ...


Ist das dein Ernst?????


----------



## i_am_pat_rick (7. Februar 2021)

th.froebel schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> mich würde mal interessieren, ob der Trail beim Wildgehege in Leimen,
> als offizielle Freeridestrecke ausgewiesen ist?
> ...


Also, ist natürlich dämlich mit den Beleidigungen das stimmt das muss nicht sein. Aber, du hast doch selbst gesagt das das der Trail Augenscheinlich viel oder ausschließlich
von bikern genutzt wird.
Das da gebaut wird oder wurde sieht man ja sofort. Warum läuft man denn mitten auf dem trail da hoch? Das verstehe ich nicht. Wir fahren doch in Heidelberg auch keine wanderwege (mehr) runter. Was denkst was man da für Reaktionen bekommen würde. Also verwunderlich ist es ja jetzt nun nicht. Und wie du schon sagtest du warst in Leimen. Leimen ist eine eigen Kreisstadt. Gehört nicht zu Heidelberg. Der HD Freeride hat damit auch nichts zutun. Diese Strecke ist keine offizielle Strecke wie du an fehlender Ausschilderung gesehen hast. Diese Strecke wird fast seit "Jahrzehnten" von der Stadt geduldet. Das es dort eng ist hast vllt auch gesehen. Ausweichmöglichkeiten kaum vorhanden...Warum muss man uuuuunbedingt da hochlaufen? Das letzte was man auf der Strecke gebrauchen kann sind Menschen die mitten drauf da nuff laaaafe! Und jetzt frage ich dich, ist "selber denken" out oder ausverkauft? Oder sogar abgeschafft?

Grüße


----------



## th.froebel (7. Februar 2021)

i_am_pat_rick schrieb:


> Ist das dein Ernst?????


Was meinst du damit? 
Wenn ausgewiesene Trails da sind, die beschildert sind, bleib ich als Fußgänger natürlich weg. Ich komme aus Neckargemünd, bin in der Ecke Leimen eher selten, deshalb meine Frage... Und ja, wenns was offizielles ist, würde ich mir eine Beschilderung wünschen. 
✌️


----------



## th.froebel (7. Februar 2021)

i_am_pat_rick schrieb:


> Also, ist natürlich dämlich mit den Beleidigungen das stimmt das muss nicht sein. Aber, du hast doch selbst gesagt das das der Trail Augenscheinlich viel oder ausschließlich
> von bikern genutzt wird.
> Das da gebaut wird oder wurde sieht man ja sofort. Warum läuft man denn mitten auf dem trail da hoch? Das verstehe ich nicht. Wir fahren doch in Heidelberg auch keine wanderwege (mehr) runter. Was denkst was man da für Reaktionen bekommen würde. Also verwunderlich ist es ja jetzt nun nicht. Und wie du schon sagtest du warst in Leimen. Leimen ist eine eigen Kreisstadt. Gehört nicht zu Heidelberg. Der HD Freeride hat damit auch nichts zutun. Diese Strecke ist keine offizielle Strecke wie du an fehlender Ausschilderung gesehen hast. Diese Strecke wird fast seit "Jahrzehnten" geduldet von der Stadt geduldet. Das es dort eng ist hast vllt auch gesehen. Ausweichmöglichkeiten kaum vorhanden...Warum muss man uuuuunbedingt da hochlaufen? Das letzte was man auf der Strecke gebrauchen kann sind Menschen die mitten drauf da nuff laaaafe! Und jetzt frage ich dich, ist "selber denken" out oder ausverkauft? Oder sogar abgeschafft?
> 
> Grüße


Kapier ich nicht... Das da gebaut wird kann ich nicht erkennen. Erst vorgestern wurde ich auf einem Trail als Biker von einer Wandergruppe als Wegezerstörer bezeichnet. Geht mir halt tierisch auf den Keks wenn ich sehe das "meine Seite" (die der Biker) gegenüber vorsichtigen Läufern grundlos beschimpft wird... Aber lassen wir das. Die Diskussion hat hier nix verloren. Ich weiß ja jetzt auch, was ich wissen wollte. 
Grüße 
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## th.froebel (7. Februar 2021)

th.froebel schrieb:


> Kapier ich nicht... Das da gebaut wird kann ich nicht erkennen. Erst vorgestern wurde ich auf einem Trail als Biker von einer Wandergruppe als Wegezerstörer bezeichnet. Geht mir halt tierisch auf den Keks wenn ich sehe das "meine Seite" (die der Biker) gegenüber vorsichtigen Läufern grundlos beschimpft wird... Aber lassen wir das. Die Diskussion hat hier nix verloren. Ich weiß ja jetzt auch, was ich wissen wollte.
> Grüße
> Thomas


"Geht mir halt tierisch auf den Keks wenn ich sehe das "meine Seite" (die der Biker)vorsichtige Läufer grundlos beschimpft... "😌


----------



## i_am_pat_rick (7. Februar 2021)

th.froebel schrieb:


> Was meinst du damit?
> Wenn ausgewiesene Trails da sind, die beschildert sind, bleib ich als Fußgänger natürlich weg. Ich komme aus Neckargemünd, bin in der Ecke Leimen eher selten, deshalb meine Frage... Und ja, wenns was offizielles ist, würde ich mir eine Beschilderung wünschen.
> ✌️


Das heisst du läufst in HD auch jeden trail hoch der augenscheinlich von Bikern genutzt wird? Die sind doch auch nicht, bis auf 2 offizielle Strecken, ausgeschildert oder gekennzeichnet.
Anders rum von wanderergruppem bepöbelt zu werden ist auch verkehrt. Man bleibt als Wanderer einfach auf den ausgewiesenen Wegen dann gibt's keine Konfrontationen. Wir bleiben auf den trails dann gehen wir den Wanderern aus dem Weg. Und wenn nochmal Beschimpft wirst, dann fragst einfach mal ob es besser wäre das hunderte biker, ja fast tausende auf den ausgewiesenen forstwegen runter fahren sollen? Ob sie dann noch spass am Wandern hätten?


.. 
Einfach zu Fuss runter bleiben von trails. Es sei denn man will die Trails in stand halten.


----------



## i_am_pat_rick (7. Februar 2021)

Ich als biker rege mich auch auf wenn Menschen die Trails hoch und runter laufen. So beleidigen würde ich sie nicht,aber ich würde schon zu verstehen geben wie scheisse das ist. Man muss doch damit rechnen das dann sowas passiert. Nicht auszudenken wenn ein biker in einen nicht denkenden wanderer knallt. Natürlich fährt man vorausschauend. Aber Wanderer haben auf biketrails so wenig verloren wie nen Fußgänger mitten auf ner Bundesstrasse.
Meine Meinung.


----------



## th.froebel (7. Februar 2021)

i_am_pat_rick schrieb:


> Das heisst du läufst in HD auch jeden trail hoch der augenscheinlich von Bikern genutzt wird? Die sind doch auch nicht, bis auf 2 offizielle Strecken, ausgeschildert oder gekennzeichnet.
> Anders rum von wanderergruppem bepöbelt zu werden ist auch verkehrt. Man bleibt als Wanderer einfach auf den ausgewiesenen Wegen dann gibt's keine Konfrontationen. Wir bleiben auf den trails dann gehen wir den Wanderern aus dem Weg. Und wenn nochmal Beschimpft wirst, dann fragst einfach mal ob es besser wäre das hunderte biker, ja fast tausende auf den ausgewiesenen forstwegen runter fahren sollen? Ob sie dann noch spass am Wandern hätten?
> 
> 
> ...


Also ich muss sagen, da steh ich jetzt auf dem Schlauch. 🤔ich bin ganz klar gegen die 2Meter Regel. Aber Ja! Ich laufe auch Trails hoch, ob Neckarsteig oder sonst was... Warum? Weil ich es darf! Genauso wie man es als Biker dürfen sollte. Du redest also von Verboten für Wanderer auf nicht speziell dafür ausgewiesenen Wegen? Dann, muss ich sagen, bin ich schon seit Jahren im falschen Forum unterwegs 🙈. 
Grüße 
Thomas


----------



## i_am_pat_rick (7. Februar 2021)

th.froebel schrieb:


> Also ich muss sagen, da steh ich jetzt auf dem Schlauch. 🤔ich bin ganz klar gegen die 2Meter Regel. Aber Ja! Ich laufe auch Trails hoch, ob Neckarsteig oder sonst was... Warum? Weil ich es darf! Genauso wie man es als Biker dürfen sollte. Du redest also von Verboten für Wanderer auf nicht speziell dafür ausgewiesenen Wegen? Dann, muss ich sagen, bin ich schon seit Jahren im falschen Forum unterwegs 🙈.
> Grüße
> Thomas


Ohje ohje 
Herr Gott im Himmel... 

Das lassen ma besser. 

Als Wanderer einfach runter bleiben von augenscheinlich genutzten Biketrails! 

Hunderte Kilometer von den Wundeschönsten Wanderwegen, die traumhaftesten Forstwege in und rund um Heidelberg, die zum verweilen zum Philosophieren zum schwelgen nur so einladen, die zu 90 Prozent von den Bikern nicht mehr bergab genutzt werden..... 

und dann muss man den, nicht gerade schlecht erkennbaren, Biketrail hochlaufen!!?? Da denke ich mir nur WARUM??? WARUM, muss man das tun?


----------



## RogerRobert (7. Februar 2021)

i_am_pat_rick schrieb:


> Ich als biker rege mich auch auf wenn Menschen die Trails hoch und runter laufen. So beleidigen würde ich sie nicht,aber ich würde schon zu verstehen geben wie scheisse das ist. Man muss doch damit rechnen das dann sowas passiert. Nicht auszudenken wenn ein biker in einen nicht denkenden wanderer knallt. Natürlich fährt man vorausschauend. Aber Wanderer haben auf biketrails so wenig verloren wie nen Fußgänger mitten auf ner Bundesstrasse.
> Meine Meinung.


Bei inoffiziellen Trails kann man ja wohl als Biker keinen Anspruch auf Alleinnutzung erheben. Man sollte froh sein, wenn diese Wege auch von anderen genutzt und damit auch akzeptiert werden. In diesen Zeiten sind tatsächlich viele Fußgänger auf inoffiziellen MTB Trails unterwegs. Wenn man dann noch rücksichtsvoll und freundlich unterwegs ist, ist doch eigentlich alles gut. Aber schwarze Schafe gibt es eben immer... auf beiden Seiten


----------



## mw.dd (7. Februar 2021)

RogerRobert schrieb:


> ei inoffiziellen Trails kann man ja wohl als Biker keinen Anspruch auf Alleinnutzung erheben.


Selbst bei offiziellen ist das maximal ungeschickt.
Was wäre, wenn Fußgänger das gleiche tun würden?


----------



## i_am_pat_rick (7. Februar 2021)

RogerRobert schrieb:


> Bei inoffiziellen Trails kann man ja wohl als Biker keinen Anspruch auf Alleinnutzung erheben. Man sollte froh sein, wenn diese Wege auch von anderen genutzt und damit auch akzeptiert werden. In diesen Zeiten sind tatsächlich viele Fußgänger auf inoffiziellen MTB Trails unterwegs. Wenn man dann noch rücksichtsvoll und freundlich unterwegs ist, ist doch eigentlich alles gut. Aber schwarze Schafe gibt es eben immer... auf beiden Seiten


Natürlich haben wir keinen Anspruch, deswegen heisst es ja inoffiziell.
Aber wenn man als wandernder biker erkennt das es sich um einen mtb-Trail handelt dann läuft man den doch nicht hoch. Wtf.... Allein vom Sicherheitsaspekt her. 
Rücksichtsvoll muss man auf jeden Fall sein. Aber kein biker kann erzählen das er auf dem trail JEDERZEIT Fußgängern ausweichen und rechtzeitig bremsen kann. Da kann man so Rücksichtsvoll sein wie man will.
Daher wäre es besser wenn Wanderer auf ihren eigenen Wegen bleiben.


----------



## mlb (7. Februar 2021)

i_am_pat_rick schrieb:


> Ohje ohje
> Herr Gott im Himmel...
> 
> Das lassen ma besser.
> ...


Du hast den Schuss auch noch nicht gehört ?!
Die meisten Trails um den KS sind nicht offiziell und da haben Fussgänger genauso viel bzw. Genauso wenig was verloren wie wir biker! Wenn dir das nicht passt, bleib halt auf den Vereinsstrecken (vorausgesetzt du bist Mitglied)


----------



## RogerRobert (7. Februar 2021)

i_am_pat_rick schrieb:


> Natürlich haben wir keinen Anspruch, deswegen heisst es ja inoffiziell.
> Aber wenn man als wandernder biker erkennt das es sich um einen mtb-Trail handelt dann läuft man den doch nicht hoch. Wtf.... Allein vom Sicherheitsaspekt her.
> Rücksichtsvoll muss man auf jeden Fall sein. Aber kein biker kann erzählen das er auf dem trail JEDERZEIT Fußgängern ausweichen und rechtzeitig bremsen kann. Da kann man so Rücksichtsvoll sein wie man will.
> Daher wäre es besser wenn Wanderer auf ihren eigenen Wegen bleiben.


Tja, und wenn die Wanderer das genauso sehen, haben wir die Bescherung. Dann heißt es nur noch auf Forstwegen fahren. Und übrigens sollte man als guter Biker jederzeit anhalten können sollte jemand auf dem Trail stehen. Da könnte ja auch ein Biker stehen (oder liegen) ein Tier oder auch ein quer gelegter Baumstamm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## th.froebel (7. Februar 2021)

Mann oh mann.. Das ist doch, was wir Biker wollen. Wir wollen das recht haben auf Trails (Damit meine ich Wege unter 2Meter) unterwegs sein zu dürfen. Wenn ich aber als wandernder Biker ALLE Wege meiden soll die Augenscheinlich auch von Bikern genutzt werden (keine ausgewiesenen MTB Strecken) Dann kann ich am Königstuhl nicht mehr wandern gehen. Wieso klappt es aber in Freiburg, im Pfälzerwald oder in großen Teilen Graubündens?? Wenn die Mehrheit der Biker iamPatricks Meinung vertreten, bekommen wir bald Sperrungen wie in Bayern oder Österreich. 
Schönen Abend


----------



## Yves88 (7. Februar 2021)

Das Problem sind doch die Leute, die auf ihr Handy schauen, sehen da kann man lang laufen und dann das Hirn aussetzt (nimmt seit corona und komoot etc. leider zu).
Wäre da ein ebiker hochgefahren wäre gleich die "Idiotenkeule" ausgepackt worden weil der muss es ja wissen aber bei nem wandernden biker der es wissen sollte, dass es da Konflikte geben kann ist es ok. 
Natürlich darf ein Fußgänger überall im Wald rumlatschen aber nur weil da kein Schild steht macht es das nicht sinnvoller.
Und hier redet keiner von irgendwelchen shared trails die schmaler als 2m sind ,sondern von bikern angelegten Trails da gehört der neckarsteig bestimmt nicht dazu.
Solang die Wanderer nicht auf die biketrails gehen hab ich in hd noch nie Probleme gehabt und finde das nebeneinander ist noch die beste Lösung und jeder hat seine Ruhe.

Wäre doch was für den Verein, legalisiert die bestehenden Trails und gut ist 😁


----------



## BillMeyer (7. Februar 2021)

th.froebel schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> mich würde mal interessieren, ob der Trail beim Wildgehege in Leimen,
> als offizielle Freeridestrecke ausgewiesen ist?
> ...


Hallo Thomas,

kurze Info vom Verein -> das Wildgehege in Leimen hat nichts mit dem Verein HD-Freeride zu tun, wie kommst du denn da drauf?

Schau gerne mal auf unsere Webseite, da ist alles beschrieben, was zum Verein gehört.

Ansonsten kann ich mich im Namen des Vereins nur für Rücksichtslose Biker entschuldigen.
Von MTBer die sich so verhalten, differenzieren wir uns sehr deutlich. Im Wald geht es nur mit Rücksicht, egal von welcher Nutzergruppe.

VG
Manuel
-1. Vorstand HD-Freeride e.V.-


----------



## th.froebel (7. Februar 2021)

BillMeyer schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> 
> kurze Info vom Verein -> das Wildgehege in Leimen hat nichts mit dem Verein HD-Freeride zu tun, wie kommst du denn da drauf?
> 
> ...


Der Fahrer rief uns halt irgendwas zu, von wegen offizielle Freeride Strecke. Sorry das ich da euren Verein erwähnt hab. Aber zumindest das ist ja geklärt. 👍für alle die sich im Verein für den MTB Sport stark machen, klares Lob und Anerkennung!!


----------



## BillMeyer (7. Februar 2021)

Yves88 schrieb:


> Wäre doch was für den Verein, legalisiert die bestehenden Trails und gut ist 😁



Wieso bist du denn aus dem Verein ausgetreten, statt dich dafür zu engagieren und einzubringen?

Ist wohl echtes Team Work aka. toll ein anderer (soll) es machen?


----------



## Yves88 (7. Februar 2021)

Hey Manuel Ich glaub wir hatten es schonmal drüber warum wieso weshalb und da seh ich den Verein erstmal in der "bringschuld" sich für mich attraktiv zu machen, was er im moment einfach nicht ist.

Ja teamwork ist wichtig darum pflege ich auch immer malwieder unsere inoffiziellen Trails, während 99% der anderen biker nur konsumieren 😉

Also bleibt gesund und bis bald im Wald 👍


----------



## boardrocker (8. Februar 2021)

Jetzt muss sich der Thomas noch entschuldigen, dass er als Ortsfremder ein Stückchen Trail hochgelaufen ist und dabei noch beschimpft wurde. Sorry, das kann nicht sein. Abbremsen und cool drauf hinweisen, wo der Wanderer sich grad befindet wäre die richtige Reaktion. Ist ja keine WM...


----------



## BillMeyer (8. Februar 2021)

boardrocker schrieb:


> Jetzt muss sich der Thomas noch entschuldigen, dass er als Ortsfremder ein Stückchen Trail hochgelaufen ist und dabei noch beschimpft wurde. Sorry, das kann nicht sein. Abbremsen und cool drauf hinweisen, wo der Wanderer sich grad befindet wäre die richtige Reaktion. Ist ja keine WM...



Korrekt, auch in der Nutzergruppe MTB gibt es "Spinner" die sich nicht zu benehmen wissen.


----------



## th.froebel (8. Februar 2021)

🤔... Is ja keine WM... 😂wer weiß, er war schnell unterwegs. Auf jeden Fall werde ich da selbst mal runter fahren, sah ganz cool aus, und wenn n Wanderer kommt werde ich es besser machen! ✌️alles cool. 
Grüße 
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLangfinger (22. März 2021)

Wir wollten an Ostern mal auf den Königstuhl - jedoch zu Fuss. Gibt es dort Wanderwege die abundzu mal die Trails kreuzen damit man mal ein Blick auf die Radlfahrer und den Trail erhaschen kann?


----------



## Ben-HD (22. März 2021)

Heidelberg, Germany on Trailforks
					

Heidelberg Mountain Bike, E-Bike, Hike, Trail Running trails. 224 trails with 380 photos




					www.trailforks.com
				




Du kannst als Basiskarte die Open Street Maps Karte unterlegen. Dann solltest du informiert sein.


----------



## i_am_pat_rick (23. März 2021)

Yves88 schrieb:


> Das Problem sind doch die Leute, die auf ihr Handy schauen, sehen da kann man lang laufen und dann das Hirn aussetzt (nimmt seit corona und komoot etc. leider zu).
> Wäre da ein ebiker hochgefahren wäre gleich die "Idiotenkeule" ausgepackt worden weil der muss es ja wissen aber bei nem wandernden biker der es wissen sollte, dass es da Konflikte geben kann ist es ok.
> Natürlich darf ein Fußgänger überall im Wald rumlatschen aber nur weil da kein Schild steht macht es das nicht sinnvoller.
> Und hier redet keiner von irgendwelchen shared trails die schmaler als 2m sind ,sondern von bikern angelegten Trails da gehört der neckarsteig bestimmt nicht dazu.
> ...


So ist es!
Aber nein, man sollte die Wanderer lieber auf den Trails begrüßen, am besten mit Kaffee und Kuchen, um den nächst möglichen zu 100% eintretenden Konflikt zu besprechen. 
Bisher hatten wir glücklicherweise weder Unfälle (es wäre beinahe so weit gewesen als das Gucci & Prada Pärchen mit ihrem unangeleinten Hund über den Trail stapften) noch verbale Auseinandersetzungen. 
Im Gegenteil, es gab viel mehr positive Reaktionen wenn man die Menschen darauf hingewiesen hat das sie über einen Biketrail laufen. 
Aber Hiker Biker auf Trails.... Die Erfahrung sollte so groß sein, das es solche Auseinandersetzungen eigentlich nicht geben sollte oder müsste.

Grüße


----------



## trickn0l0gy (23. März 2021)

Frage von Verein zu Verein: Ich habe gehört man kann jetzt Tageskarten per QR Code lösen an der Strecke? Oder gilt nach wie vor GravityPilots fahren für umme, genau wie alle HD Freeride Menschen bei uns herzlich gern gesehen sind? (Beides wäre ok für mich, ich finde es wichtig einander zu unterstützen und zahle natürlich dann auch.)


----------



## Ben-HD (30. März 2021)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> Frage von Verein zu Verein: Ich habe gehört man kann jetzt Tageskarten per QR Code lösen an der Strecke? Oder gilt nach wie vor GravityPilots fahren für umme, genau wie alle HD Freeride Menschen bei uns herzlich gern gesehen sind? (Beides wäre ok für mich, ich finde es wichtig einander zu unterstützen und zahle natürlich dann auch.)


Hi, an der Strecke stehen Schilder mit QR Code. Zur Vereinbarung der Gegenseitigkeit kann ich dir nichts sagen. Da würde ich dir raten eine Mail zu senden.


----------

